# Preamplificador Gallien Krueger 400RB esquema y pcb



## ricardodeni

Encontre el circuito de este excelente amplificador de bajo y me anime a diseñar el pcb del preamplificador, ya lo tengo armado y suena de primera como todos los amplificador de esta marca.

En la salida del preamplificador lleva un transistor j-fet que es el J113 que aca en argentina no lo pude conseguir pero lo reemplace por un bf 245 que va al revés de la figura ,tampoco se consigue el integrado dg419 pero este es un switch que se encarga de controlar el pedal del boost ,asi que lo deje fijo ,como si el pedal no estuviese enchufado, el efecto boost queda funcionando, lo que hace ese pedal es poner el pote de boost al minimo asi que la solucion es manejarlo manual.

La R62=4K7 
      R70=12K
      R78 (pote boots)=50K
      R75=5K6
      R79=220K

      C60=224
      c68=104

estos son los valores que van, se detallan fuera del circuito en el pdf original que no pude subir por el tamaño

Dejo el circuito, fotos del pre armado, y por supuesto el pcb (corregido con respecto al de las fotos) 

Espero que alguien se anime a hacerlo ya que funciona de maravilla
Saludos
Ricardo.





​


----------



## ricardodeni

y aca las fotos


----------



## Fogonazo

Muy buen diseño del PCB y el armado, te felicito !


----------



## Dano

Que máquina que haz armado, a mi megusta mucho el sonido de gallien-kruger, personalmente creo que es la empresa que saca mejores productos para bajos.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola , gracias fogonazo , gracias dano, a mi tambien siempre me gusto esta marca,ademas de su sonido siempre tienen un excelente tamaño sus equipos, ya que estoy hago una consulta , se podra reemplazar el integrado dg419 por dos transistores fet ,uno canal n y otro canal p para la conmutacion del pedal? si se pudiera hacer eso quedaria perfecto.
Tambien estoy por diseñar el ampeg BA115 que es estado solido,este tiene un pre un poco mas sencillo y la etapa de potencia es mosfet de 200 W , cuando tenga el pcb terminado lo subo, aca subo el circuito del pre y de la etapa de potencia,vale la pena mirarlo.
 gracias de nuevo , saludos ricardo.


----------



## nuk

hola buen proyecto esta bueno y fuerte por lo bajos . bueno manos ala obra voy a armarlo a ver que tal queda 
pero quiero saber : ¿que paso aqui?


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, me pone muy contento que lo vayas a armar tiene un muy buen sonido, te cuento que lo que paso ahi fue que pense que el boost era solamente como un preset de volumen, osea, pense que pisando el pedal  te variaba el volumen entonces lo anule y en ese espacio puse un jack para tener un pre out ,pero despues me entere que el boost es un efecto para simular la saturacion de la valvula entonces saque el jack,corte un pista y puse el potenciometro,por eso esta el pote con las patas para arriva y con los cables,la foto es con el primer pcb que hice y como no era una modificacion grande la que habia que hacer no hice el otro pcb y lo uso asi,pero el pcb que subi esta corregido asi que ese va a quedar mas prolijo y bien.
 bueno espero haber aclarado las dudas y cualquier consulta estoy a disposicion 

cuando termines subite unas fotos a ver como queda

  saludos, ricardo


----------



## nuk

hola una consulta ese preamplificador es solo para un amplificador no ?
solo quisiera saber que si tienes un PCB estereo de ese proyecto ya que lo veo muy incomodo armar dos uno para cada canal lo que busco es reducir el tamaño que ocacionaria usar una baquelota para ese preamplificador  gracias de antemano yo tengo este amplificador de 100W
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6
♫nuk♫


----------



## ricardodeni

hola,este pre es mono,no tengo version estereo,con ese amplificador creo que va bien,contame cual es tu idea de hacerlo estereo,tenes una pedalera que te convierte la señal del bajo en estereo? 

suerte saludos,ricardo


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , alguien lo armo? o lo esta por armar?  me parece que somos pocos los bajistas que estamos por el foro jejejej

saludos, ricardo


----------



## nuk

hola disculpen la demoraza que me di me entreteni con unos diagramas de amplificador . bueno el pre-amp galien krueger me parecio bueno asi que solo arme una etapa ya que como dije anteriooormente me parece incomodo hacer semejante baquelita solo para un canal trate de reducirlo pero no fue mucho . y las imagenes no las pude sacar pero el pre lo tiene un amigo que es musico que ya le gusto semejante proyecto disculpen por no tener y subir fotos aqui al foro . y que me disculpe'' ricardodeni'' por no haberle respondido a tiempo
gracias.
.....................................................
espero no haver molestado tanto
.....................................................
---------
♫nuk♫
---------


----------



## Machimbre

Un maestro ricardo x compartir el pcb. Justo andaba buscando un buen pre ya que quiero armar un cabezal para bajo con el gabinete de un viejo amplificador ya fallecido. Para la etapa de potencia tengo un disipador para cuatro huevos fritos, cuatro MJ15015 y un transformador simple de 65V AC que por el tamaño debe rondar los 3 o 5A. Este amplificador de 90W  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm me queda justo para hacerlo con estas cosas, por ahí alguien tiene sugerencias de diseño, etc., siempre se puede aprender algo nuevo. Pero de preamp hago este. Hice un arreglo para el footswitch, en el archivo esta la modificación usando un 4053, es bien simple. Habría que ver como hacerlo entrar en el pcb...


----------



## Fogonazo

Machimbre dijo:
			
		

> .....Este amplificador de 90W  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm .......



Sobre *"ESE"* esquema se hablo en el foro y la mejor de las opiniones es que es una "Bosta", busca la información al respecto antes de intentar armarlo.

Sugerencia: Busca en el Foro, existen mejores esquemas y comprobados.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola machimbre, mira justo hace unos dias termine la segunda version del pcb que es igual pero en lugar de medir 30 cm X 7,5 cm este nuevo mide 30 cm X 5 cm , lo unico que me falta terminar es la serigrafia y por lo que veo tengo espacio suficiente para agregarle el 4053 al diseño asi que si esperas unos dias subo el PCB mas chico y con el circuito de switch incorporado, mientras tanto podemos ver que amplificador le vas a poner, pero como dijo fogonazo, NO hagas el de pablin.

te hago una pregunta, si o si queres aprovechar ese transformador?

saludos.


----------



## Machimbre

Hola Ricardo, la verdad un trabajo excelente el que debés estar haciendo, espero por el nuevo diseño, no tengo apuro ya que siguiendo el guiño de Fogonazo estuve empachándome de amplificador en el foro (muy buen material sin duda) y finalmente me gustaría hacer la etapa de potencia del gallien krueger que subiste aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/hacer-amplificador-bajo-electrico-9350/ , a ver si me sale un lindo clon por dentro. Ese transformador lo dejaré para otra cosa y tendré que mandar a hacer uno de +/-60V con una corriente de... por lo menos 5A?
Saludos.


----------



## sergiox

hola ricardodeni .
quisiera saber si el pcb que tenes publicado esta listo para imprimir porq la medida de ese pcb es de 18 cm y ak decis que mide 30x 7.5cm.
porq si es asi tendre que imprimirlo en A3
saludos


----------



## sergiox

me olvidaba ! 
con el tema del pre tubistes muchos problemas con el ruido .
saludos!


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno aca dejo la version full del pre con el foot switch incorporado gracias al aporte de  machimbre.

machimbre,muy bueno que quieras armar la potencia del gallien, despues comenta como te fue,el transformador con ese amperaje deberia ir bien y acordate que para tener +/- 60Vcc el transformador lo tenes que mandar a hacer de 42+42V, rectificado te va a dar los +/-60V.

sergiox, la escala de impresion esta al %75 , si no no me entra en la hoja, imprimilo y pedi que lo agranden hasta que mida los 30cm. de largo , no tube ningun problema de ruido y eso que lo tengo sin carcaza.

yo la verdad que no se cuando voy a poder armar esta version full, asi que quien lo haga que se suba un par de fotos asi vemos como queda.

saludos.


editado:27-10-08


----------



## ferbajo1

hola amigos del foro ante todo los felicito por los grandes aportes a la musica atravez de este pre inpresionante aclaro que soy principiante en esto de la eletronica pero quiero armar este pre pero al ver la lista de componentes y ver las fotos me parecio o faltan componentes es solo curiosidad porque si lo voy a armar y voy con esa lista y despues al momento de armarlo me faltan cosas me voy a querer morir pero bueno y ortra cosa alguien sabria de cuanto seria el presupuesto de los materiales aca en argentina desde ya gracias y sigan asi!


----------



## Machimbre

Gracias Ricardo! Me va a llevar unas buenas semanas y por supuesto ya veremos qué resultados! 

ferbajo1: los componentes no son caros, los integrados cuestan alrrededor de $1, lo mas caro es el transformador (de 15+15 1A unos $25). Acá podés consultar >>> http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/indexhtml.htm


Saludos!


----------



## sergiox

hola  a todos !
queria comentarles que ya tengo armado y funcionando el pre galien . suena espectacular !
se los recomiendo !
en la etapa de potencia tengo echo el amp de  300w  a transistores que publico luciperro y la verdad es que te vuela la cabeza !
saludos!


----------



## oswaldosolano

sergiox, regalanos unas fotos de el proyecto terminado. gracias 
saludos.


----------



## mickbass

hola felicidades para los que ya armaron este pre que esta de lujo.......
una pregunta los valores de los condensadores de ceramica estan en nano o en que?
lo estoy armando y solo me faltan estos condensadores  
gracias!


----------



## Machimbre

Quizá esto te ayude:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/programa-calcular-capacitores-8299/


----------



## javier xino

hola  ricardo . bueno aqui otro bajista que quiere armar tu proyecto
tiene buena pinta jejejeje
manos a la obra   !

despues te cuento como me va ok !

xao  y grasias


----------



## marduktot

Exelente proyecto, en unas semanas voy a tratar de alrmarlo, gracias por el aporte


----------



## gerardo_2008

yo tengo un par de dg 419, se consiguen yo los hice traer con un amigo, pero en electrocomponentes te lo consiguen, entra a la web y fijate


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , termine la version con el foot switch , aca dejo unas fotitos, tambien actualice el PCB full que deje el la pagina 2, esta igual solamente que ahora esta la serigrafia mas prolija y entendible.

saludos.

PD: no se me vayan a reir por el pedal de foot switch jejeje es de los provisorios para siempre.


----------



## oswaldosolano

jajajaja, que buena idea.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> Tambien estoy por diseñar el ampeg BA115 que es estado solido,este tiene un pre un poco mas sencillo y la etapa de potencia es mosfet de 200 W , *cuando tenga el pcb terminado lo subo*, aca subo el circuito del pre y de la etapa de potencia,vale la pena mirarlo.
> gracias de nuevo , saludos ricardo.



fue subido si es que ya se realizo este PCB? ya que el proyecto esta muy interesante gracias


----------



## el tierno

interesante tu proyecto sobre todo el pedal esta  de a 100 jejeje (una bromita amix) pero muy buena tu creatividad esperamos ams fotos conjuntamente con el amplificador en su caja lista para el mercado


----------



## papurrios555

Aupa, a ver, yo quiero montar el circuito pero tengo un problema. Dada mi inexperiencia en hacer pcbs caseras no consigo que en la fase de planchar la hoja se me quede bien el dibujo en la placa. Ya he limpiado con el esparadrapo de cocina ese, y luego lo he pasado por alcohol. Pongo el folio con la fotocopia del circuito y la plancho, pero solo se queda una pequeña parte del toner. ¿Cual puede ser la causa? ¿Importa que no tenga una impresora laser en casa y que pueda ser que para cuando vuelva a casa de la copisteria este seco el toner? ¿Cuanto tiempo hay que darle con la plancha (no encuentro nignun sitio que me lo especifique? Gracias


----------



## MFK08

si no tienes impresora laser has una fotocopia en papel satinado en cualquier fotcopia, yo utiliso ese metodo y nunca falla


----------



## sergiox

*hola papurrios555*:
Mira  para que te salgan , yo lo que hago es ir a una libreria y comprar papel ilustracion , el mas satinado y fino posible ya que exixten varios tipos de este y luego impimo en impresora LASER . despues agarro la placa y la limpio frotandola con virulana fina para quitarle el oxido y las manchas de grasa que dejan los dedos , le paso la plancha lo mas caliente posible y plancho la placa . eso si no la dejes apoyada porq se recalienta mucho la placa y el cobre se te despega del pertinax y sonastes (ya me paso) .cuando planches vas a notar que las pistas se empiesan a marcar sobre el papel y lo que tenes que lograr es eso que toda las pistas se marquen. una ves logrado eso lo sumergis en un tarro con agua y lo dejas remojarse 10 min , cosa que el papel se ablande y despues despegas el papel de la placa y listo!
ahaha una cosa esto me funciona muy bien  con las placas de pertinax, con las de epoxi no se porq no tanto, es decir salen pero la tinta no se adiere tan bien como el pertinax .
saludos!


----------



## papurrios555

como sabes si es de epoxy o de pertinax? yo o que tengo es una  placa de cobre que solo pone "placa virgen de fibra de vidrio" y la capa de cobre solo por un lado. ¿lo del papel satinado te lo hacen en cualquier copisteria?


----------



## sergiox

hola : 
comunmente las de epoxi bienen de color verde y el tratado del cobre es otro . con el tema del papel ilustracion es una simple hoja de fotografia pero fina (se usa para eso).se compran en una libreria o en casas de diseño grafico. saludos!


----------



## sergiox

describiendote mejor el tema de la palca:
Hasta 10 Mhz se puede utilizar resina fenólica( Pertinax ).Para frecuencias superiores se utiliza resina Epoxi (fibra de vidrio) que tiene menor perdida.
En conclusion si conseguis el papel intentalo con tu placa de epoxi sino comprate una de pertinax y listo.


----------



## papurrios555

Gracias por la ayuda. La verdad es que era tema del papel, porque ahora, aunque no se haya quedado todo negro y haya que repasarlo con Edding 3000 si que se me han marcado todas las pistas y lo de repasarlo es pan comido. Ya os ire diciendo como me va el tema. Y pondre fotos. Eso si, todo con calma que ando estudiando fuera de casa y este proyecto lo ire avanzando los fines de semana.


----------



## papurrios555

Ya he hecho la pcb, solo me queda taldrarla y ponerle los componentes, en lo que he encontrado un problema. Cuales son los valores de los condensadores y resistencias? Hay un monton de ellos en los que no pone, o al menos yo no me aclaro muy bien (porque en el diseño pone pero no pone unidades ni nada¿?¿?).  A ver si alguien me aclara ese tema. Gracias. Por cierto, subo una foto de la pcb.


----------



## Machimbre

Hola papurrios555, a ver si te ayudo.

En el archivo *pcb valores.pdf* los componentes están dibujados masomenos así:

las resistencias, rectangulares

los capacitores electrolíticos con círculos (el lado positivo marcado con +)

los capacitores no polarizados son los que tienen los extremos redondeados

Ahora vamos con los valores. No se aclaran unidades porque ya se saben segun el componente.

Los valores de resistencia que tienen el prefijo k se multiplican por mil (ej: 10k = 10*1000 = 10000Ω, para valores decimales la k hace de coma, ej: 4k7 = 4,7kΩ = 4,7*1000 = 4700Ω). Es decir que se le agregan tres ceros o se corre la coma tres lugares hacia la derecha.

Los valores de resistencia que tienen el prefijo M se multiplican por 1000000 (un millón).

Los valores de resistencia sin prefijo, el nro entero equivale al valor de ohms (470 = 470Ω, 10 = 10Ω)

Para los capacitores no polarizados las dos primeras cifras son significativas, mientras que la tercera indica la cantidad de ceros a agregar, siendo el resultado en picofaradios (473 = 47000pF). Si no hay tercera cifra simplemete el valor del capacitor es el nro entero (47 = 47pF). Ahora, si necesitas convertir pF en nF corres la coma hacia la izquierda tres lugares....y en uF otros tres lugares más

Y si se te hizo un nudo aquí hay un programita para calcular capacitores 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/programa-calcular-capacitores-8299/

Saludos


----------



## papurrios555

Gracias .lo de las resistencias ya sabia. lo que desconocia era lo de que el tercer numero de cada condensador era su exponencial. Benga, ya os pasare mas fotos a medida que avance.


----------



## fedoalcon

Hola, el pre pinta de lujo, con respecto a el J113 y el dg419  que ricardodeni no pudo conseguir aconsejo que los que vivan en argentina busquen en www.dicomse.com.ar, ahi parecen estar los 2 componentes que no pudieron conseguir, esta casa de electronica tiene cosas bastante dificiles de conseguir pero los precios no son los mejores (medio cara está la cosa, encima en dolares....), yo por suerte vivo a 10    , si quieren averiguar manden un mail y pregunten.

Exelente aporte el pre.

PD: Hay alguna forma de adaptarlo para guitarra electrica?

PD2: Alguien tiene la lista de componentes por ahi? importa mucho si los caps son de film o ceramicos?


----------



## fedoalcon

Hola, lamento molestar pero haciendo el PCB encontre una duda que no pude resolver, en el ultimo PCB que posteó ricardodeni (el que tiene el switch incorporado) hay una pista que pasa extremadamente cerca de un pad y no se si es un error y la pista va conectada al pad o si van separados y pasa muy cerca y cuando lo imprimo me quedan unidos ya que mi impresora no tiene tanta precisión. 

Adjunto una imagen donde esta resaltado con un circulo el lugar del problema.

PD: le digo "pad" al redondelito de cobre en la placa donde van soldadas las resistencias, capacitores, etc.


----------



## Machimbre

Hola fede, la pista pasa muy cerca pero no va unida al pad


----------



## ricardodeni

como bien dice machimbre , la pista pasa cerca pero no va unida, si podes imprimi en una impresora laser de mejor definicion o si no antes de meter la placa al cloruro separa la pista del pad raspando con un cuchillo con punta o algun elemento que tenga punta


----------



## fedoalcon

Gracias por la información, lo que hice para arreglarlo es pasar el pdf a un jpg y borre un cachitin de pad y quedo perfecto, y ademas le pude dar el tamaño correcto para imprimirlo y no tener que andar amplificadorandolo hasta que quede perfecto.

PD: excelente diseño de PCB quedo muuuy prolijo y compacto.


----------



## cartman86

Hola tengo una duda y eso como hago los 15+ 15-, de alimentacion, pues tengo las piezas para el pre pero no se como hacer la alimentacion. Pues no se mucho de eletronica. me ayudarian con una ya hecha para solo copiarla o como debo pedirla en el almacen, para 110v.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Machimbre

Aqui tenes una fuente regulada para preamplificador con salida 15+15V de una conocida web http://sound.westhost.com/project05.htm

Necesita un transformador con secundario simple (no partido) de 16V por lo menos 100mA de corriente, si es de más 100mA no se va a quemar nada, solo aumenta el tamaño del transformador.


----------



## cartman86

Mil Gracias Machimbre.

Vi en la pagina que mencionan que existe una revision http://sound.westhost.com/project05b.htm , se puede hacer con esta o es lo mismo.






Y una pregunta final si no es molestia con que programa puedo hacer el PCB o si ya esta hecho en alguna web.

Denuevo gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## papurrios555

a ver si acierto con la respuesta. si podrias alimentarlo, pero es mas complicado que el que te han propuesto anteriormente. ademas, el auxiliar ese está ahi para dar intensidad (no?), y en tu caso, como lo unico que necesitas es alimentar los operacionales no necesitas mucha corriente. pero bueno, yo todavia estoy en la universidad y puede que me equivoque. espero ratificaciones (o correciones) de gente mas experta que yo.


----------



## Machimbre

Depende lo que tengas, si vas a poner el pre en un amplificador de potencia que ya tenes capaz que podes usarla. Ahi dice que está pensada para cuando se quiere usar el mismo transformador que el del amplificador de potencia y la tensión de este es demasiado alta para los reg 78xx/79xx, entonces usa los LM317T. Y segun parece la parte superior del esquema es un circuito para agregar funcion de "muteo", alli dice q desde el terminal AUX puede manejar directamente un rele para dicha funcion.

Pero si vas a comprar un transformador para el pre la otra es mas sencilla y tiene que andar muy bien.

Para diseño de pcb te recomiendo alguno de estos, muy faciles de usar:

express pcb, totalmente gratis 

livewire/pcb wizard, muy facil de usar, incluye laboratorio virtual

DIY Layout Creator, el mas simple pero igual de efectivo http://www.storm-software.co.yu/diy/index.php?project=software


----------



## fedoalcon

Hola, me surgió otra duda, en el diagrama de los componentes que publicó ricardodeni en la página 2 (el que tiene el footswitch con  el CD4053) hay 2 capacitoes que no se que son, están dibujados como si fueran electroliticos polarizados ocn su respectivo sigon "+" pero los valores dicen 224 y104 como si fueran ceramicos.
Acaso son electroliticos polarizados de 0.22uf y 0.1uf? (no sabia que existian tan chicos)

Adjunto un dibujo para que se entienda, los capacitores en cuestión están circulados en rojo.

PD: No se rian de mi ignorancia. 

PD2: en la foto del pre  terminado que posteó ricardodeni creo que faltan unos diodos que estan cerca del LED, ma per que?

PD3: Los potes son lineales o Logaritmicos? (no llego a distinguir en el esquematico pero parecen todos lineales excepto el de volumen)


----------



## cartman86

Gracias por el programa, realice el PCB de la fuente.

Mientras buscaba los datasheet, vi en la pagina 2 que aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/hacer-amplificador-bajo-electrico-9350/ esta la fuente y potencia para el preamp de GK 400RB (como comento Machimbre anteriormente), y en las respuestas se dice que se puede usar la misma fuente, como yo tengo pensado hacer una potencia de 100W, aprovecho para hacer mejor esa de 200w que esta facil de hacer.

Mi pregunta es que tipo de transformador debo usar o como debo pedirlo, pues no se como diferenciar uno de otro, lei en respuestas anteriores que es de 45+45Vca de 300Va, aunque vi que de 42+42Vca de 5A tambien sirve; No se como o cual pedir.

Y otra pregunta Machimbre tu lo armaste con esa potencia?, te sirvio no tuviste algun problema o modificación, y esta potencia tiene control de volumen o con el del preamp se maneja; se puede usar con la potencia un parlante de 8ohm de 15".






Gracias anticipadas para todos por su tiempo y ayuda sin ustedes nada podria hacer.
Y sobre todo gracias a los que colocaron los diagramas.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola fedoalcon, por los capacitores te comento que me olvide de cambiar el simbolo pero los valores estan bien, podes poner ceramicos o mejor poliester , los diodos no los puse simplemente por que al tener un quilombo grande de desorden en el taller no los encontre jejeje, yo use todos potes lineales pero creo que solamente son lineales los de control de tonos, despues me fijo bien en el esquema.

que linda la foto del cabezal original ! el mio va a quedar un poco mas liviano jeje , aca dejo una fotito de como tengo mi equipo de bajo, fuente SMPS que arme gracias a la ayuda de juan romero y de hazard y el amplificador clase D de 200 W de ejtagle. En algun momento voy a meter todo en un gabinete pero no se cuando.

saludos.


----------



## Machimbre

cartman86, aun no lo armé pero eso es lo que voy a hacer cuando lo haga (el pre y la potencia gk400rb).
El volumen se controla del pre, digamos que todo lo que sea controles se hace en la parte de pequeña señal (milivoltios, en el preamplificador) y la parte de gran señal es sólo para mover parlantes con esa señal, así que ahí nunca encotramos nada de perillas... salvo en este tipo de diseño a transistores donde hay unos presets para ajustar una corriente de reposo que mantiene polarizados los transistores para que no distorsionen la señal. Aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/ se explica como se ajustan esos presets.


----------



## riquitrack

Saludos a todos me llamo Manuel soy de Aljaraque Huelva en España y es la primera vez que posteo pero llevo algo más leyendos. He aprendido muchas cosas, mi hobby es la electrónica y ahora estoy interesado en hacerme un amplificador para bajo (tengo un G&L tribute 2500)  basado en un ampeg de la serie BA pero dipongo de un altavoz de 15 " 100w + un tweter de un viejo amplificador, por lo que el esquema del ba115hp de este hilo 220W me cae muy grande, estaria muy agradecido si me pudierais proporcionar por el esquema de uno de menos potencia Ba115 o mejor todavia un BA115T ya que tambien tengo alguna válvula 12 AU7. Gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## fedoalcon

Hola amigos foreros, tengo otra duda, al empezar a montar los componentes me di cuenta de que en la serigrafia estan marcados los potes de la siguiente manera, de izquierda a derecha TREBLE, HI MID, LO MID, BASS.
Mi duda es si no deberia ser al revez, bass, lo mid, hi mid, treble, como en todos los eq de todos los equipos.

Estan mal marcados en la serigrafia o son así y quedan al revez?

PD: si hago la placa alrevez, (osea mal) me quedan los potes bien posicionados (si es que no es un error en la serigrafia) los potes andan al inverso? es decir, subo el vol antihorariamente?


----------



## fedoalcon

Otra duda cortita.... si hago esta fuente
http://www.albertkreuzer.com/pics/el/pre/schem/psu01_sch.gif
pero con un tafo de 12+12 irá bien o me quedo corto para que regulada me tire 15+15 con la carga del preamp?

(12v rectificados serian 17v y luego regulados a 15v pero en vacio)


----------



## avernobsas

Buena, MUY bueno el proyecto de este cabezal, ya le estoy poniendo manos a la obra, solo tengo dos consultas, la etapa de potencia figura con capacitores axiales, donde se consiguen en argentina? o le ponen capacitores comunes?, la otra es si alguno tiene el circuito y el pcb de una fuente swich para la etapa de potencia, muchas gracias


----------



## cartman86

Reviviendo este tema, aun no he terminado el mio por que no me an  llegado los j113. Mientras eso pasa me puse a revisar el circuito y me llega una duda, Puedo ponerle al send y return las salidas de jack de 1/4 o se tiene que poner el puente como lo pone ricardodeni.

Otra duda en el boost switch que recominda Machimbre, el coloca en el diagrama una resistencia de 2.2k para el led, y en la serigrafia de ricardodeni pone uno de 10k ( esto no tiene problema).

Otra pregunta el jack estañado (o soldado) de la placa tiene que ser stereo o puede ser uno monofonico ( pues en la foto ponen uno stereo.

Otra pregunta donde ponen el nombre de gain para el preamplificador en la pcb, en el circuito dice volumen, digo por si algo.

Al final solo decidi hacer el preamp por que no encontre partes para hacer la potencia del GK300RB. lo dejare solo preamp y le conectare la potencia del equipo de sonido.

Una pregunta final me consegui este transformador para la fuente que me recomendo Machimbre: http://www.suconel.com/t_suconel/información_producto.asp?cod_product=17894 pero de 1A.

 Me dijo el que me lo vendio: TENEMOS UN TR509-2 QUE TE ENTREGA A LA SALIDA 6-0-6 Y 9-0-9 VOLTIOS A 1 AMPERIO, SI TOMAS LOS 2 DE 9 TIENES 18V 500mA Y SI TOMAS UNO DE 9 Y UNO DE 6 TENDRIAS 15V A 500mA. 
Mi pregunta es si me sirve para la fuente.

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## xaxxop

hola, felicitaciones ricardo por encaminar este proyecto!

yo sin saber de este foro empece a armar este cabezal, la pcb del pre utilice la original partida en tres para poder trabajar bien porque es muy grande, ya la tengo casi terminada, si hubiera visto antes este foro de cabeza me mandaba a la pcb que hiciste vos, bueno lo mismo hice con la pcb de la potencia (las calque).

yo tambien habia optado por anular el foot switch, pero le habia dejado todos los componentes como estaban en el esquema original (menos los asociados al ic para la conmutacion)

por que motivo le cambiaste los valores de los componentes que mencionas en el primer post?

R62=4K7
R70=12K
R78 (pote boots)=50K
R75=5K6
R79=220K

C60=224
c68=104

yo tenia pensado de esta forma:

esquema modificado

http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=400rbmodxc3.jpg



esquema original

http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=400rborigwx6.jpg


gracias!


----------



## fedoalcon

Hay alguien por ahi que me pueda repsonder lo de los potes? tengo todos los componentes y ganas de empezara  armarlo, de ultima me mando y si queda mal tendre que ingeniarmelas para arreglarlo....


----------



## cartman86

fedoalcon yo use todos lineales de 50k pues no encontre logaritmicos.
Yo solo vi que el de Gain es el unico logaritmico el resto son lineales. 

No hay problema si pones todos lineales son mejores que los logaritmicos en cuanto a este preamp.


----------



## xaxxop

xaxxop dijo:
			
		

> por que motivo le cambiaste los valores de los componentes que mencionas en el primer post?
> 
> R62=4K7
> R70=12K
> R78 (pote boots)=50K
> R75=5K6
> R79=220K
> 
> C60=224
> c68=104



Ah ya entendí! los componentes que vos mencionas son de la revisión del año 91 y la que yo miraba era la del 95.



			
				fedoalcon dijo:
			
		

> Hay alguien por ahi que me pueda repsonder lo de los potes? tengo todos los componentes y ganas de empezara armarlo, de ultima me mando y si queda mal tendre que ingeniarmelas para arreglarlo....



lo de los potes todos son de 50k lineales menos el de vol. es de 50K log. pero si le pones lineal funciona tambien pero el recorrido es distinto.



			
				ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> que linda la foto del cabezal original ! el mio va a quedar un poco mas liviano jeje , aca dejo una fotito de como tengo mi equipo de bajo, fuente SMPS que arme gracias a la ayuda de juan romero y de hazard y el amplificador clase D de 200 W de ejtagle. En algun momento voy a meter todo en un gabinete pero no se cuando.



vi la foto de como te esta quedando el proyecto, como es eso de la fuente SMPS? no lleva transformador?

saludos!


----------



## gatotok

Hola saludos a todos mira tengo una pregunta sobre el preamplificados será que estos componentes no van gracias por su pronta respuesta  adjunto una imagen


----------



## fedoalcon

Jeje gracias por la información pero yo me referia a esta duda de los potes (Reposteo):

"Hola amigos foreros, tengo otra duda, al empezar a montar los componentes me di cuenta de que en la serigrafia estan marcados los potes de la siguiente manera, de izquierda a derecha TREBLE, HI MID, LO MID, BASS.
Mi duda es si no deberia ser al revez, bass, lo mid, hi mid, treble, como en todos los eq de todos los equipos.

Estan mal marcados en la serigrafia o son así y quedan al revez?

PD: si hago la placa alrevez, (osea mal) me quedan los potes bien posicionados (si es que no es un error en la serigrafia) los potes andan al inverso? es decir, subo el vol antihorariamente?"

Gracias igual


----------



## xaxxop

es así el original tambien, pero no afecta en nada!

pero si eso te jode instala los potes con cables y lo pones como te guste!


----------



## gatotok

Hola saludos de nuevo lo que pasa es que soy algo novato en esto y creo que el exceso de teoría y la falta de practica ocasiona este tipo de preguntas.
Este tipo de resistencias que en el esquema esta marcado de la siguiente forma ( 4K7 ) lo que quiere  decir es lo siguiente.

4k7=4700
3k3=3300
5k6=5600
4k7=4700

 Si estoy mal me lo hacen saber y si estoy bien me gustaría saber por que este tipo de resistencia esta escrita de esta forma y no esta escrita como (4,7K) les agradezco su respuesta


----------



## xaxxop

si, es lo mismo esto 4k7 que 4,7k. nose si tiene un porque


----------



## gatotok

ok gracias xaxxop


----------



## Ivanilio

Hola ricardodeni, 

Estoi interesado en montar tu preamplificador galien krueger, podrias subir la lista de componentes?
Esque me lio un poco mirando el documento pdf y ya veras como me dejo algo

Saludos


----------



## gatotok

Hola ricardodeni como estas.

Me podrías recomendar un amplificador económico y fácil  para mi bajo y de casualidad tu tienes alguna esquema de una dedalera para bajo


----------



## cartman86

Saludos.

Despues de 2 meses por fin termine mi preamplificador, ahora falta es hacer la cabina donde lo pondre y claro la potencia que por ahora sera el minicomponente.

Bueno solo por que tengo que mirar algo de la fuente que se le cae (por decirlo asi) el voltaje al darle carga, sin ella entrega los + 15 - 15v.

Les regalo las fotos tomadas con el celular no se ve muy bien.

Agradesco a *ricardodeni* por el diagrama y a *Machimbre* por la ayuda con la fuente.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , felicitaciones cartman86 , te quedo muy prolijo.
por el tema de la fuente te recomendaria que uses un transformador con punto medio ( 15V-0-15V ), si no veo mal en la foto tu transformador dice 9V y hay otro punto de 9V ,no es una tension suficiente para alimentar a la placa ni a los reguladores , NO pasa por un tema de corriente ,tampoco hacen falta los disipadores en los reguladores.

cualquier duda postea.

saludos.


----------



## cartman86

Gracias ricardodeni  .

Lo de la fuente, use ese transformador por que no encontre uno que me entregue 15v. busque y no lo consegui quien lo vendiera ya hecho.

El dia de ayer un amigo me quedo de darme uno de 20v no se de que tipo es pero la pregunta es: se puede usar uno de 20v?.

P.D: Me dijeron que se puede mandar a hacer, aunque no es en mi ciudad me toca viajar (algo lejos) y preguntar si hacen el transformador con punto medio ( 15V-0-15V ), no se si me lo entreguen el mismo dia y si valdra la pena ir, pues no se que tal saldra el transformador y si me lo puedan hacer.


----------



## xaxxop

cartman86 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ricardodeni  .
> 
> Lo de la fuente, use ese transformador por que no encontre uno que me entregue 15v. busque y no lo consegui quien lo vendiera ya hecho.
> 
> El dia de ayer un amigo me quedo de darme uno de 20v no se de que tipo es pero la pregunta es: se puede usar uno de 20v?.
> 
> P.D: Me dijeron que se puede mandar a hacer, aunque no es en mi ciudad me toca viajar (algo lejos) y preguntar si hacen el transformador con punto medio ( 15V-0-15V ), no se si me lo entreguen el mismo dia y si valdra la pena ir, pues no se que tal saldra el transformador y si me lo puedan hacer.



15V-0-15V se consiguen en las casas de electronica es un valor comercial no vale la pena mandarlo a hacer te va a salir mas caro.


----------



## joako666

Hola a todos.

ya arme el pre pero no se como colocar el transistor fet ya que el unico  que consegui es el k117 que es el NTE458.

mirando el esquema original me muestra el j113 de una manera contraria a lo que sale en la foto. y el k117 tiene las patas imvertidas.

Por favor alguien me podria mostrar en el plano cual es la pata D y cual la S

muchas gracias


----------



## rafammbass

che, todavia no lo hizo... cuales son las dimensiones? Se imprime en cual escala?  Gracias


----------



## joako666

Bueno. Ya me funciono, y bien.

Puse el transistor y no funciono, entonces le di la buelta y listo. Muy buen proyecto. GRACIAS!

Las dimensiones son 30 x 7.5 centimetros.

saludos


----------



## diego_z

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola machimbre, mira justo hace unos dias termine la segunda version del pcb que es igual pero en lugar de medir 30 cm X 7,5 cm este nuevo mide 30 cm X 5 cm , lo unico que me falta terminar es la serigrafia y por lo que veo tengo espacio suficiente para agregarle el 4053 al diseño asi que si esperas unos dias subo el PCB mas chico y con el circuito de switch incorporado, mientras tanto podemos ver que amplificador le vas a poner, pero como dijo fogonazo, NO hagas el de pablin.
> 
> te hago una pregunta, si o si queres aprovechar ese transformador?
> 
> saludos.



hola ricardo te agradeceria me digas para que es el 4053 y por que  lo has agregado , la verdad no tengo idea para que sirve , el esquema sin este componente funciona bien? la verdad tengo ganas de aprender a tocar el bajo pero no entiendo un sorongo del tema jeje, cual me recomiendas el primer pcb o el segundo ? un abrazo diego


----------



## jonico1

hola ricardo deni ,excelente aporte a la comunidad con este pre, proximamente lo voy a armar aunque me surge una duda orque los potenciometros no estan en linea ?con esa disposicion al momento de montar el módulo a un panel frontal de gabinete aparece un desnivel mecánico ,o hay alguna solución prática con arandelas al momento del montaje? entiendo que el problema surge al haber varias pistas por debajo de los terminales de potes ,si alguien tiene programa de dibujo para impresos y le interesa corregirlo estare agradecido ya q no dispongo de esto para hacerlo yo ,también suguiero un amp mos-fet 350w en 4 que salio en una publicación italiana y fue subido al foro en la sección de amplificador tiene a mi criterio algunas caracteristicas superiores a la linea de antony holton aparte de ser pequeño 
si a alguien le interesa conseguir fet originales de potencia a continuación publico la dir salu2


----------



## ricardodeni

hola diego, el 4053 sirve para encender o apagar el boost, yo te recomiendo el segundo PCB.

jonico , a algunos potenciometros le tuve que alargar las patas, con arandelas tambien se puede.

aca dejo el link en donde subi las fotos del amplificador armado ,post 297.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/180657/

saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Estoy armando este proyecto, pero no pude conseguir el BF245, ni el BF256, solamente consegui el BF244. Habra algun problema? Supuestamente es reemplazo directo, solamente varia la disposicion de los pines. Saludos!


----------



## Monocromatic0

Hola!

gracias por la información, pero tengo una duda

con respecto a la salida boost, que va ahi?

tengo buenos comentarios acerca de este pre amplificador, empezare su contrucion la proxima semana

ire subiendo información a medida que avanze

Saludos a todos


----------



## joako666

Muchas gracias a forosdeelectronica y especialmente a ricardodeni.

Aqui estan las fotos del preamplificador de bajo, la primera vercion con amplificador y caja. Aun no he podido comprarle los parlantes pero lo probe con unos bafles y suena de lujo aunque tiene un poquito de hum, nada importante.

saludos


----------



## rash

Pero que buen montaje te has marcado, está muy bien terminado.........enhorabuena.


----------



## rafammbass

che, que buen montaje. Cuando podes, subi un audio sample!


----------



## oswaldosolano

que moustro el que creaste,te bas a volar el techo de tu casa.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Impresionante el amplificador


----------



## ricardodeni

Muy bueno joako666 te quedó excelente , felicitaciones.

saludos.


----------



## joako666

gracias por sus comentarios.

Apenas tenga los parlantes le hago un video 

saludos


----------



## chacarock

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! master, que bueno que esta, todo prolijito, te dedicas a armar estos equipos o simple hooby, un abrazo y esperamos esos videos,


----------



## jimmykaoz

Hola gente.

PORFAVOR¡¡¡¡¡ Voy a hacer este proyecto, pero no alcanzo a ver ninguno de los elementos necesarios para hacerlo. Alguno de ustedes, que ya lo habran hecho, pueden enviarme, porfavor, la lista de los elementos que se van a usar?

En serio, no distingo ninguno, con una lista seria muchisimo mejor.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Jimmykaoz

¿Ya leíste el primer post del tema? 
Ahí tenés todos los valores y toda la información que necesitás.

Saludos


----------



## joako666

Aquí esta el video de prueba de preamplificador de bajo don un amplificador de 400w 4 ohmios Que pena la interpretación del bajo, pero es que no soy bajista.
Además un leve ruido que se escucha, es producido por el bajo. No por el amplificador.
La cámara no puede registrar la profundidad del amplificador y tampoco le pude subir mucho pero se aprecia bien.  


YouTube - Amplificador para Bajo


Gracias a todos


----------



## Cacho

Muy buen amplificador el que hiciste y está buena la prueba en video.
¡Gracias por compartirlo!

Saludos


----------



## jimmykaoz

Cacho, yo se que en el primer post se encuentra un plano increiblemente inmenso, pero no se distinguen los elementos.

Ademas, para comprar los elementos, sin poder saber cuales son la mitad es como dificil.

Son muchisimos elementos, y no entiendo muy bien porque las letras son incriblemente diminutas.

Agradeceria una ayudita con ello.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Jimmy

Si bajás el .rar del primer post, abrís el archivo _pcb valores.pdf_ y le das un zom del 200%, tenés todos los valores bien a la vista. Inclusive soporta zooms del 400% y más manteniendo una buena resolución, así que en caso de duda podés evacuarla de esa manera.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

jenial el demo, veo si me pongo en campaña de averiguar si consigo todos los materiales, felicitaciones! estari bueno escucharlo con un bajo alectrico, alguno medio baratillo para ver como suena con ese amplificador, suerte un abrazo


----------



## diego_z

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> bueno aca dejo la version full del pre con el foot switch incorporado gracias al aporte de  machimbre.
> 
> machimbre,muy bueno que quieras armar la potencia del gallien, despues comenta como te fue,el transformador con ese amperaje deberia ir bien y acordate que para tener +/- 60Vcc el transformador lo tenes que mandar a hacer de 42+42V, rectificado te va a dar los +/-60V.
> 
> sergiox, la escala de impresion esta al %75 , si no no me entra en la hoja, imprimilo y pedi que lo agranden hasta que mida los 30cm. de largo , no tube ningun problema de ruido y eso que lo tengo sin carcaza.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> editado:27-10-08


hola ricardo , la verdad estoy indeciso con que vercion armar sabes si alguien ya armo esta ? tengo todo el amplificador la caja andando solo me falta el pre para rascar las cuerdas jeje , muy buen aporte


----------



## xaxxop

joako666 dijo:
			
		

> El impreso con algunos cambios para que los potenciometros quedaran al borde



hola gente! muy bueno tu proyecto joako, podrias compartir el impreso modificado?

gracias


----------



## xaxxop

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> el mio va a quedar un poco mas liviano jeje , aca dejo una fotito de como tengo mi equipo de bajo, fuente SMPS que arme gracias a la ayuda de juan romero y de hazard y el amplificador clase D de 200 W de ejtagle. En algun momento voy a meter todo en un gabinete pero no se cuando.
> saludos.



hola ricardo, tenes esquemas de la funte y del amplificador, me asombre ver un amplificador de 200w sin disipador en los transistores.

te comento yo estoy armando la version full del gallein krueger, ayer me terminaron el transformador de 42 + 42 6A. es gigante y muy pesado, esta tarde subo fotos de como me va quedando, todavia no probe la potencia. me voy a leer bien el articulo de fogonazo


----------



## xaxxop

acá dejo una foto de como está quedando el amplificador gallien krueger 400rb


----------



## chacarock

xaxxop  que etapa de potencia tienes, saludos


----------



## xaxxop

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> xaxxop  que etapa de potencia tienes, saludos


 
la del amplificador original pero todavia no la probé. 200w en una carga de 8ohm


----------



## chacarock

Heee loco que bien se ve ese amplificador , cuando podre comenzar el mio, ya  que eres el ultimo cro que lo esta armando, tenes una idea aproximada de cuanto te esta costando, previo mas amplificador mas transformador? saludos

una cosita mas tubiste problemas para conseguir alguna parte o componente? ahora si saludos


----------



## diego_z

hola gente , tengo una duda para que son los puntos marcados en el impreso como send y return?   saludos


----------



## maps963

Hola que tal, pues excelentes los opciones uqe muestrtan aqui, yo quiero construir un amplificador para mi hermano que es el que toca el bajo, y pues voy a armar uno de los uqe dicen y ya les estare diciendo mis dudas, y pues a ver uqe pasa con los componentes espero conseguirlos aca en mexico, felicidades por el foro y gracias a todos


Saludos


----------



## diego_z

bueno por fin termine con el pre  pero tengo un problema ,hace un ruidito de fondo cuando no hay nada conectado y cuando le pongo el bajo lo hace mas fuerte , si toco las cuerdas deja de hacerlo no se que sera , tambien note que en el video que subio  joako666 lo hace y me gustaria solucionarlo , un abrazo diego


----------



## 0mag

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno por fin termine con el pre  pero tengo un problema ,hace un ruidito de fondo cuando no hay nada conectado y cuando le pongo el bajo lo hace mas fuerte , si toco las cuerdas deja de hacerlo no se que sera , tambien note que en el video que subio  joako666 lo hace y me gustaria solucionarlo , un abrazo diego



hey tengo el mismo problema, claro que yo tengo el 400rb original de gallien...
parece ser algo "normal"..
aunque bueno, mi cabezal hace ruido cuando NO hay nada conectado al jack, y suena masomenos asi "fffffffffffffffff" ... es un ruido muy continuo, y es mas evidente cuando aumento el potenciometro de volumen o el boost.... obviamente el ruido se aumenta o se atenua si se mueve el potenciometro de los agudos (treble)...

cuando conecto el bajo obviamente tambien hace ruido, pero ya es un ruido diferente, como decia, el ruido del cabezal sin el bajo conectado es "ffffffffffff" como una marea continua, y con el bajo conectado es un ruido de masa filoso, aunque esto ultimo si es mas culpa del propio bajo y de las pastillas que posea...   ya lo primero es culpa del cabezal, tambien supe de un forero que tenia el mismo cabezal original y tambien tenia dicho problema...

saludos


----------



## diego_z

hola omag , exactamente ese es el ruido que hace tanto como con o sin nada conectado es como tu lo explicas , si el original lo hace , pues bueno , me imagino que debe ser asi nomas , un abrazo diego


----------



## 0mag

podrian decir porfavor, a quien mas le hace el ruido que yo describo? talvez entre todos podriamos encontrar la causa de este ruido "ffffff"..  parece ser que a todos nos sucede...  

la verdad es el Unico problema que le veo a este amp, de resto, es muy bueno.
seria grandioso encontrar la causa del problema

saludos


----------



## chacarock

xaxxop, como estas, y que paso con el galien, lo hiciste andar?  estan bien los transistores con esa laminita de aluminio? colgate un video asi apresiamos, saludos y suerte


----------



## Clio

Hola Ricardo , veo que eres entusiasta en el conocimiento de lo que te gusta .
No dudo que mister Rober Gallien te contrataria ... ( lo conozco en persona ) tengo la dicha de conocer intimidades de este fabricante y ciertamente son una de las pocas companias mundiales que se especializan en la fabricacion de amplificadores para bajo ( con el respeto de las demas ) y tienen mucho exito.
Como aporte , para quienes reparan puedo compartir esquematicos originales cuando los necesiten ( aun de modelos descatalogados ) ademas para los bajistas ( musicos ) les recomiendo el modelo Fusion 550 ; es uno de los modelos mas recientes ; chequen la pagina : www.gallien-krueger.com
hasta la vista y saludos a todos .....


----------



## xaxxop

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> xaxxop, como estas, y que paso con el galien, lo hiciste andar?  estan bien los transistores con esa laminita de aluminio? colgate un video asi apresiamos, saludos y suerte



hola, lo probe al amplificador pero haciendo las pruebas se quemaron 4 transistores, ya los compre pero estoy un poco frustrado, asique cuando me suba un poco el animo lo sigo.  suerte a todos!


----------



## chacarock

huuuuuuuu que bajon, ten las precauciones de aislas los transistores con la mika, y ten cuidado con el tamaño del disipador, tambien con la tension que estas alimentadolo y solo por seguridad revisa la placa que no haya algunas sobre soldaduras y eso, 

bueno espero que todo marche bien y no te desanimes, trata de documentar y postear todo el proceso de montaje antes de provar nada , asi los chicos del foro que tienen mas experiencia pueden dar sus opiniones y recomendaciones, un saludo y suerte


----------



## MarianoSG

Que tal gente! Estoy interesado en el proyecto, yo tengo pdf con el proyecto completo, lo adjunto abajao, mi pregunta eso lo construyo tal cual esta abajo? Tengo que hacerle alguna modificacion? Alguien que me de una mano. Se agradece. Saludos =)


----------



## chacarock

si master, por lo que veo  esta tal cual , posteo el amigo ricardodeni, al comienzo, lo que no me fije es el tema de los componentes, si tenes tiempito , no demoraras mucho, con comparar, algunos componentes, aunquem ricardo es de Argentina y los componentes con los que monto el, se consiguen aca, los de videorocola, anda a saver, por las dudas, controla,


saludos


----------



## MarianoSG

Gracias capo =) Me voy a fijar, lo del transistor fet es lo unico que no me coincide, pero ricadrodeni dice que hay que poner un bf245, asique si no consigo el que va, pongo ese. Despues lo demas esta todo igual =) Mas adelante posteo fotos del proyecto, y si me surge alguna duda vengo aca =) Un abrazo! Gracias


----------



## Máximo_Lagarto

Hola foreros... es mi primer post, vengo hace tiempo leyendo este foro, es bastante interesante y aaarta información.

Soy estudiante de Ing. Civil Electrónica, voy en segundo año y estoy interesado en hacer este preamplificador de bajo y la etapa de potencia de 400w en 4 ohms que encontré en contruyetuvideorockola, osea hacer casi lo mismo que joako666, pero me encontré con un pequeño lío y tengo una idea vaga de como solucionarlo, pero no la tengo 100% clara y me gustaría que me pudieran ayudar.

Lo que sucede es que el amplificador de potencia es estereo, osea habría que conectar 1 o más parlantes para cada salida, y lo que quiero hacer es unir las señales de algun modo para que tenga salida mono y así conectarlo a cualquier caja standar de bajo que trae solo una entrada mono, de 4, 8 o 16 omhs.

Se me ocurrió llevar la señal del pre sin modificación al a la entrada Left del amli y la misma señal invertida a la entrada Right.

Ahora mis dudas.

1) ¿ Como sería la conexión correcta al parlante ? las 2 canales unidos al polo positivo del parlante y GND al negativo... o Left al positivo y Right al negativo... 

2) el inversor sería uno simple ? como con un tl071 polarizado con +15 -15 aprovechando la fuente del pre y 2 resistencias iguales  ?


Esas son mis dudas fundamentales... gracias de antemano por su ayuda...

saludos a todos


----------



## Máximo_Lagarto

quien me ayuda con esto porfa....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Máximo_Lagarto dijo:
			
		

> quien me ayuda con esto porfa....



1- No postees cosas como "quien me ayuda!" para subir el mensaje en la lista y que lo vean, por que te lo van a mandar a moderación y con toda la razón del planeta.

2- lo que vos querés hacer se llama "conexión en puente" o BTL (bridge tied load) y el parlante se conecta entre los positivos de la salida de cada amplificador. La masa no se usa.

3- *Buscá en el foro* por que hay parva de circuitos para invertir las fases en la entradas de los amplificador, pero con un amplificador operacional doble, tipo TL072, te basta y sobra.


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Máximo_Lagarto dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quien me ayuda con esto porfa....
> 
> 
> 
> 1- No postees cosas como "quien me ayuda!" para subir el mensaje en la lista y que lo vean, por que te lo van a mandar a moderación...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Nada que agregar, sólo el texto del punto 2.7 de las Normas de la Comunidad:

"*2.7* _Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema._"


Te recomiendo leerlas.
Saludos


----------



## Máximo_Lagarto

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> 1- No postees cosas como "quien me ayuda!" para subir el mensaje en la lista y que lo vean, por que te lo van a mandar a moderación y con toda la razón del planeta.
> 
> 2- lo que vos querés hacer se llama "conexión en puente" o BTL (bridge tied load) y el parlante se conecta entre los positivos de la salida de cada amplificador. La masa no se usa.
> 
> 3- *Buscá en el foro* por que hay parva de circuitos para invertir las fases en la entradas de los amplificador, pero con un amplificador operacional doble, tipo TL072, te basta y sobra.




Sobre el primer punto, no sabía que existían foros tan estrictos que no permitían hacer eso, tengo mi opinión al respecto, pero no va al caso y no quiero manchar el post. Reconozco que fué mi culpa no leer detalladamente las normas.

Sigamos con mi pregunta, *SI* busque algo relacionado con mi pregunta, pero no sabía que se llamaba conexión en puente o BTL, es por eso que no supe encontrarlo, pero ahora que lo sé, busqué un poco mejor y se me ocurrió hacer algo así como la foto...   ¿está bien?




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Nada que agregar, sólo el texto del punto 2.7 de las Normas de la Comunidad:
> 
> "2.7 Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema."
> 
> 
> Te recomiendo leerlas.
> Saludos


Bueno, gracias por la recomendación, las leeré detalladamente.... mi error se debe a que vengo de muchos otros foros que son más ralajados y no tan densos como éste, espero no cometer otro error. 

Saludos y gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## tecnicoa.s

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola fedoalcon, por los capacitores te comento que me olvide de cambiar el simbolo pero los valores estan bien, podes poner ceramicos o mejor poliester , los diodos no los puse simplemente por que al tener un quilombo grande de desorden en el taller no los encontre jejeje, yo use todos potes lineales pero creo que solamente son lineales los de control de tonos, despues me fijo bien en el esquema.
> 
> que linda la foto del cabezal original ! el mio va a quedar un poco mas liviano jeje , aca dejo una fotito de como tengo mi equipo de bajo, fuente SMPS que arme gracias a la ayuda de juan romero y de hazard y el amplificador clase D de 200 W de ejtagle. En algun momento voy a meter todo en un gabinete pero no se cuando.
> 
> saludos.



Hola ricardo, muy bueno te quedo todo, tambien me voy a meter a armar el pre, te queria preguntar si esa fuente que hiciste y que usas con el amplificador Clase D, esta posteada o si tenes el circuito para poder armarla.. ahh que tension y corriente maneja mas o menos por rama... Bueno saludos


----------



## skinverde

Amigos que gran proyecto y me sumo a los agradecimientos para ricardodeni y todos los que han aportado...

Para el proyecto Preamplificador Gallien Krueger 400RB

*Tengo una duda pequeña, los valores en voltaje de los electrolíticos cuales son?*
especificamente los: 220uf ; 1uf; 10uf.  ?

disculpen mi ignorancia..

Atentamete 
Gracias.!


----------



## Máximo_Lagarto

skinverde dijo:
			
		

> Amigos que gran proyecto y me sumo a los agradecimientos para ricardodeni y todos los que han aportado...
> 
> Para el proyecto Preamplificador Gallien Krueger 400RB
> 
> *Tengo una duda pequeña, los valores en voltaje de los electrolíticos cuales son?*
> especificamente los: 220uf ; 1uf; 10uf.  ?
> 
> disculpen mi ignorancia..
> 
> Atentamete
> Gracias.!



Hola skinverde, este pre se alimenta con 15v, por lo tanto los electrolíticos que sean de 25v está bien... 50v mejor.


Punto aparte, alguien me podría dar una opinión con mi pregunta anterior porfavor    , sobre el inversor de fase, ¿ es simplemente eso?

Otra cosa, se notará auditivamente si cambio las resistencias de 5w de 0,47 omhs a 0,5 ohms ... me imagino que bajará mínimamente la potencia que sería algunos par de watts... estoy en lo correcto ? o se notará mucho ? no es recomendable ?

gracias de antemano


----------



## skinverde

Amigos.
El TL072, que es un Amplificador Operacional Doble, es posible reemplazarlo por un TL082 que tambien es un AO doble...
o mejor dicho es posible reemplazar el TL072 por cualquier AO doble, o tengo que tener presente otro tipo de caracteristicas antes de proceder a un reemplazo?

de antemano Gracias.!


----------



## chacarock

hola skinverde, mientras coincida el patillaje, podes reemplazarlo por cualquier opamp, pero deves tener en cuenta que hay algunos mas ruidosos que otros y algunos con mas ganancia que oreos es desir, si puedes reemplazarlo pero es mejor poner el recomendado en el diseño del pre, aunque el mas usado es el TL072 en cuestiones de sonido, ademas es bastante fasil de conseguir, 

saludos


----------



## skinverde

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> hola skinverde, mientras coincida el patillaje, podes reemplazarlo por cualquier opamp, pero deves tener en cuenta que hay algunos mas ruidosos que otros y algunos con mas ganancia que oreos es desir, si puedes reemplazarlo pero es mejor poner el recomendado en el diseño del pre, aunque el mas usado es el TL072 en cuestiones de sonido, ademas es bastante fasil de conseguir,
> 
> saludos




Gracias.ChacaRock...

Lamentablemente en mi pais es un poco dificil adquirir componentes electronicos..
Seguiré Buscando..!


Saludos..


----------



## Sebass83

Hola Ricardo, te comento que me decidí por armar este pre, con el cual me queda una duda. Como también soy argentino, hasta el momento no pude conseguir el J113, me podrías explicar un poco mas como tendríia que que quedar el bf 245 puesto en la placa.

Este seria el primer proyecto que encaro, pero aunque quizás no sea el indicado como para empezar, lo voy a tomar con mucha calma. 

Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Sebass.


----------



## ricardodeni

skinverde: como bien te dijeron los capacitores podes ponerle todos de 50 V y te quedas tranquilo.

sebass: el BF245 va puesto al reves de la figura, la placa la deje hecha como para poner el J113, el BF245 tiene la distribucion de patas al reves que el J113, se podria probar con algun otro jfet pero yo puse ese y no me calente mas, seria cuestion de ver que se consigue.

saludos.


----------



## skinverde

Sebass83 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ricardo, te comento que me decidí por armar este pre, con el cual me queda una duda. Como también soy argentino, hasta el momento no pude conseguir el J113, me podrías explicar un poco mas como tendríia que que quedar el bf 245 puesto en la placa.
> 
> Este seria el primer proyecto que encaro, pero aunque quizás no sea el indicado como para empezar, lo voy a tomar con mucha calma.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.
> 
> Sebass.




Quizas sirva de algo..
Suerte


----------



## skinverde

Amigos...
casi lo unico que me falta conseguir para comenzar a armar este proyecto
es un *transistor  ( A1015 )___!*
saben si existe algun reemplazo... ?

porfavor, agradezco de antemano su colaboracion.!

saludos.!


----------



## Sebass83

skinverde dijo:
			
		

> Sebass83 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Ricardo, te comento que me decidí por armar este pre, con el cual me queda una duda. Como también soy argentino, hasta el momento no pude conseguir el J113, me podrías explicar un poco mas como tendríia que que quedar el bf 245 puesto en la placa.
> 
> Este seria el primer proyecto que encaro, pero aunque quizás no sea el indicado como para empezar, lo voy a tomar con mucha calma.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.
> 
> Sebass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quizas sirva de algo..
> Suerte
Hacer clic para expandir...


Muchas gracias skinverde, ya lo estuve viendo, creo que me dio una mano grande.

Te tengo una consulta, el transistor al que te referis, el A1015, es para la vercion con foot switch  no?


----------



## skinverde

Sebass83 dijo:
			
		

> skinverde dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebass83 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Ricardo, te comento que me decidí por armar este pre, con el cual me queda una duda. Como también soy argentino, hasta el momento no pude conseguir el J113, me podrías explicar un poco mas como tendríia que que quedar el bf 245 puesto en la placa.
> 
> Este seria el primer proyecto que encaro, pero aunque quizás no sea el indicado como para empezar, lo voy a tomar con mucha calma.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.
> 
> Sebass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quizas sirva de algo..
> Suerte
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias skinverde, ya lo estuve viendo, creo que me dio una mano grande.
> 
> Te tengo una consulta, el transistor al que te referis, el A1015, es para la vercion con foot switch  no?
Hacer clic para expandir...





Si amigo mio...es la versión completa que recopilé en todo este tema y a la vez complemente con
lo publicado en una pagina vecina...
y como ya comenté el Transistor A1015 es casi el ultimo componente que me falta por conseguir 
para comenzar a darle a el preamplificador...
asi que eso... Si alguien sabe de su reemplazo o variación, estaré agradecido de que lo puedan compartir...


Saludos.,!


----------



## Cacho

skinverde dijo:
			
		

> ...el Transistor A1015 es casi el ultimo componente que me falta por conseguir ...Si alguien sabe de su reemplazo o variación...



Es un PNP que soporta -50V. Lo único especial que tiene es que es de bajísimo ruido (0,2dB). Podés usar casi cualquier cosa para reemplazarlo y va a andar.
Los BC55X (que soporten ese voltaje) te pueden servir sin problemas y no vas a oir la diferencia. OJO que tienen las patas en distinto orden.
Puede andar también el 2N3906 (40V), con el mismo cuidado con las patas.

Como no sé cuánto van a ver entre las patas los transistores estos, no te puedo decir mucho más, pero si adivino un poco, no pasan de 30V así que te sirve lo que tengas a mano.
¿Dónde está el circuito que los usa?

Saludos


----------



## Rock-R

hace una semana que termine mi Gallien krueger 400RB, funciona de maravilla, solo me falta la caja y listo
PD:el fet esta mal colocado en el pcb, ya lo solucione...


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo, Rock-R.
Prolijo y bien soldado, y hasta parece estar pintado con flux. Una preciosura.

Pregunta: ¿Fue insoladora o plancha?

Saludos


----------



## Rock-R

Esta hecha con la plancha y tiene una capa de flux,


----------



## ricardodeni

muy bueno rock-r , quedo excelente, felicitaciones, que FET usaste? acordaste que la placa esta hecha para poner el J113.

skinverde: te hago una pregunta, el transistor A1015 en que parte del pre lo vas a poner ? que yo sepa no lleva ese transistor el preamplificador (el footswitch funciona con el 4053) o estas armando la etapa de potencia tambien?

el pre completo con el footswitch esta en la primera pagina post 18

saludos.


----------



## Rock-R

ricardodeni, use el SK121 pero voy a ver si lo cambio por otro,. cual me recomiendan?...


----------



## skinverde

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno rock-r , quedo excelente, felicitaciones, que FET usaste? acordaste que la placa esta hecha para poner el J113.
> 
> skinverde: te hago una pregunta, el transistor A1015 en que parte del pre lo vas a poner ? que yo sepa no lleva ese transistor el preamplificador (el footswitch funciona con el 4053) o estas armando la etapa de potencia tambien?
> 
> el pre completo con el footswitch esta en la primera pagina post 18
> 
> saludos.



Si, Ricardo. 
Me confundí, ese transistor es de la etapa de potencia...
pero tenía esa duda, algun reemplazo de él...

pero ya la respondieron es unos post mas atrás...
si alguien tiene algua otra variación se lo agradezco...
"espero poder armar el proyecto pronto... para sacarle llamas a las cuerdas..!


Saludos Colegas Bajistas.!
Skin.


----------



## chacarock

hola rock r, te hago una consulta, porque los operacionales estan como borrasoa  en la parte de la numeracion

muy linda la pplaca,

saludos


----------



## Rock-R

chacarock, le borre todo como para que no lo copie cualquiera, ya me paso una vez... (copyright propio)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> chacarock, le borre todo como para que no lo copie cualquiera, ya me paso una vez... (copyright propio)



     

Si entran al foro no tienen ni que copiarlo! Tienen el PCB, el layout de componentes, la lista de materiales y las instrucciones de como armarlo...todo disponible para cualquiera por la módica suma de GRATIS! mas 30 segundos en registrarse mas 10 segundos de San Google...


----------



## Rock-R

ezavalla eso es ovbio, yo digo por esos que no conocen el foro, otra, ponele que al dia de mañana se le quema el quipo, y se lo llevan a un tecnico, que pensas que le va a decir?, ""llevaselo al que te lo armo"" uno busca de ser el tecnico de porvida del cliente..


----------



## chacarock

jajajaja, muy buena tecnica, pero  guarad con monopolizar el mercado che, que despues se te arma la de  bill gate

un abrazo


----------



## Rock-R

, no, tampoco hay que ser tan mezquino
PD: le borre hasta los capacitores


----------



## Sebass83

Hola gente, les comento que al fin pude conseguir el BF245, termine comprando un par por si las moscas. 

Tengo una duda con el transformador, de que amperaje tendría que ser, alcanza con uno de 300mA?


----------



## skinverde

Sebass83 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, les comento que al fin pude conseguir el BF245, termine comprando un par por si las moscas.
> 
> Tengo una duda con el transformador, de que amperaje tendría que ser, alcanza con uno de 300mA?




Me parece que debe ser de 300mA.
Por lo menos en las especificaciones que tengo en mi poder es de 300mA.!
Si alguien confirma sería excelente.!

Saludos.,!


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, con 300mA ancanza.

saludos.


----------



## Rock-R

Yo lo tengo perfectamente funcionando con 300ma...


----------



## skinverde

Amigos mios...
Me a sido terriblemente dificil poder conseguir el transformador de 15 x 15V con punto medio...!

*De alguna manera podría hacer una fuente de poder con transformadores de 12 x 12V con punto medio...
Ya que tengo en mi poder 2 de ellos, uno de 1Amp y el otro de 3Amp...!!!*

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda.!


----------



## Rock-R

skinverde, acordate que a esos 12v se te va a ir como a 15v rectificado y a 15v se te va como a 18V
yo lo tengo funcionando con 12 +12v *300ma , yo te diria que si usas el de 15+15, le coloques reguladores tip 7812 - 7912


----------



## skinverde

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> skinverde, acordate que a esos 12v se te va a ir como a 15v rectificado y a 15v se te va como a 18V
> yo lo tengo funcionando con 12 +12v *300ma , yo te diria que si usas el de 15+15, le coloques reguladores tip 7812 - 7912



Perfecto....
Entonces con el 12 + 12V * (1A o 3A) ando rebien...!
si tubieras por ahi un circuito de fuente con transformador de 12 Volt te lo agradecería eternamente.,!

saludos.,!


----------



## Rock-R

skinverde dijo:
			
		

> si tubieras por ahi un circuito de fuente con transformador de 12 Volt te lo agradecería eternamente.,!


te referis a simplificar la fuente? osea, usar un transormador de 12V para tratar de sacar +12 y -12V...?
si es haci, te conviene usar el que le corresponde y no complicarse tanto en la fuente, al final terminas gastando mas de lo que vale el transformador,, (me gaste 10 pesos argentinos en el transformador nuevo(12+12 300ma))...
por otro lado, hay circuitos dando vueltas por aca, pero vas a tener que filtrar mucho para sacar el ruido...


----------



## skinverde

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> skinverde dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si tubieras por ahi un circuito de fuente con transformador de 12 Volt te lo agradecería eternamente.,!
> 
> 
> 
> te referis a simplificar la fuente? osea, usar un transormador de 12V para tratar de sacar +12 y -12V...?
> si es haci, te conviene usar el que le corresponde y no complicarse tanto en la fuente, al final terminas gastando mas de lo que vale el transformador,, (me gaste 10 pesos argentinos en el transformador nuevo(12+12 300ma))...
> por otro lado, hay circuitos dando vueltas por aca, pero vas a tener que filtrar mucho para sacar el ruido...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Quizas no me expliqué bien..(sorry) (dada mi inexperiencia)
Tengo un transformador *12 x 0 x 12V  1Amp * con él quiero hacer la fuente que se 
necesita para alimentar el preamplificador...
es decir, quiero obtener +15  GND  -15Volt , a partir de aquel transformador...!
Si se puede, agradecería que me lo explicaran.!


----------



## Sebass83

Antes que nada quiero agradecer a skinverde y a ricardodeni por su ayuda.

*Ahora si. Empezamos* 

Ya esta listo el transformador, aunque todavía tengo algunas dudas. 
Dejo un par de fotos.

*Arme la fuente con:*
1 Transformador de 15+15 a 300mA
4 Diodos 1N4007 (ya que no conseguí los 1N4006)
2 Condensadores 0.1 uF
2 Condensadores 4700uF
2 Condensadores 1 uF
1 Regulador LM7815
1 Regulador LM7915

*Mis dudas son las siguientes:*
Lo único que me queda dando vueltas en la cabeza es si tendré algún problema con los 1N4007?
Y otra duda que tengo es sobre el transformador que es de 15+15, según lo que estuve leyendo es que para que funcionen bien los reguladores la entrada tendría que ser de 3V mas que el que se quiere conseguir, tengo que conseguirme otro transformador no? o con la rectificación de diodos, y los condensadores ya alcanza?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Rock-R

Sebass83, si seguiste el circuito de la fuente correctamente no debes tener ningun problema y si, tenes que tener 3v por encima de la tension a regular, pero por ser 18v a regularlo a 15, deberia funcionar bien...
es simple, medi la tension de carga de los capacitores y vas a saber si son los diodos o los reguladores...
les dejo una posible fuente:


----------



## Sebass83

Se podria medir directamente de la salida que va al pre? sin estar este conectado. Digo, para saber cuanto llegaría directamente a la placa.

El avance de hoy fue que corte la placa para el Gallien, como no consegui de 30cm, compre de 25X25cm y lo corte en diagonal.


----------



## Rock-R

Sebass83 dijo:
			
		

> Se podria medir directamente de la salida que va al pre? sin estar este conectado.


como como?, no te entendo bien, que es lo que queres medir?



			
				Sebass83 dijo:
			
		

> El avance de hoy fue que corte la placa para el Gallien, como no consegui de 30cm, compre de 25X25cm y lo corte en diagonal.



yo tampoco consuegia la placa, solo vendian la mas grande de 20*20 y tenia que cortarla por la mitad,... hasta que molesté tanto a los vendedores de la casa de electronica que me hicieron pasar y corte yo mismo la medida que me hacia falta,... y me costo lo mismo que la de 20*20


----------



## Sebass83

digo medir directamente de la salida + 0 - que va al pre, para verificar si son +15 0 -15


----------



## Rock-R

Si, es lo primero que hay que hacer antes de poner todo en marcha...


----------



## Sebass83

ok gracias.


----------



## rafaelj222

buenas mi nombre es rafael buscando en internet encontre esta pag y decidi hacer  el pre amplificador ligado con un amplificador de 400w que consegui en construyasuvideorocola.com ya estoy en la face final. solo me falta acoplar un transformador al amplificador. el proyecto me parecio muy bueno y muy bien fundamentado saludos. pronto subire las fotos del amplificador completo funcionando. gracias


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola, Un Saludo:

 Muchas gracias a ricardodeni  por el proyecto. Y felicitaciones por el resultado final.. (Que envidia,….y  encima  la fuente  Switching).

Hace mucho que le estoy dando vueltas a  esrte  proyecto , estuve a punto de quemar el PCB, pero  todavía estoy en veremos……..

Les cuento:  Encontré el manual Técnico original  del 400RB (Amplificador de 200W incluido) (Me da la impresión  que ricardodeni  no lo tenía). En él, están los PCBs  (“Con la máscara” - no sirven para imprimir), pero dan una buena  idea ….. Supongo que será como el de  xaxxop,  ya que dijo, que las calcó de uno original). Observar que el pote del boost es de 2K lineal……………….Pero en el 1001RB usa 50K??



Y aquí:



El manual de usuario del 400RB IV, con las diferentes configuraciones, y las indicaciones del panel frontal entre otras cosas.

Les dejo  también el manual técnico del 1001RB (Hermano mayor, aunque nació después…. 1999), por si se pudiesen injertar algunas prestaciones (A mi, no me dio el bocho).



También al PCB de ricardodeni  lo corté en dos, para placas de 15cm, lamentablemente el ancho es de 5,5 y no entra en una placa de 16x10. Yo igualmente lo hice para aprovechar un retal de 15 x 25. (Le alinee los potes con unos puentes   como el de joako666 –nada nuevo-) (Va en pésima calidad pues no entra, si a alguien le interesa, se lo mando por mail)

Y aprovecho para preguntar:

¿Por qué no se incluyó el led D90?  (Derecha –inferior, del datashet)  Y  ¿Qué tipo de led es?, ya que dice que cambia del rojo al azul, y tiene solo 2 patas?

Bueno es todo por el momento, Muchas Gracias. Y Un Saludo.

Perdón no había visto que rafammbass habia puesto lo del 1001BR. Me paso para allí. y me pongo con el PCB................


----------



## Sebass83

Como va, acá estoy con novedades, al final termine de armarlo. tuve algunos problemas, como imprimir al revés la placa. Entonces di vuelta los tl072 y los diodos Zelzer.
También chequee la fuente y ya arregle el problema. Ahora me da +14.6 _0_-15. 

Pero sigue sin funcionar. Ahora ya estoy cansado así que me voy a descansar, y mañana sigo.


----------



## rafaelj222

Buenos dias. el amplificador funciono perfectamente. ayer hice la primera prueba. con un poco de miedo. pero al final todo salio muy bien. el sonido es muy potente. y limpio. el pre amplificador funciona de maravilla. claro esta que el circuito desde el principio lo revise paso por paso antes de quemar la placa. por ahora. me falta forrar el gabinete el cabezal.
pero el circuito se comporta muy bien. si se monta exactamente igual al que aparece en ConstruyaSuVideorocola.com. El unico inconveniente que tube fue que aqui en venezuela no consegui los "TL072" y los reemplace Por unos "TL082" y el transistor D1047 lo sustitui por un D718 porque tampoco lo consegui. sin embargo la potencia se hace notar y la limpieza del sonido. nisiquiera hace ruido al encender. animence en circuito es excelente. solo que hay que estudiarlo muy bien para no cometer errores. 

Pronto subire las fotos solo que quiero terminarlo con todo y forro para mostrarlo bien


----------



## Sebass83

hola rafaelj222, despues subite unas fotos, para ver como te quedo el apli. 



> http://img190.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Psdc10893iphonecell



Me hirbe la cabeza.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Por lo que se ve esta todo bien, pero no suena, Sniff, y al mover la placa hace ruido como a maza (bfffffff). 

Tendre que empezar de cero, aunque posiblemente me mande con el del fender Frontman, a ver que onda.

La fuente salio de 10 es mas, si no me equivoco esta entregando 1A.


----------



## pato2009

bueno les comento que arme el pre y lo conecte a un amplificador de unos 100 W ahora bien el inconveniente que me surgió es que el pre no llega a excitar lo suficiente la entrada del amplificador si alguien me podría dar una mano para poder levantar un poco la salida del pre se lo agradecería muchísimo desde ya muchas gracias....

aa me olvidaba por si se preguntan a que amplificador lo conecte aca esta el circuito


----------



## grafuls

Pregunta vaga...
Alguien me podria estimar mas o menos el costo de este proyecto incluyendo la fuente?
GRACIASSSSS!!!


----------



## rafaaaa21

mira yo lo estoy armando entre todo menos el transformador gaste aprox 80 pesos ponele que con el transformador andara por los 100$.


----------



## maxep

gente una consulta ya que lo leo pero nomme quedo claro. lo puedo alimentar con + - 12v? de una fuente de pc


----------



## pato2009

en realidad la gran mayoria lo esta alimentando con +/- 15v pero yo creo que no tendrias inconveniente en alimentarlo con +/-12v


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Pato: Voy por esta vía ya que:
"Yo tengo el mismo problema", es como que NO amplifica, como que: la señal se fuese a masa. Llega al pote final de volumen, pero tan bajo que no supera la resistencia de 33k final. mañana lo probaré con la etapa, a ver si funcionan los efectos.
Saco fotos y vemos que pasa.....................
Un Saludo.

Editado: pongo la foto por ahora......(La dejo en Megaupload con la mayor resolución)


Gracias.


----------



## carlitosferar

Bueno el tema es así:Obviamente el error nace en mi ignorancia, lo que pretendía era, tener una señal suficiente para sacar auriculares, como lo había hecho en anteriores. Esto se podría hacer antes de la R86 de 33K y con el Volumen al máximo.:-? Ahora bien…. Conectado al amplificador, funciona de maravillas, los efectos son realmente notables. LAS DUDAS:1- Re-pregunto: el led de protección que según el manual cambia de rojo a azul luego de la carga de los capacitores????? (Ojo que No está, en el PCB de ricardodeni)
2- En el PCB “veo” diferencias respecto al diagrama de Machimbre:
a- Las resistencias R75 y R79 están invertidas.
b- La conexión de las patas 13 y 14 del CD4053, al potenciómetro están invertidas.
3- Opinión: Al boost se le podría poner un reley para cortar masa y no +, por si…., por error, se conecta otro cable que no sea el del pedal.

Dejo unas fotos de PCB en 2 partes (El peor PCB de mi historia,…. que me perdone ricardodaniops:


----------



## tiotilo2003

Hola, que tal. Soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo ganas de arrancar armandome este pre. La pregunta es: Tal como esta, lo puedo conectar a cualquier potencia de estado solido? Muchas gracias. SAludos


Atilio


----------



## Cacho

carlitosferar dijo:


> ...lo que pretendía era, tener una señal suficiente para sacar auriculares, como lo había hecho en anteriores. Esto se podría hacer antes de la R86 de 33K y con el Volumen al máximo.


 Si te fijás, a la salida el buffer es un FET chiquito. No le da la corriente como para soportar una carga tan baja como un par de auriculares. En algunos otros casos tienen más corriente disponible desde algún operacional.




carlitosferar dijo:


> ...el led de protección que según el manual cambia de rojo a azul luego de la carga de los capacitores????? (Ojo que No está, en el PCB de ricardodeni)


No vi el manual, pero seguramente es un circuito que va en la fuente original. Non calentarum.

Los otros dos puntos no los revisé. Se lo dejo a alguien que haya armado este pre y tenga ganas de opinar

Saludos


----------



## pato2009

tal vez me exprese mal lo que me sucede a mi es que la salida de este pre es muy baja para la entrada del amplificador ... por lo tanto no le puedo sacar el jugo que quisiera sacarle al mismo ... estoy muy seguro de lo que puede entregar este amplificador por que lo eh probado con otros pre y es asombroso lo que tira ... si alguien me podria ayudar a levantar mas el voltaje de salida del pre me daria una mano enorme ... espero esta ves haberme expresado mejor

si tranquilamente lo puede conectar a cualquier potencia de estado solido..


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Cacho...... Si no fuera por vos..... Yo siempre llego cuando los demas está aplaudiendo

Lo del led, no es de la fuente original. Es en la entrada del pre. Solo como curiosidad te dejo el circuito. Parece solo indicador de ON.

Un saludo. Siempre agradecido

Pato: ¿Por casualidad no tendras sonada la llave del atenuador o una pista en corto? Probá sacarle la R3 de 4K7
Suerte.


----------



## pato2009

carlitos para mi tambien ese led indica solo el encendido del la placa ...
y con respecto a la llave del atenuador esta en perfectas condiciones y la verdad que lo revise mucho y nunca vi nada en corto ... me parece que la solucion sera subir un video para que lo escuchen al mismo amplificador con el pre de bajo y con un pre cualquiera para que vean lo notable que es la diferencia de sonido ....
Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno , el led es solo de encendido y en la placa no lo puse, ahora el que cambia de color debe estar en otro modelo de 400RB debe ser el 400RB III o algo parecido ,ahora no me acuerdo bien.

el tema de las conexiones del 4053 estan bien como estan en la placa por mas que esten diferentes al circuito de machimbre, eso esta ok.

si falta salida para exitar al amplificador lo primero que hay que hacer es bajar el valor de la R de 33K que esta en serie a la salida de audio del pre (se conecta al cursor del pote de volumen) y si no otra opcion es CONECTAR A LA SALIDA DEL PRE el circuito que dejo adjunto que es un simple adaptador de impedancia por que para mi viene por el lado de que el amplificador tiene baja impedancia de entrada, en realidad, si el amplificador tiene 47K de entrada que sería algo normal se forma un divisor de tension con la R de 33K que tiene en la salida el pre y pasas a tener practicamente la mitad de lo que deberias tener en la entrada del amplificador.

saludos.


----------



## tiotilo2003

Hola, estoy por arrancar a rmar el pre. mi primer duda es la siguiente: de que valor son los diodos zener?

Gracias, saludos


Atilio


----------



## Cacho

De nada Carlitos. 

Siempre es uin gusto saludarte.


----------



## skinverde

tiotilo2003 dijo:


> Hola, estoy por arrancar a rmar el pre. mi primer duda es la siguiente: de que valor son los diodos zener?
> 
> Gracias, saludos
> 
> 
> Atilio




los zener son de 12 VOltios


saludos.,!


----------



## carlitosferar

Riardodeni: Muchas gracias por responder.Pensé que ya no quedaba nadie por aquí.
Exelente proyecto, funcionando de 10... Se Agradece.


----------



## tiotilo2003

Gracias por la respuesta skinverde. La segunda pregunta es: como hago para tener entreda de baja y alta impredancia?

gracias, saludos


Atilio


----------



## juanklixto

un saludo desde Colombia señores del foro, ando nuevo por aca y mi pregunta es la siguiente.  tengo un transformador de 15x15v 300mA sera que este me sirve para armar este preamplificador. de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## MasterofPupets

juanklixto dijo:


> un saludo desde Colombia señores del foro, ando nuevo por aca y mi pregunta es la siguiente. tengo un transformador de 15x15v 300mA sera que este me sirve para armar este preamplificador. de antemano muchas gracias.


 
si te va andar de 10 con 15+15, recorda colocar los respectivos reguladores


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

@ricardodeni, queria preguntar si el diagrama con el chips del foot esta en algun lugar y si esta ultima es un proyecto mas interesanta para armar, ,gracias


----------



## pato2009

bueno ricardodeni ... disculpas por la tardanza en el agradecimiento hoy mismo pruebo ese adaptador de impedancia lo de bajar la r de 33k fue en lo primero que pense pero la verdad que no me anime a meter mano ... espero que con el adaptador funcione bien .. en el fin de semana le estare tirando noticias si el funcionamiento mejora desde ya muchas gracias PaTo


----------



## Pableen

buenas señores, tengo serias ganas de hacer esteproyecto, seria lo primero que hago pero tengo a quien consultar y ademas por cuestiones de dinero es b{asicamente la unica forma que tengo de tener un amplificador decente(mas que decente  )

espero me puedan ayudar en lo que mis conocidos no puedan. Pasado mañana pensaba ir a una casa de lectronica con la lista de componentes para saber de cuanto es el presupuesto necesario para comenzar(mi idea es hacer pre y amplificador de 400W y despues de haberlo probado comprar todo lo demas, de verdad estoy en una situacion economico dificil).

ahora... todavia no arranque y ya tengo dos dudas, la primera es que el amplificador tiene una sola entrada, y mi bajo es activo, como es el tema? nunca habia visto esto, tal vez no haga falta una entrada de high gain... si es una brutalidad sepan disculparme.
la otra creo que ya es mas dificil de solucionar... me acabo de dar cuenta de que el amplificador no tiene out, lo que a la hora de grabar o de amplificar en vivo es una verdadera pena!

hay alguna forma de solucionar estos problemas? hay algo que no estoy viendo?

ante todo muchisimas gracias!


----------



## rafaelj222

Buenas. es bueno saber que hay gente que se anima y que al fin somos colegas por asi decirlo en este ambito y eso da fortaleza a seguir intentando. yo arme este mismo amplificador y me ha funcionado bastante bien. (lo digo de esa forma porque no he tenido la oportuniad de darle volumen por largos ratos y probarlo como se deberia pero funciona perfecto)

En el caso de tu pregunta de porque una sola entrada. es porque la entrada funciona para los dos tipos de bajos activos o pasivos. exsite en el circuito un Swich cercano a la entrada de plus 1/4 el cual esta solo este es un atenuador de señal y en caso de los bajos activos como es muy potente la señal te ves obligado a atenuarla. si tu bajo es pasivo entonces no necesitas activar el swich.
De esta manera la misma entada funciona para ambos. solo debes seleccionar en la manera que quieres que trabaje.

y con respecto a tu segunda pregunta yo tambien tengo ese inconveniente ahora pienso probar con un amplificador de audifonos que consegui en CONSTRUYASUVIDEOROCKOLA.COM y comocarselo al amplificador. este creo que puede servirme sin problemas. aun no lo he probado pero es la mejor oferta que tengo horita. si consigo una mejor se las hare saber. espero haber aclrado tus dudas. saludos.


----------



## tiotilo2003

Hola, les cuento que soy nuevo en el foro y el primer proyecto fue este pre. lo arme como nunca en una semana y arranco a la primera. tengo que solucionar la salida, el pote de volumen no tienen accion y el control de lo-mid parece ser muy muy sutil. Muchas gacias a ricardodeni por este proyecto y a los que me respondieron algunas dudas. ya que estamos, me recomiendan alguna buena etapa de potencia??? me interesa algo de 200 w, quisas ampeg o algo asi. bueno saludos, apenas peuda subo fotos.


Atilio


----------



## Pableen

rafael muchisimas gracias! me alivia mucho saber eso  la entrada era mi principal problema, espero que me mantengas al tanto si encontras una solucion para el line-out. De cualquier forma te digo, por si es que no sabes que te vas a encontrar con dos inconvenientes con el amplificador de auriculares. El primero es obvio... es stereo y la salida de el amplificador deberia de ser mono, si es una pabada solucionarlo y simplemente se anula un canal hacé de cuenta que no dije nada  el segundo problema es que las señales de auricular y de linea(lo que deberia salir por el line uot) son distintas, no se cuanto, me parece que son similare y si es así seguramente sea la mejor opcion, ya que creo que la señal de auriculares es un poco mas baja que la de linea por lo cual no vas(o vamos si compartis tu progreso  )a tener ningun problema, si fuese mas alta podria llegar a ser molesto.
manteneme al tanto, mucho en lo que respecta al circuito no te voy a poder ayudar ya que todavia no cursé electronica(estudio ingenieria en sonido), de cualquier forma se que algun dia lo voy a saber solucionar y si seguimos en contacto te voy a poder ayudar.

tiotilo me viene muy bien tu comentario ya que hoy en la facu un estudiante mas avanzado me dijo que:"no te va a salir, ya hice uno y que quede bien o que no meta mucho mas ruido del normal es casi imposible, tenes que ya estar a punto de recibirte para que esas cosas funcionen como deberian", a lo que no pude responder otra cosa que:"igual lo voy a intentar!". Escuchando tantos testimonios en este mismo hilo de gente que lo hizo junto animos para hacerlo!

Pablo(PD: mi nick no tiene nada que ver con pablin.com.ar, no me odien, fue sin querer!)

estoy mirando en internet y de los varios modelos que hay de RB400 el {unico que se parece a este(por cantidad de potes y demas) tiene solo dos jacks, imagino que uno es input y el otro debe de ser el del footswitch asi que el original no posee line out(miré por que si este es una copia del original en una de esas alguien lo habia simplificado, eliminando la salida) asi que parece que la {unica solucion va a ser inventarla.

Por si alguien nos quiere ayudar a lo que nos abocamos es a lograr una salida de linea despues de el pre pero que la ganancia de el equipo no se modifique, es decir que la etapa de potencia siga recibiendo igual cantidad de señal, imagino que seria mucho mas facil si el amplificador simplemente dejase de sonar. pero eso no sirve


----------



## Cacho

Pableen dijo:


> ...es stereo y la salida de el amplificador deberia de ser mono, *si es una pabada solucionarlo* y simplemente se anula un canal hacé de cuenta que no dije nada


Esa entrada a tierra y san seacabó. Es una pavada nomás.



Pableen dijo:


> ...el segundo problema es que las señales de auricular y de linea(lo que deberia salir por el line uot) son distintas, no se cuanto, me parece que son similare y si es así seguramente sea la mejor opcion, ya que creo que la señal de auriculares es un poco mas baja que la de linea por lo cual no vas(o vamos si compartis tu progreso) a tener ningun problema, si fuese mas alta podria llegar a ser molesto.


La diferencia más grande es que una (la de auriculares) está manejada por circuitería que puede entregar más corriente. La de línea no.
En general, los auriculares no pasan de unos cientos de mW, con lo que la amplitud de la onda no será muy grande (con una señal de un par de Volt RMS ya te alcanza y sobra para freírte el cerebro), mientras que las salidas de linea están preparadas para entregar más amplitud (hay amplificadores que piden varios Volt en la entrada para llegar al máximo), pero casi nada de corriente.



Pableen dijo:


> ...en la facu un estudiante mas avanzado me dijo que:"no te va a salir, ya hice uno y que quede bien o que no meta mucho mas ruido del normal es casi imposible, tenes que ya estar a punto de recibirte para que esas cosas funcionen como deberian"...


Ese no es miembro del foro... Y es verdad: A él no le va a salir.



Pableen dijo:


> ...a lo que nos abocamos es a lograr una salida de linea despues de el pre pero que la ganancia de el equipo no se modifique...


Lo que buscás se llama Divisor de Señal. Te dejo un prototipo que hice en un ratito acá. Armalo en un protoboard y probá, si suena como querés, avisá. Si tiene alguna maña, contá cuál es para solucionarla.
La gráfica que se ve es la salida, las amplitudes distintas se deben a que están con dos escalas diferentes para poder ver las dos ondas, que si no se superponen y sólo se ve una. Son iguales las dos.

¿Cómo se conecta? La salida del pre a la entrada del circuito (donde está ahora el generador de señales) y cada una de las salidas (ahora con el osciloscopio) irán una a un jack (salida de línea) y la otra al amplificador.
Si lo mirás un poco no son más que dos seguidores de señal, nada del otro mundo. Lo bueno es que podés setear una ganancia independiente  para la salida de línea (poniendo un potenciómetro de 100k en serie con R5 o R6 tenés hasta +15dB de ganancia).
Inclusive se puede prescindir de uno de los operacionales y su circuitería y tomar la señal directamente, no hay problema, pero el pequeño desfasaje que produce el seguidor quizá te haga mella en el orgullo o algo por el estilo (claro que se cambia a una "no inversora" la configuración).


Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Juguete terminado:

2da versión de ricardodeni, SIN NINGUNA modificación.

Ojo: el anclaje de la fuente está patentado no copiar..

Un Saludo........


----------



## tiotilo2003

Hola: bueno, si bien el pre suena, que eso ya es muy bueno, lo conecte a una potencia a transistores y algo anda mal. El nivel de ruido es muy bueno, hay buen nivel, pero se escucha todo saturado, como si le uviese puesto un overdrive. y en notas altas, se escucha como comprimido, con nada de sustain. como cuando un pedal de, justamente overdrive, se esta quedando sin bateria. no era la etapa de potencia la que saturaba. el pre que arme es la primer opcion, sin el footswitch del booster. Disculpen la descripcion pero por ahora les puedo decir eso. cualqueir recomendacion es buena. gracias. saludos

Atilio


----------



## Pableen

preguntonta... bajaste el nivel de volumen del pre para ver si en algun momento dejaba de saturar? tal vez el pre envia una señal muy grande para esa potencia y está saturando...

si ese no es el problema me vas a tener que disculpar pero por ahora en nada mas que en eso te puedo ayudar 

(en estos dias arranco  )


----------



## tiotilo2003

pableen, gracias por tu respuesta. pero no, la etapa de potencia no saturaba. inclusive lo probe con otros amplificador y lo mismo. me parece que puedo revisar las tensiónes que aparecen en el esquematico, o estoy errado???

gracias. 

saludos


Atilio


----------



## Cacho

¿Y con qué le estás aplicando señal al pre?

Si es muy grande la entrada, más vale que va a saturar.
Si usás un bajo, bajale el volumen al mínimo y andá subiéndolo de a muy poquito. Si usás otra fuente de señal... ¡también!

Saludos


----------



## Pableen

fijate que como me dijeron a mi, si el bajo es activo tenes que activar el limitador(el boton que esta al lado del imput) ya que si no est{as 15 DB arriba...
y si no si deberias fijarte las tensiones a ver adonde tenes de mas... lo que me extraña es que te corte mas los agudos que los graves... eso puede ser un condensador pero no veo por que saturaria(disculpen mi ignorancia en electronica... solo trato deayudar por que nadie habla  )

para mi tenes algun mambo con las señales... probalo que tiene que salir andando  si ya funciona y tiene buen volumen seria una pena que te des por vencido ahora!, proba todo!


----------



## ricardodeni

tiotilo2003, por como describis la falla pareciera que la fuente no esta simetrica,revisa de tener +15v y -15v, medi las tensiones que le llegan a los operacionales: 
pata 8=tension positiva 
pata 4=tension negativa

revisa tambien la distribucion de patas del J-Fet que usaste.

carlitosferar increible como quedó ese rack, felicitaciones.

saludos.


----------



## carlitosferar

ricardodeni: Muchas Gracias por el cumplido.....
El frente es solo una pletina de Al. Como habias conservado el diseño original, traté de mantener la misma estética .....

Muchas Gracias y un Saludo.

PD: A mi tambien me baja un poco el rendimiento de la etapa. Probaré quitando la R de 33K y sino con el adaptador de impedancia.........


----------



## Pableen

es verdad... quedo espectacular ese rack! tube que mostarselo a todo el mundo 

que mas tenes ademas de el cabezal??


----------



## carlitosferar

Pableen dijo:


> que mas tenes ademas de el cabezal??


 
Perdón ... Pero, ¿A quien le preguntas?


----------



## dante3530

alguien tiene los planos de la caja con 4 parlantes? probaron con una etapa de potencia mosfet? tiran buenos graves


----------



## chacarock

dante3530 dijo:


> alguien tiene los planos de la caja con 4 parlantes? probaron con una etapa de potencia mosfet? tiran buenos graves



 si



ahora en serio, se hicieron de cuatro y de uno hay algun plano por ahi y sino googleando los encontras, igual no  necesitas tanto asi como plano, con un par de medidas andas, es fasil, y con mosfet lo hicieron andar a 400w, y ten por seguro que no te defraudara

saludos


----------



## Pableen

el mambo es este... que potencia le vas a poner? por que quien lo hizo de 4 x 12" le puso un amplificador de 400W, anda a tirar eso con un solo cono. el modelo de la caja depende directamente de la potencia que se use, ya que (volviendo) el amplificador ese de 400W labura a 4 ohms en dos canales(es decir, tira 200rms por canal), asi que con dos(uno por canal) conos vas a estar en 8 ohms, si o si necesitas 4.
digan que poencia van a usar y mas o menos les podemos ayudar. si es una potencia mono hay que ver en que impedancia labura, si anda a 8 tenes que poner 1 o 4 parlantes, si labura a 4 si o si vas a necesitar 2... u 8! jaja (la otra labura a 4ohms y lleva 4 parlantes por que tiene dos por canal)
circuito es lo mas pavo del mundo ya que todos los parlantes son iguales, no hay divisor de frecuencias ni nada raro...
en cuanto a tamaños:
lo mas recomendable es mirar y si e sposible medir las cajas de marca que halla en el mercado. las cajas de bajo no suelen tener nada extraño adentro, siempre ademas de las dimensiones observen los "agujeros" ya que si la caja es ciega van a perder mucha potencia y va a sonar mal(sobre todo por que hablamos de una caja de bajo).
es preferible que la caja les quede un poco mas grande de lo que deberia ser antes de que les quede mas chica. Aglomerado ancho, depende de cuanta potencia va a ser la caja, pero entre 20 y 25 mm. Nada de clavos, cola de carpintero, reforzar todo con mucha cola(es decir, colocar baras en todas las uniones con mucha cola), en el caso de hacer una caja de 4 conos tratar de unir la tapa en la que van a ir los parlantes con la tapa trasera con maderas tambien de aglomerado sin llegar a crear 4 compartimentos, que el aire fluya facilmente adentro de la caja, la idea es que las vibraciones de la tapa de adelante sean amortiguada por la tapa de atras, por que como la caja va a ser muy grande el tamaño de la tapa frontal va a ser bastante grande.. va a vibrar para todos lados y nada es bueno en exeso.
la verdad es que en cajas de bajo no hay mucha ciencia, pero es importante no equivocarse con algunas cosas, siempre usen parlantes buenos(la caja va a salir 8 veces loq ue les salió el cabezal... a resignarse!), de un poco mas de potencia de la necesitada(por lo menos 20%), tampoco poner parlantes muy grandes por que es como conectar bafles a un walkman, no va a lograr moverlos ni para hacer ruido.  las bocas, que ahora no recuerdo como se llaman... toberas o algo asi, son simplemente agujeros, pero son fundamentales. hay parlantes ciegos(sin agujeros) que suenan muy bien, los monitores de studio son huecos. Pero hablando de mucha potencia y de notas graves son fundamentales. Esto no se como calcularlo todavia, se que no es positivo que los agujeros sean muy grandes pero es MALO que no esten o que sean pequeños.
para los que son bajistas lo que voy a ecir no tiene mucha ciencia, pero nunca se sabe cuando algo le puede servir a otro:
si se usa una caja de un solo cono grande (por ejemplo 15") los graves van a tener mas cuerpo, pero este tipo de cono es torpe para reproducir frecuencias agudas. Las cajas de 4 conos suelen ser mejores, mucho mas usadas por gente con capacidad de elegir entre una y otra y bastante mas caras. De todos modos una caja de 15 sigue siendo una muy buena opcion.
la caja que se subio en video(creo que el usuario se llamaba jacko666) es una muy buena opcion, ya que tenia 4 conos de 12" nunca escuch{e una caja asi y me parece que tiene mucho potencial! pero al menos en argentina hacer esa caja puede llegar a ser muy caro!
Me puedo equivocar!, pero me apasiona el sonido y si alguien tiene alguna pregunta que pueda responder con gusto voy a intentarlo. Solo un consejo mas... cuidado con la cola!  jaja, sin dobles sentidos, la cola nunca sobra, hay que hacer lombrices blancas bien anchas, cuando se seca quedan casi al nivel de la madera, siempre peguen un lado a la vez con ese vertice para abajo, por que aunque no aprezca la cola se mueve! jaja como tarda tanto en secar se va escurriendo y se amontona toda en la esquina, no queremos eso.
primero hago el cabezal y despues me amargo con eso 
PD: no, todavia no empecé... tres parciales en tres semanas, entre ellos analisis y algebra  no dan mucho espacio a pasatiempos!

EDITO: creo que no se entendio lo de la cantidad de parlantes... los conos son todos de 8 ohms, debes calcular que la impedancia de la caja sea igual a la impedancia de la consola, por eso es que la caja de 4 x12 sirve tanto para potencias mono de 1 canal que laburan a 8 ohms como para cajas  que laburan a 4 ohms en dos canales, la unica diferencia es que vas a tener que cambiar la conexión de los parlantes.


----------



## reynaldo gomar

ok yo ya levante el proyecto del amplificador de 400w y el pre del gallien krueger que encontre en construyasuvideorockola.com me salio en unos 1500 pesos mexicanos  (solamente el puro cerebro; el bafle y/o bocinas son asunto aparte) nada caro para sus prestaciones y honestamente es un super juguete, funciona de maravilla se los recomiendo.

pero tengo una duda (que puede servir para otros con la misma intensión que yo) ¿se puede hacer dinero con el preamplificador? ustedes me entienden, quiero que me den permiso para poder fabricarlo de modo artesanal y venderlo para conseguir un dinero extra (ya que solo me faltaria tener camino libre con el preamp de bajo); de ser asi estaria genial saldria de deudas. me gustaria saver con quien teclear para saver que onda con este asunto. ahora que si no se puede pues me quebrare la cabeza con mis deudas.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## chacarock

hola, pienso que si hay alguien co quien debas hablar es con don Gallien, de todos modos no creo le guste la idea,
     Ricardo deny, hizo el desarrollo, no creo que le moleste, pero preguntale igual por las dudas y , a modo personal pienso que mientras no figure en el cabezal el nombre de ninguna marca registrada, no abria problemas, yo, cuando alguien pregunta por mis pedales, les digo que estan basados en tal o cual pedal, igualmente siempre hay una resistencia o agun capacitos algun transistor que no coincide con el del esquema original,  suerte 

un saludo


----------



## reynaldo gomar

bueno en eso tienes razon, ademas no creo que esten correteando a cualquiera que arme uno de estos amplificadores. gracias por despejar mi duda.

por cierto si le quieren poner una potencia mediana al pre, en la pagina de construya su videorockola hay un amplificador de dos canales (200w + 200w) muy muy bueno, ya lo arme y suena barbaro.  el pcb puede ser modificado para hacerlo lo mas pequeño posible, de hecho estoy trabajando en ello en cuanto lo termine lo subo.

por cierto tambien me gustaria hacer una fuente que alimente tanto los ventiladores como el pre y el amplificador con un solo transformador, si hay alguna recomendacion estaria genial ya que esto haria al cerebro del amplificador mas pequeño y portable.

por cierto navegando me encontre con este juguetito chequenlo talves les sea de utilidad yo por mi parte no le entendi mucho.

asta la proxima jeje.


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas ! al fin termine el preamp . ahora tendria que probarlo. algun consejo para no matarlo en el intento? jejeje.


----------



## MasterofPupets

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> Buenas ! al fin termine el preamp . ahora tendria que probarlo. algun consejo para no matarlo en el intento? jejeje.


 
revisa 500 veces que todo este bien antes de conectarlo
revisa malas soldaduras, puentes, aisla los cables, cosas asi... 
yo generalmente lo conecto de una, si explota... lo disfruto y despues


----------



## rafaaaa21

bueno estube casi toda la mañana revisandolo y bueno todo bien parece que no hay ningun error. el tema es que lo conecte y con un multimetro medi la salida y aplicandole señal me da 0 Mv osea que algo mal habre echo xd , voy a volver a revisar cualquier cosa les aviso



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Escribir mal está perfecto para el chat. En el foro tratamos de mantener un nivel más alto.


----------



## rafaaaa21

disculpa cacho , el msn me esta malacostumbrando u.u


----------



## reynaldo gomar

perdon pero no pude subir el archivo dejen que averigue como hacerlo y lo subo es para calcular las medidas de los baffles en funcion de la o las bocinas. es de jbl pero creo que funciona para todas las bocinas

saludos


----------



## reynaldo gomar

bueno no pude subirlo, esque el archivo es muy pesado, pero lo saque de:

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/audio...s-y-programa-para-disenar-bafles-t131967.html

ojala les sirva la información. saludos


----------



## gonzalo blas

hola mi nombre es gonzalo tengo apenas unos meses en este foro y estoy  informaciónrmandome bastant, me intereso mucho armar este proyecto bastante bueno era justo lo que buscaba, ya lo empese a armar y te digo me ido de maravillas, ahora solo por capricho mio quisiera saber como hacer una salida balanceada para este pre, porque me es de mucha utilidad ya que me gustaria enchufarlo a una consola para grabar profecionalmente con mi pc, se que la señales balaceadas son mas limpias con respecto a ruido, y se puede cablear hasta 100 metros de distancia sin tener perdidas y interferencias en la señal, si alguien sabe por favor le agradeceria je desde ya gracias


----------



## skinverde

estimado ..,
tengo una duda que espero me pueda responder...
quiero montar el preamplificador.junto con la potencia de 400W. de construyasu...
el asuto es que para la etapa de potencia tengo unos filtros de 78000mF....
¿en que puede influir el hecho de que instale 2 de ellos en ves de 4700mF...?
que ocurriría o bien que ventajas y desventajas tendría.,??
saludos.,y de antemano gracias..!!


----------



## gonzalo blas

hola skinverde mira no te hagas drama por el valor del condensador mientra mas el valor mejor el filtrado no infiere en nada acerca la potencia, si te fijas bien lo que tenes como entrada del transformador de 33 + 33 a la etapa de potencia es una fuente simetrica, tiene los 4 diodos p600j y luego vienen los condensadores de 4700uf, bueno espero de haberte servido en algo.

saludos


----------



## tecnicoa.s

hola a todos ya lo tengo casi terminado me faltan unos pocos componentes, la duda que me quedo es como conecto, los pines send y return al jack, vi que ricardo primero lo puenteo y despues lo puso con el jack, ademas que tipo de jack se usa? un Stereo?... bueno saludos


----------



## Stimpy

Hola, tengo un problema que veo que ya tubieron algunos, la salida del pre es muy baja, la puse en una potencia de 100 watt que tira que da miedo y apenitas se escucha y eso que pongo todo al maximo, yo crei que era el fet (puse un bs170)y lo cambié, mañana voy a probar copn un bf245 y les cuento.

Saludos!


----------



## juanklixto

señores del foro les agradezco muchsimo que hallan compartido este proyecto tan completo. solo tengo una pregunta . ¿lo puedo alimentar con un trafo de 20x20 a 2 amperios que tengo?. desde ya muchas gracias.......
saludos desde Colombia


----------



## juanklixto

Bueno he terminado el cacharro y funciona a la perfección traté de experimentar  con varios transformadores y varios fets y el resultado es el siguiente: lo probé con tres trafos:
12x12,13.5x13.5 y 15x15. con los tres funciono a la perfección. los tres fets que use fueron el k30a(2sk30a), j113 y el k117(2sk117) eso si teniendo en cuenta el patillaje de cada uno. la verdad con los tres fets funciono sin ningún problema.


----------



## duff

mmmm lo que lei en otros foros es que necesito aparte del cabezal del gallen es un amplificador y un cono verdad? cual me recomiendan para que le complemente al gallien? puede ser uno de la misma marca> osea pasarme el link de donde lo puedo sacar? mi aspiración es que suene como lo haria un gallien krueguer original desde ya gracias por su alluda y ni bien lo arme posteo los resultados

osea tengo unas cuantas dudas? 
1 este pre amplificador de cuantos watts de potencia es? 
2 aparte de este pre amplificador necesito algo mas aparte del cono respectivo para que yo pueda usar mi bajo? 
3 esa lista de componentes me parece que carece de potensiometros.........pero creo q son todos de 50k verdad? osea le faltan algunos componentes mas a esta lista desde ya gracias y disculpen mis repetidos mensajes jejejeje


----------



## chacarock

Hola duf,
1-este preamplificador no tiene watts, aunque su salida es en voltage solo sirve para exitar la entrada de un amplificador el cual necesitas colocar despues del pre amplificador.
2- si necesitas un apmlificador(te recomiendo el TDA1562Q o TDA2030,2040 o 2050 todos estan posteados en este foro y son bastante simples, eso si, no llegas a mas de 55watts)
3- has tu propia lista y comparala con la posteada, solo te tomara unos minutos

PD: si quieres que suene como un GK original, lo mejor seria que compraras el original, se necesita bastante experiencia para constuir algo que se le paresca, pero son opiniones 
PD2: espero que se entienda lo que puse arriba de que no tenia watts(no supe como explicarme)

saludos


----------



## duff

y el pre amplificador GK de cuanta potencia es?  porque un tremendo preampli para solo tener 55watts de potencia es muy pobre aparte yo nunk  vi un GK de Menos de 100W ???? aparte que cono me recomendarías? para el mismo?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El preamplificador GK NO MANEJA NADA DE POTENCIA!!!! Esta no es la función de un preamplificador, ya te lo han dicho un par de veces!!!

Si necesitas potencia, vas a tener que agregar un AMPLIFICADOR, que es el dispositivo que vos has visto que maneja mas de 100W. Es decir, son dos partes: el PREAMPLIFICADOR para conformar el sonido y el AMPLIFICADOR para mover el parlante.

Además con el tipo de preguntas que estás haciendo, no deberías estar intentando armar tu propio combo, por que corres el seguro riesgo de no terminarlo y desperdiciar un cantidad importante de dinero que podrías invertir en un equipo comercial que te satisfaga.

En resumen...hacer un equipo de estos es simple, pero no lo es para quien no tiene ni idea de lo que es la electrónica.

Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

Hola duff, lo que pasa es que se acostumbra a llamar preamplificador (mal dicho) a los cabezales para intrumentos, estos cabezales, tienen dentro el gabinete un preamplificadoe mas un amplificador, los cabezales de gallien, si son de mas de 250w creo, pero en este post , no esta el cabezal, solo la parte de preamplificacion, para que cada uno le coloque la potencia o el amplificador que quiera o que pueda conseguir, yo te recomende uno integrado por su facilidad para el ensamblado, hacer uno de 100 para arriba ya se complica un poco si no tienes ciertos conocimientos previos, ademas con 55w te digo que ya es una potencia aceptable para un bajo, ya sea para estudio, ensayos o tocadas en locales chicos, 
 en cuanto a parlante o cono como lo llamas vos, vienen especificos, pero son muy caros, y un bajo podria funcionar tranquilamnete con uno del tipo woffer para auto, de 10 pulgadas para arriba, estos manejan desde 40Hz a 45KHz suficiente para reproducir un bajo, y los hay de hasta 60KHz sin salirse del audiocar,
     ten en cuenta que si estas comenzando con los preoyectos electronicos, no te conviene meterte en cosas engorrosas, solo por ahorrar, al fina te puede salir mas caro como dijo el amigo EZA.

un saludo,


----------



## Mattias Emanuel Salazar

Buenas... Ya lo arme.. lo tengo todo hecho..esta terrible.. Pero me falta algo muy importante... que transistor va en el J113? Es lo unico que me falta para ponerlo en funcionamiento... 
Muchas gracias

Desde ya mis saludos...


----------



## chacarock

ricardodeni dijo:


> En la salida del preamplificador lleva un transistor j-fet que es el J113 que aca en argentina no lo pude conseguir pero lo reemplace por un bf 245 que va al revés de la figura


 
si lo armaste, te reomiendo que leas de nuevo todo el tema, pues te pueden surgir dudas y herrores que seguramente ya lo resolvieron los demas

saludos


----------



## juanklixto

yo probe este previo con estos tres fets y con los tres funciono de pelos, k30a(2sk30a) k117 y el j113 eso sí, teniendo en cuenta sus respectivos patillajes. espero que les sirva de algo.


----------



## Deme

Hola amigos del foro!!, Estoy por terminar el proyecto y quisiera compartir algunas fotos que tome de mi avance, para cuando lo termine se los muestro,por ahora este es mi avance.
Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

y las fotelis?

saludos


----------



## Selkir

Hola joako666.

Me a gustado mucho el recinto que has hecho y me gustaría saber si tienes los planos y los datos del mismo. Si los tienes súbelos y les echaré un vistazo.


Gracias.


----------



## Deme

Jeje aca las fotelis!


----------



## cear92

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y aunque no lo crean nadamas me inscribi por esto xd
mi pregunta es teniendo todo el cabezal; preamplificador, amplificador de 400w y todo listo que hay de las bocinas,parlantes, woofers. cuales, cuantas y como se conectan. 
Tengo poco conocimiento en esto aunque siguiendo los pasos creo que si podre armarlo.
De antemano gracias a todos : )


----------



## ricardodeni

cear92 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro y aunque no lo crean nadamas me inscribi por esto xd
> mi pregunta es teniendo todo el cabezal; preamplificador, amplificador de 400w y todo listo que hay de las bocinas,parlantes, woofers. cuales, cuantas y como se conectan.
> Tengo poco conocimiento en esto aunque siguiendo los pasos creo que si podre armarlo.
> De antemano gracias a todos : )



hola, no se cuanto conocimiento tengas pero armar un ampli de 400W no es tan simple como se ve, por otro lado ese ampli de "contruyasu..." no lo puedo recomendar ya que no lo conozco ademas está dando vueltas por el foro el modulo de potencia original del gallien, es solo cuestion de buscar

por el tema parlantes es cuestion de gustos, podes hacer una caja de 4 parlantes de 10", 4 de 12", 1 de 15", etc., eso pasa mas por el sonido que estes buscando.

particularmente me gusta el sonido que da una caja de 4 de 10" combinada con una caja de 1 de 15".

bueno, fijate que sonido te gusta mas y a partir de eso vemos como se hacen las conexiones serie/paralelo en el caso de una caja de varios parlantes para obtener la impedancia necesaria

saludos.


----------



## cear92

Hola ricardodeni agradesco tu ayuda.
Esactamente he visto en la pagina de construyasu.. el amplificador y me parece que lleva una caja de 4 parlantes de 12".
aunque quiza me podrias recomendar algo conforme tu experiencia.
Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

cear92 dijo:


> Hola ricardodeni agradesco tu ayuda.
> Esactamente he visto en la pagina de construyasu.. el amplificador y me parece que lleva una caja de 4 parlantes de 12".
> aunque quiza me podrias recomendar algo conforme tu experiencia.
> Saludos



hola, efectivamente lleva 4 de 12".

mas que conforme mi experiencia conforme mi oido, la dos combinaciones que me gustan son:

A) 1 caja de 4 de 10" y otra con 1 de 15", asi logras buenos graves y buena definicion en medios.

B) 2 cajas con 1 parlante de 15" cada una, asi suena demoledor, unos graves terribles se logran.

pero ya te digo, son gustos, si tenes manera de probar antes de armar seria lo mejor asi haces lo que mas te guste.

este tipo de combinaciones son para tocar en vivo o para sala de ensayo, en mi casa para practicar tengo una caja bastante mal hecha con uno de 12", no me llegaron a tirar tomates por la ventana por que estan caros  ya que tengo sonido de sobra para practicar.

otra cosa que tenes que tener en cuenta a la hora de ver que caja hacer son los costos, aca pasa lo mismo que con RF "ningun transmisor va a superar el rendimiento de la antena" osea que si compras parlantes basura nunca va a sonar con la verdadera potencia ni calidad que te puede dar el ampli, el parlante de 12" que tengo es marca yahro nacional, NO el modelo chino, asi y todo me comentaron que me estoy perdiendo el 40% de potencia, no se si es asi realmente, pero hasta que no tenga un parlante bueno no lo voy a saber.

saludos.


----------



## cear92

Suena interesenta por lo que veo se puede utilizar un parlante de 12"
El amplificador de 400w que te comento es estereo y segun da 200w por canal.
Podria conectar un parlante de 12" por cada canal sin que afecte algo?


----------



## chacarock

aha, tengo una duda parecida , creo, este ppre, puedo conectarle en paralelo dos amplis, o como en el caso de cear92, puedo conectarlo en mono con un ampli estereo?

saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

no creo que haya problema en conectar la salida del pre a la entrada de 2 amplis , lo que hay que tener en cuenta es la impedancia de entrada de los amplis para no cargar demasiado a la salida del pre , tambien hay que ver que sensibilidad de entrada tiene el ampli.


----------



## Selkir

Como veo que mis dos últimos mensajes se han juntado en una solo pues lo edito y hago un solo post.

Estoy haciendo unas modificaciones en el circuito del Pre. Enseguida que puedo subo los esquemas para que les echéis un vistazo a ver que os parece.

Aquí la primera modificación, bueno, son dos en una:
Me di cuenta de que la mayoría de equipos de guitarra y bajo (por no decir todos) llevan un interruptor incorporado al equipo para poder activar el efecto con el dedo en lugar de utilizar el pedal.
Lo otro que hecho ha sido incorporar un led al pedal, para no tener que girarte y mirar al equipo para saber si tienes el efecto activado o no.

Lo único que se tiene que hacer es sustituir el jack mono por uno estéreo con contactos de ruptura.
Decir que cuando se conecta el pedal el interruptor interno se desconecta automáticamente.


Y aquí otra modificación:
Se trata de una entrada de micrófono. La idea me surgió por que tengo un pedal de efecto Hartke VLX y este tiene una salida directa de micrófono por donde también se puede alimentar con una alimentación Phantom.

El circuito lo saqué del esquema de una mesa de mezclas del foro (que ahora mismo no encuentro).
La única modificación que creo que se debe hacer para poder disponer tanto de la entrada de linea como de mic es poner un conmutador entre la resistencia R1 y el condensador C2 del pre.
Si alguien está interesado en incorporar esta entrada y no sabe como conseguir lo 48V phantom en este mismo foro se proponen varias, como las tres de este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-48v-16732/

Adjunto imágenes para que todo quede más claro, sobre todo la parte del booster.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola selkir me gusta la idea del pedal, en cuanto pueda lo pruebo, y el mic no creo que traiga problemas, particularmente no creo que lo pruebe ya que no lo usaria, pero son dos buenas ideas las tuyas que deberian funcionar sin problemas.

saludos.


----------



## Selkir

Gracias Rocardodeni.
Yo de momento no puedo probar nada. Si tu pruebas lo del pedal luego cuenta que tal te ha ido; yo enseguida que pueda probaré el resto.


----------



## Deme

Hola amigos aficionados! Estoy por terminar el proyecto pero antes de hacer la prueba final me surgieron 2 preguntas. Respecto al amplificador de 400w de construyasuvideorockola.com.
No pude conseguir los trandsistores de potencia 2SD1047 y 2SB817, en su lugar consegui los siguientes: 2SC3856 y 2SA1492. ¿Existe la probabilidad de que funcionen correctamente como remplazos directos? Por si hace falta las especificaciones de los transistores:
 2SD1047
     Voltaje colector-base ____ 200V
     Voltaje colector-emisor __ 140V
     Voltaje emisor-base _____  6V
     Corriente colector _______ 10A
 2SB817
      Voltaje colector-base ____ -160V
      Voltaje colector-emisor ___-140V
      Voltaje emisor-base ______-6V
      Corriente colector _______-12A
 2SC3856
      Voltaje colector-base ____ 180V
      Voltaje colector-emisor __ 180V
      Voltaje emisor-base _____  6V
      Corriente colector _______ 15A
 2SA1492
       Voltaje colector-base ____ -180V
       Voltaje colector-emisor ___-180V
       Voltaje emisor-base ______-6V
       Corriente colector _______-15A

La otra es que no pude conseguir filtros tan grandes asi que conecte dos de 4700uf a 63v en paralelo por cada linea. ¿Abra algun problema con eso?
Les agradeceria sus comentarios.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola deme, los reemplazos tienen que funcionar perfecto, lo unico que no confundas NPN con PNP cuando pongas los TRs.

saludos.


----------



## Selkir

Tengo una pregunta un poco tonta jeje: en el esquema, ¿donde se encuentra el potenciometro de agudos? Es que no lo encuentro.

Y otra cosa: todos los gnd están representados como una especie de flecha, pero justo en los conectores de send y return hay un toma tierra; ¿donde va conectado ese toma tierra también al gnd?

Y otro pregunta más: el condensador C49, que está justo en el filtro LO-MID, ¿es de 47pF?


----------



## Deme

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta ricardodeni!! el amplificador me va bien pero creo que no obtengo la potencia que deseaba, alomejor es por mi transformador ya que solo entrega 3 amperios.
Selkir el potenciometro que buscas esta en donde te señalo en la imajen, y efectivamente los conectores van conectados a gnd, y el capacitor si es de 47pf.


----------



## Selkir

Gracias Dame. Me imaginaba que era ese pote, pero no estaba seguro.


----------



## Deme

Hola de nuevo amigos!. Se me ocurrio buscar un circuito de fusible electronico para proteger los transistores de salida del amplificador de 400w contra cortocircuitos, esto debido a que aca en México no estan baratos y pues dolería perderlos. Lo malo es que no logro conseguir un diagrama por la red, si alguno de ustedes ha construido uno que me pueda pasar se lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## Selkir

¡Hola Chic@s!!!!!

Aquí subo otra esquema de otra modificación que se le puede hacer al G&K 400RB.
En esta ocasión se trata de una salida balanceada. Si no me equivoco este circuito se conectará justo entre el potenciometro de volumen y la resistencia R86=33K (justamente el último potenciometro y la última resistencia).

Echadle un vistazo y me decís que os parece.


----------



## Deme

Hola amigos! Estoy simulando un amplificador para conectarlo a la salida del preamplificador Gallien pero tengo una duda, ¿Cual es el voltaje pico de la señal de salida del preamplificador?. Les agradeceria que me ayudaran.

Para los que tengan Multisim 10 les subo la simulacion del preamplificador se ve muy bien!


----------



## megamendo

hola chicios! yo soy nuevo aca en el foro y me intereso mucho este preamplificador. Les queria preguntar si sirve para cualquier amplificador? yo tengo un circuito de un ampli de 25W  para armar y quisiera saber si me sirve.


----------



## Selkir

Hola Megamendo.
En principio no vas a tener ningún problema para usar este pre con el ampli que tienes, solo asegúrate de hacer una buena conexión y ya está.


----------



## megamendo

Muchas gracias Selkir, ya mismo me lo armo

saludos!


----------



## oswaldosolano

Hola a todos, vi el video del pre  con la potencia de 400 w que construyo juaco.y note un zumbido cuando el amplificador esta funcionando, en el video dice que es por estar cerca de las bocinas pero yo no creo que sea ese el problema, mi pregunta para los que ya lo hicieron si este zumbido se escucha en el que ustedes an construido.
Por que yo recién construí el pre fender que también subió Ricardo y no me hace ningún ruido de masa y con todo el volumen es bien limpio.
gracias y saludos.


----------



## moisesalmanza

Hola a odos necesito las especificaciones y el lisado de materiales de la plana de bajo 
gracis


----------



## fibonacci

Bueno despues de leerme las 14 pagians de comntarios decidi hacer el pre pero sin el foot swich. Ya hice la placa y ahora queda soldar los componentes, por cierto de componentes al dia 26/02/2010 (en argentina)  gaste $100 sin el transformador y el gabinte lo que me falta es el trafito pero no debe ser muyyy caro ya qu es uno de 12+12 1a y a la fuente la estabilizo con reguladores caundo empiez a soldar y lo termine subo fotos de como esta quedando


----------



## chacarock

Hola fibonacci, 100?
compraste todo todo, estaño placa acido,papel fotografico, Ha!! los potes si sin caritos, pero no crei que se fuera tanto,  mucha suerte y esperamos las fotelis

saludos


----------



## fibonacci

chacarock dijo:


> hola fibonacci, 100?
> Compraste todo todo, estaño placa acido,papel fotografico, ha!! Los potes si sin caritos, pero no crei que se fuera tanto,  mucha suerte y esperamos las fotelis
> 
> saludos



en realidad se me fueron 130 contando el acido placa papel etc pero la verdad que esta quedando de lujo ahora subo las fotos solo que me falta el transistor ya que no me habia percatado de que estaba (crei que era un conector jejj) y el capacitor de 47 , esos 47 que son ?? Nomenclatura en el capacitor 47p , 47n, 47micros ????  Que son porfa me falta eso y a probar

LAS FOTOS NO ME LAS DEJA SACAR PORQUE LA CAMARA LAS DEJA MUY GRANDES PERO EN UN RATO LAS SUBO


----------



## fibonacci

Estas son las fotos del pre que está casi terminado. Sólo me falta el transistor J113 y el capacitor de 47 no sé qué que ya pregunté


----------



## ricardodeni

hola fibonacci te esta quedando muy bien, indicame cual es el capacitor del que tenes dudas asi te aclaro de cuanto es.

saludos.


----------



## fibonacci

ricardodeni dijo:


> hola fibonacci te esta quedando muy bien, indicame cual es el capacitor del que tenes dudas asi te aclaro de cuanto es.
> 
> Saludos.



es el capacitor de la imagen y el transistor BF245 se consigue fácil??

La tensión tiene que ser de 15V o puede ser un poco menos, como de 12V??

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ricardodeni

ese capa es de 47pf (pico-faradios), el BF245 se consigue muy facil, es barato y anda bien.

por la alimentacion no hay problemas, aconsejo que uses reguladores (781x y 791x), y filtros de desacople ( un capa de 100nf en cada rama de la alimentacion ).

saludos.


----------



## fibonacci

ricardodeni dijo:


> ese capa es de 47pf (pico-faradios), el bf245 se consigue muy facil, es barato y anda bien.
> 
> Por la alimentacion no hay problemas, aconsejo que uses reguladores (781x y 791x), y filtros de desacople ( un capa de 100nf en cada rama de la alimentacion ).
> 
> Saludos.


  muchas gracias por tu ayuda maÑa lo termino y despues armo la potencia

Otra pregunta que es send y return ?? ( se lo que quieren decir en ingles pero no se que funcion cumplen en el circuito)


----------



## schwarz

send y return es el loop de efecto, cumplen la funcion de conectar algun efecto en serie (o en paralelo con un pote de mezcla en otros casos)entre el pre y el ampli...


----------



## emiliano73

una pregunta soy de argentina ...posadas misiones mas especificamente...
me meti en este proyecto por el de la pagina de armatuvideorockola...
pero ahora estoy pensando en que el tema va a ser conseguir aca los componentes de ese diagrama... 
una pregunta a los argentinos:
hago el diagrama de ricardodeni¿¿ oo el de la videorockola?¿?¿
yyy de paso algon diagrama para la fuente  ?
un abrazo


----------



## fibonacci

emiliano73 dijo:


> una pregunta soy de argentina ...posadas misiones mas especificamente...
> me meti en este proyecto por el de la pagina de armatuvideorockola...
> pero ahora estoy pensando en que el tema va a ser conseguir aca los componentes de ese diagrama...
> una pregunta a los argentinos:
> hago el diagrama de ricardodeni¿¿ oo el de la videorockola?¿?¿
> yyy de paso algon diagrama para la fuente  ?
> un abrazo



mira yo haria el de ricardodeni ya que es el que se trata en el foro y cualquier duda que tengas tenes mas apoyo que con el de videorocola. los componentes son facilicimos de conseguir.


----------



## emiliano73

fibonacci dijo:


> mira yo haria el de ricardodeni ya que es el que se trata en el foro y cualquier duda que tengas tenes mas apoyo que con el de videorocola. los componentes son facilicimos de conseguir.





GRACIAS FIBONACCI  AHORA YA ESTOY DECIDIDO A ARRANCAR CON ESTE MAÑANA EMPIEZO CON LA PLACA! antes tengo unas dudas! ahi marco en el diagrama cuales son! porque no entiendo que se conecta en esos lugares! por favor si me los podes decir  por ejemplo :
en donde estan los pines de GND: tal cosa
OUT: tal otra
SEND: tal..
RETURN: tal...
BOOST: ... etc etc

desde ya muuuchas gracias


----------



## fibonacci

emiliano73 dijo:


> gracias fibonacci  ahora ya estoy decidido a arrancar con este maÑana empiezo con la placa! Antes tengo unas dudas! Ahi marco en el diagrama cuales son! Porque no entiendo que se conecta en esos lugares! Por favor si me los podes decir  por ejemplo :
> En donde estan los pines de gnd: Tal cosa
> out: Tal otra
> send: Tal..
> Return: Tal...
> Boost: ... Etc etc
> 
> desde ya muuuchas gracias



mira en donde dice gnd siempre es la masa
donde dice out es la salida al amplificador
send y return es para los efectos que se le pueden conectar 
y el boost no *sé* que es ya que yo arme la version sin el foot switch


----------



## emiliano73

> Iniciado por emiliano73 Ver Mensaje
> 
> gracias fibonacci ahora ya estoy decidido a arrancar con este maÑana empiezo con la placa! Antes tengo unas dudas! Ahi marco en el diagrama cuales son! Porque no entiendo que se conecta en esos lugares! Por favor si me los podes decir por ejemplo :
> En donde estan los pines de gnd: Tal cosa
> out: Tal otra
> send: Tal..
> Return: Tal...
> Boost: ... Etc etc
> 
> desde ya muuuchas gracias
> 
> mira en donde dice gnd siempre es la masa
> donde dice out es la salida al amplificador
> send y return es para los efectos que se le pueden conectar
> y el boost no sé que es ya que yo arme la version sin el foot switch






Entonces en send y return iria un jack mono para impreso en c/u o que componente va??
 es la unica duda que me quedo  jaja

Desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda papa! 

lo del boost ya esta gracias!


----------



## emiliano73

fibonacci dijo:


> mira en donde dice gnd siempre es la masa
> donde dice out es la salida al amplificador
> send y return es para los efectos que se le pueden conectar
> y el boost no *sé* que es ya que yo arme la version sin el foot switch




Entonces en send y return iria un jack mono para impreso en c/u o que componente va??
es la unica duda que me quedo  jaja

Desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda papa! 

lo del boost ya esta gracias!


----------



## ricardodeni

por favor un poquitin de esfuerzo, voluntad, mirando el circuito esquematico van a ver que esta claro lo que va conectado en send-return (pueden poner un puente entre el pad send y el pad return y asi anulan los 2 jack , como para probar y si quieren lo dejan asi, sin envio y retorno de efectos)

espero que no lo tomen a mal.

saludos.


----------



## emiliano73

uhhh yoo no me habia dado cuenta que en el primer circuito el sin foot switch estaba el esquematicoo! ahora sii me cierra todo! u.u jaja! perdon las molestias gente! cuando lo termine subo fotirris  

buen trabajo ricardodeni un abrazo!


----------



## agsistemas

hola, te hago una pregunta, el pcb queda en 30x7 o en 30x5 al final? saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

la verdad que no me acuerdo,de 30cm de largo es seguro, creo que el primero es de 30 x 7 y el que tiene foot switch es el de 30 x 5.

saludos.


----------



## agsistemas

Gracias, lo imprimo en 30x8 y pruebo a ver si le calzarian los componentes....
Los componentes son los mismos del de videorockola no? en realidad yo habia encontrado primero el de videorockolas, compre todo pero la placa no la consegui de mas de 30 cms y justo buscando encontre el tuyo que me viene de pelos porque mide 30 cms, a simple vista los materiales son los mismos, pero por las dudas te pregunto, saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## magupotato

hola a todos, me encanto la idea de hacer este proyecto, pero queria hacerle ciertos agregados, ciertos cambios como para poder jugar un poquito...

la mejora que paso selkir para una salida directa balanceada me parece muy buena, pero la duda mas grande que tengo con respecto a eso, es que me parece que esta mal donde la quiso insertar, ya que la salida directa tiene que ser independientemente del volumen al que se quiera poner el equipo

por otro lado, que resistencia tendria que suplantar por potenciometros para poder buscar la frecuencia en los ecualizadores de mid low y mid high, y asi agregar dos potes mas.

bueno, de antemano muchas gracias a todos y ya en cualquier momento me voy a comprar todo para arrancar.


----------



## fibonacci

Tengo una consulta mas yo ya lo termin pero l el equipo tiene poca , muy poca ganancia y mucho ruido que puede ser ??


----------



## fibonacci

fibonacci dijo:


> tengo una consulta mas yo ya lo termin pero l el equipo tiene poca , muy poca ganancia y mucho ruido que puede ser ??



lo de la ganancia ya lo arregle era un pequeÑo lapsus mio jejej
pero el tema del ruido no c como sacarlo y es infernal el ruido que mete cuando se le conecta algo en la entrada. Por favorrrr necesito ayudaaaa

Mi pre me mete muchoooo ruido es un prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr continuo cuando conecto un plug sin nada y una distorcion total de la musica cundo conecto el cel para probarlo que puede ser ??


----------



## walking

hola fibonacci, el problema de ruidos puede ser que no has conectado la tierra (GND) al chasis del amp. por otro lado asegurate que los cables de conexion de entrada sean blindados o apantallados, y si esto no funciona, puede ser un mal filtrado en la fuente de alimentacion. 
saludos...!!!


----------



## fibonacci

walking dijo:


> hola fibonacci, el problema de ruidos puede ser que no has conectado la tierra (gnd) al chasis del amp. Por otro lado asegurate que los cables de conexion de entrada sean blindados o apantallados, y si esto no funciona, puede ser un mal filtrado en la fuente de alimentacion.
> Saludos...!!!



bueno los cables de entrada son blindados o mallados los de salida tambien el equipo lo estoy probando con un home y conecto la salida a una de las entradas la masa se comparte si o si mediante el cable de audio que sale masa y la seÑal y la fuente tenia 940uf por rama ( 2 capacitores de 470uf en paralelo ) y los cambie por 2000uf (2 capacitores de 1000 n paralelo ). El ruido disminuyo pero muyyyyyyyyyyy poco.
El ruido es como si fuera por dalta de masa pero controlo la masa y sta bien en todos los puntos en el pre. Lo estoy probando con la seÑal de un cel ya que no es para mi es para un amigo que si tiene bajo pero si conecto esto a la potencia de 600w+600w de mi amigo le rompo todo con el ruido que mete. Por favor que puede ser???
Capacitores pinchados esteticamente estan odos bien y no tengo capacimetro para comprobarlos.


----------



## sebadt79

Hola gente. Les comento que construi el gallien pero con el pcb de construyasurokola, funciona perfecto, el unico inconveniente que tuve es que cuando conectaba el plus de la entrada se me ponia en corto por que el jack para impreso era distinto asi que le tuve que cortar una pata y listo. Consegui aca en la plata el k117...
Me hace un poco de ruido pero todavia no lo conecte con cables blinaddos.

Aca van algunas fotos

Mas fotos ................................

mas...........................................................................

Tengo una pregunta. Alquien tiene un circuito e un amplificador a transistores que pueda usar con este pre que llegue por lo menos a 30w y funcione con +12 - 12 volts??? Espara usar un trafo que tengo de 12+12 volt y 8 amperes.
 Tengo un parlante Xsound nuevo de 150 w rms...


----------



## fibonacci

sebadt79 dijo:


> hola gente. Les comento que construi el gallien pero con el pcb de construyasurokola, funciona perfecto, el unico inconveniente que tuve es que cuando conectaba el plus de la entrada se me ponia en corto por que el jack para impreso era distinto asi que le tuve que cortar una pata y listo. Consegui aca en la plata el k117...
> Me hace un poco de ruido pero todavia no lo conecte con cables blinaddos.
> 
> Aca van algunas fotos
> 
> mas fotos ................................
> 
> Mas...........................................................................
> 
> Tengo una pregunta. Alquien tiene un circuito e un amplificador a transistores que pueda usar con este pre que llegue por lo menos a 30w y funcione con +12 - 12 volts??? Espara usar un trafo que tengo de 12+12 volt y 8 amperes.
> Tengo un parlante xsound nuevo de 150 w rms...



no es a transistores pero usar el  tda 7386 es buena opcion son 40wx4 canales suena de lujo y si queres le podes poner tu parlante re tranqui. Funciona con 12v y con el trafo que tenes te re sobra comera como mucho 5a


----------



## sebadt79

fibonacci dijo:


> no es a transistores pero usar el  tda 7386 es buena opcion son 40wx4 canales suena de lujo y si queres le podes poner tu parlante re tranqui. Funciona con 12v y con el trafo que tenes te re sobra comera como mucho 5a



Hola fibonacci, gracias por responder. Una pregunat, yo le quiero poner solo un parlante, por lo tanto voy a a utilar solo una salida. ¿como seria en ese caso?


----------



## fibonacci

sebadt79 dijo:


> hola fibonacci, gracias por responder. Una pregunat, yo le quiero poner solo un parlante, por lo tanto voy a a utilar solo una salida. ¿como seria en ese caso?



te van a quedar tres salidas sin usar pero las tenes para una posible ampliacion. Te lo recomiendo ya que es muy barato y facil de armar

Si sabes de que puede ser el ruido en mi pre por favor comenta 
gracias


----------



## agsistemas

hola, por casualidad alguien tendria el pcb de la fuente regulada que usa este pre porque el que tengo esta fallado, saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## sebadt79

agsistemas dijo:


> hola, por casualidad alguien tendria el pcb de la fuente regulada que usa este pre porque el que tengo esta fallado, saludos y mil gracias.



Yo la alimento con la misma fuente que recomiendan los de construyasurocola..
un trafo de 18+18v y los lm7915 y lm7815.

aca esta el http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente.php


----------



## chacarock

Hola sebadt79
 usa el tda 2040 o 2050 en modo puente, estan posteados en el foro, y funcionan a partir de de 12 vol t utilizan fuente patida

saludos


----------



## sebadt79

fibonacci dijo:


> te van a quedar tres salidas sin usar pero las tenes para una posible ampliacion. Te lo recomiendo ya que es muy barato y facil de armar
> 
> Si sabes de que puede ser el ruido en mi pre por favor comenta
> gracias



Hola fibonacci. a mi me paso que cuando conectaba el el bajo se ponia en corto la entrada y hacia un ruido infernal. me paso eso por que el pcb estaba hecho para un jack esetreo y yo le puse uno mono. Pero mas alla de eso no tuve otro problema. 

¿ el equipo suena cuando tocas el bajo ? o directamente hace ruido solamenta??

Subite si podes unas fotos de pcb asi lo miro. pero te aclaro que no tengo experiencia ya que estas son los promeros proyectos que hago.



chacarock dijo:


> Hola sebadt79
> usa el tda 2040 o 2050 en modo puente, estan posteados en el foro, y funcionan a partir de de 12 vol t utilizan fuente patida
> 
> saludos



yo tengo una de 30 w estereo de 15 por canal... hecha con 2 tda 2030, pero me gustaria hacer algo con transistores.


----------



## fibonacci

Las fotos ya las publique estan en la pag 14
pero lo del conector ya lo arregle y sigue con el ruido


----------



## agsistemas

sebadt79 dijo:


> Yo la alimento con la misma fuente que recomiendan los de construyasurocola..
> un trafo de 18+18v y los lm7915 y lm7815.
> 
> aca esta el http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente.php


 
Yo la habia armado pero me daba 35+35 en la salida, cosa que no debería ser asi, use un transformador 15+15 300ma, pero revisando me di cuenta que la pata 1 del Lm7915 es ground cuando en el 7915 mio es in y la ground es la del medio, ya cambie la posición en el pcb y en un rato la armo de nuevo a ver si funciona como se debe, saludos y gracias.


----------



## emiliano73

agsistemas dijo:


> Yo la habia armado pero me daba 35+35 en la salida, cosa que no debería ser asi, use un transformador 15+15 300ma, pero revisando me di cuenta que la pata 1 del Lm7915 es ground cuando en el 7915 mio es in y la ground es la del medio, ya cambie la posición en el pcb y en un rato la armo de nuevo a ver si funciona como se debe, saludos y gracias.





yo arme la misma que la de la videorockola y andubo un espectaculo 

una pregunta en este ampli se puede usar un trafo de 12+12 ?¿?¿'
despues a la salida de la fuente da 15+15 
gracieelaa a todos


----------



## agsistemas

emiliano73 dijo:


> yo arme la misma que la de la videorockola y andubo un espectaculo
> 
> una pregunta en este ampli se puede usar un trafo de 12+12 ?¿?¿'
> despues a la salida de la fuente da 15+15
> gracieelaa a todos


 
que transformador usaste? yo use uno de 15+15 300ma y me da 30+30 de salida con la de videorokola, saludos.


----------



## emiliano73

agsistemas dijo:


> que transformador usaste? yo use uno de 15+15 300ma y me da 30+30 de salida con la de videorokola, saludos.



tambien uno de 30+30... pero me jugue porque siguendo la teoria de la electronica tendria que tener uno de 3v mas de lo que quiero llegar ... pero tiro bien ... mi red de servicio se porta parece... jajaj fijate si tus reguladores LM estan andando bien ... por ahi es eso


----------



## fibonacci

Claro yo uso un trafo de 9+9 2a llega justo a 12v cuando lo rectifico podra se ese el ruido ??


----------



## sebadt79

Yo puse uno de 18+18, 3 vol arriba de los 15 que tira la fuente regulada.


----------



## fibonacci

sebadt79 dijo:


> yo puse uno de 18+18, 3 vol arriba de los 15 que tira la fuente regulada.


con 18+18 de alterna tenes casi 26v de continua tene ojo que no son 3v mas de los reguladores lo que tenesson casi 10v mas no te calientan demasiado ???


----------



## sebadt79

fibonacci dijo:


> con 18+18 de alterna tenes casi 26v de continua tene ojo que no son 3v mas de los reguladores lo que tenesson casi 10v mas no te calientan demasiado ???



Mido la tension a la salida de la fuente y me da +15-15, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## fibonacci

sebadt79 dijo:


> mido la tension a la salida de la fuente y me da +15-15, ni mas ni menos.



exactamente esa es la funcion de los reguladores pero como les entregas en la entrada casi 26v tienen que recortar 10v que se disipan en calor poniendo un transformador de 13+13 es basta ya logras los 18v de continua. Lo que podes hacer es medir antes de que la tension entre al regulador y vas a ver que tendrias que tener aproximadamente 25.5v


----------



## sebadt79

fibonacci dijo:


> exactamente esa es la funcion de los reguladores pero como les entregas en la entrada casi 26v tienen que recortar 10v que se disipan en calor poniendo un transformador de 13+13 es basta ya logras los 18v de continua. Lo que podes hacer es medir antes de que la tension entre al regulador y vas a ver que tendrias que tener aproximadamente 25.5v



Ok. Voy a probar. Tengo uno de 12+12 asi que voy a probar con ese y despues te cuento.


----------



## fibonacci

Okk dale es solo un consejo lo que te doy para no desperdiciar tanta energia en calor y que te duren mas los reguladores


----------



## fibonacci

hola voy a ver si alguien me responde estube fijandome y el ruido empieza cuando muevo el potenciometro de boost, es decir cuando el pote de boost esta a cero se escucha muyyyy bajo pero sin distorcion y cuando esta a maximo se escucha alto pero con mucha distorcion por favor pido ayuda porque gaste unos buenos mangos para hacerlo y tener que abandonar el proyecto ahora me significa perder bastante plata por favor ayudaaaaaa


----------



## awa

Hola amigos... tengo algunas preguntillas... para hacerle algun agregado a este pre...
Selkir hablo un poco mas arriba de una salida balanceada.
Yo encontre otra salida de una caja de inyeccion DI que anda en la vuelta, la SansAmp, tiene algunas diferencias se alimenta con +4.5V simples, y es un operacional doble 072P , a la salida tambien es diferente. No si es mejor, peor o lo mismo, pero me interesaria colocarle una salida balanceada que recomendais?... Donde la tendria que conectar, a la salida del fet antes del desacolple o luego del desacople,?
Gracias....


----------



## ricardodeni

fibonacci dijo:


> hola voy a ver si alguien me responde estube fijandome y el ruido empieza cuando muevo el potenciometro de boost, es decir cuando el pote de boost esta a cero se escucha muyyyy bajo pero sin distorcion y cuando esta a maximo se escucha alto pero con mucha distorcion por favor pido ayuda porque gaste unos buenos mangos para hacerlo y tener que abandonar el proyecto ahora me significa perder bastante plata por favor ayudaaaaaa



hola, subite una foto del pre con todas las conecciones hechas si podes, sale audio o solo ruido? pusiste bien el BF? revisaste valores de resistencias? con el boost al maximo es normal de distorcione, es asi, pero el ruido no tiene que estar, por otro lado yo pondria un trafito que de mas tension de salida por que con 9+9 te quedas algo corto para que los reguladores laburen bien, los electroliticos estan todos con su polaridad correcta?

bueno voy a seguir pensando por donde puede venir el ruido y te comento lo que se me ocurra. pero tranqui que va a salir andando.

saludos.

edit.

viendo las fotos veo que tenes el jack de entrada con el corte para el otro lado, osea que cuando conectas el plug del intrumento te queda a masa y la entrada del pre en el aire. revisa eso.


----------



## fibonacci

ricardodeni dijo:


> hola, subite una foto del pre con todas las conecciones hechas si podes, sale audio o solo ruido? pusiste bien el BF? revisaste valores de resistencias? con el boost al maximo es normal de distorcione, es asi, pero el ruido no tiene que estar, por otro lado yo pondria un trafito que de mas tension de salida por que con 9+9 te quedas algo corto para que los reguladores laburen bien, los electroliticos estan todos con su polaridad correcta?
> 
> bueno voy a seguir pensando por donde puede venir el ruido y te comento lo que se me ocurra. pero tranqui que va a salir andando.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> edit.
> 
> viendo las fotos veo que tenes el jack de entrada con el corte para el otro lado, osea que cuando conectas el plug del intrumento te queda a masa y la entrada del pre en el aire. revisa eso.



antes que nada gracia spor responderme jejej. 
al pre lo alimento con -12 +12.
al pre como no tengo bajo, es para un amigo, lo pruebo con un cel y sale la musica pero con muchoooooooo ruido y un poco distrorcionada
segun el circuito el bf esta al derecho los valores de resistencias y capacitores estan todos bien ( tube que revisarlos porqu no habia ganancia jejeje), de la unica forma que no hay ruido es con el boost completamente en 0, el trafo lo cambie por uno de 12+12 1A y sigue igual, los capacitores de filtro stan todos bien colocados y en total suman unos 2000uf por rama ya que son 2 de mil uf , uno en la fuente y uno en la placa ( reemplace los de 220uf por los de 1000uf). el problema del jack ya esta solucionado le cambie las conexiones


----------



## juanelrifle

hola ricardo, la verdad que sos un groso, esta muy bueno el pcb del pre, te cuento que toco el bajo, y tengo un equipo nativo, pero nunca me gusto el sonido, por eso quiero armar el que vos hiciste, lo que queria saber, es si tenes la lista de componentes de la vercion full, ya que en la serigrafia no aparecen todos, y la verdad tengo duda de que alguno cambien. 

y te queria preguntar la forma de hacer la imprecion del pdf en escala ya que me queda muy chico, y lo tuve que llevar a la medida con el photosh

saludos groso y gracias


----------



## Selkir

Tengo una pregunta "tonta": ¿la pata 11 del 4053 se alimenta con 15V o debería ser con 5V?
Es que 15V me parece un poco elevado.


----------



## juanelrifle

hola ricardo nesecito hacerte una cosulta ulrgente y no puedo mandarte un mensaje pribado. te puedo pasar mi msn ?


----------



## ricardodeni

juanelrifle dijo:


> hola ricardo nesecito hacerte una cosulta ulrgente y no puedo mandarte un mensaje pribado. te puedo pasar mi msn ?



hola, hace la consulta por aca. que pasó?


----------



## juanelrifle

me podrias decir como imprimo en tamaño real el pcb de la vercion full que vos hiciste. por que no lo puedo hacer. trate de agrandarlo y no mo locro la medida justa.
y queria comentarte que tengo el j113 en caso de que quieras alguno.


----------



## ricardodeni

juanelrifle dijo:


> me podrias decir como imprimo en tamaño real el pcb de la vercion full que vos hiciste. por que no lo puedo hacer. trate de agrandarlo y no mo locro la medida justa.
> y queria comentarte que tengo el j113 en caso de que quieras alguno.



bueno te comento que el archivo esta al 75% , yo lo que hice fue imprimir y despues ir a una libreria con un TL072 y empezar a agrandar la impresion hasta que las patas del TL coincidieran con los trazos.
muchas gracias por lo del J113 pero por suerte lo pude conseguir, lo saque de un pedal DOD que me regalaron para desguasar.

saludos y suerte con el pre, cualquier cosa avisa.


----------



## juanelrifle

ok te agradesco la respuesta. ni bien lo termine te comento como me fue. en caso de que quieras uno j113 no tenes mas que avisarme. 
saludos


----------



## victorhoffman

Hola, muy bueno los amplis y la informacion, yo me avia bajado el pdf de videorockolas y tube mi primer error lo imprimi pero queda al reves cuando lo pase a la placa con la plancha, ahora tengo que capturar la imagen invertirla horizontalmente y pasarla al corel para darle el tamaño que va, asiqeu desperdicie una placa


----------



## chafman

Hola a todos.
Consegui casi todos los componentes para armar el preamplificador, pero he tenido algunos problemas para localizar el transistor.
Acá puedo conseguir un MTP3055V que es de potencia (TMOS canal N, VDSS 60V ID 6 A, TO-220AB). ¿Sirve? ¿Sigo buscando?

Gracias!


----------



## ricardodeni

mmmm , no , seguí buscando, es como llevar una carta con un camión, el BF245 es raro que no lo consigas , es un TR comun, hay varios J-fet que pueden servir, el 2N7000 tambien , pero ese es MOSfet.

saludos.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas , queria saber si puedo remplazar el cd4053 por el bu4053 . muchas gracias.


----------



## rafaaaa21

bueno hace unos dias termine de armar el pre. lo probe y se escuchaba extremadamente bajo , asi que arme un seguidor de tension con un operacional tl 081 bueno hasta ahy todo bien , se escucha un poco mas fuerte , tampoco tanto el problema es que el pote de volumen no funciona , en ves de subir el volumen aumenta la distorsion . ademas tampoco funcionan los potenciometros a partir de treble ni el boost , revise todas las soldaduras y esta todo ok. alguna idea? muchas gracias


----------



## athenas22

hola que tal muchachos, muy buen pre pero me surgio una pregunta se lo puede usar para guitarra? que habria que modificar? les agradesco infinitamente su ayuda. un saludo


----------



## djxander

muy bueno el sonido es genial


----------



## edippo

Hola muy buen proyecto gracias a todos ahora solo me queda armar la caja . ya quiero poner a prueba los parlantes, bueno saludos a todos muy buen proyecto


----------



## iorek

hola awaudiste agregarle la salida balanceada que mencionas?..o por lo menso agragarle una salida de linea?..tengo el mismo problema.si alguien tiene una respuesta para esto awa y yo le estaremos mas que agradecidos..


----------



## santi-87

Buenas gente, pude terminar el pre, y despues de mucho tiempo de tenerlo de adorno pude probarlo 















ahhh .. en cuanto a $$$ .. la placa es fotosensible, al p****o porque hice lo de la plancha .. me salio $80, y los componentes $100


----------



## ricardodeni

felicitaciones, muy prolijo, que lo disfrutes.


----------



## tortugon

Hola Ricardo, te mando un saludo desde Córdoba, soy bajista y hace apenas 15 años que empece a fabricarme un ampli para mi bajo!!! jajajaja, al final por fin encuentro un pre que mas que ser como la gente es EXCELENTE!!! ya tengo todos los componentes, estoy renegando mucho con la transferencia de los pcb's, ya probe todo, el papel termosensible de "plaquetodo", el papel ilustracion, filminas y hasta papel normal con impresion a chorro de tinta y fotocopia, con el triste resultado de que no logro transferir el circuito al cobre (lo mas frustrante es que el que mejor se transfirió fue la fotocopia comunacha) si sigo asi me va a costar mas barato comprar un GK original!! jajaja

asi que bueno, no bajo los brazos, muy muy muy buen aporte,este pre lo estoy armando para ponerlo con un power amp "modul technics" de 450wats con dos parlantes peavey de 15", el otro proyecto (el frontman 25b) lo voy a armar con alguna potencia de 50wats para tocar en mi casa.

bueno, de nuevo muchas gracias por el aporte, apenas lo pueda construir prometo subir imagenes, un abrazo desde las sierras!!!


----------



## pompo8

Estimados,


Muchisimas gracias por el proyecto. Luego de unos buenos pesos gastados y haaartas horas trabajando ayer termine la mayor parte del proyecto publicado en www.construyasuvideorockola.com. (ya subiré fotografías).
Pero tengo una consulta, El pre amplificador mete mucho ruido, sobre todo al subir el boost.
Ya corregí el problema del plug mono que mencionó Fibbonaci y tengo todo conectado con cables enmallados. 
Al amplificador le conecté el celular y no hay ruido. Conecté el pre al computador y efectivamente mete mucha estática.
Voy a buscar fotografías de las placas para que puedan ayudarme a ver si se soluciona este ruidito.
Nuevamente GRACIAS POR EL PROYECTO!


----------



## Dano

tortugon dijo:


> Hola Ricardo, te mando un saludo desde Córdoba, soy bajista y hace apenas 15 años que empece a fabricarme un ampli para mi bajo!!! jajajaja, al final por fin encuentro un pre que mas que ser como la gente es EXCELENTE!!! ya tengo todos los componentes, estoy renegando mucho con la transferencia de los pcb's, ya probe todo, el papel termosensible de "plaquetodo", el papel ilustracion, filminas y hasta papel normal con impresion a chorro de tinta y fotocopia, con el triste resultado de que no logro transferir el circuito al cobre (lo mas frustrante es que el que mejor se transfirió fue la fotocopia comunacha) si sigo asi me va a costar mas barato comprar un GK original!! jajaja
> 
> asi que bueno, no bajo los brazos, muy muy muy buen aporte,este pre lo estoy armando para ponerlo con un power amp "modul technics" de 450wats con dos parlantes peavey de 15", el otro proyecto (el frontman 25b) lo voy a armar con alguna potencia de 50wats para tocar en mi casa.
> 
> bueno, de nuevo muchas gracias por el aporte, apenas lo pueda construir prometo subir imagenes, un abrazo desde las sierras!!!



Yo agarro una hoja A4 de las comunes lo fotocopio con una fotocopiadora (valga la redundancia) a toner (de las grandes) le pongo lo mas oscuro posible y listo 
Despues plancho y transfiere de lo lindo.


----------



## pompo8

tortugon dijo:


> Hola Ricardo, te mando un saludo desde Córdoba, soy bajista y hace apenas 15 años que empece a fabricarme un ampli para mi bajo!!! jajajaja, al final por fin encuentro un pre que mas que ser como la gente es EXCELENTE!!! ya tengo todos los componentes, estoy renegando mucho con la transferencia de los pcb's, ya probe todo, el papel termosensible de "plaquetodo", el papel ilustracion, filminas y hasta papel normal con impresion a chorro de tinta y fotocopia, con el triste resultado de que no logro transferir el circuito al cobre (lo mas frustrante es que el que mejor se transfirió fue la fotocopia comunacha) si sigo asi me va a costar mas barato comprar un GK original!! jajaja
> 
> asi que bueno, no bajo los brazos, muy muy muy buen aporte,este pre lo estoy armando para ponerlo con un power amp "modul technics" de 450wats con dos parlantes peavey de 15", el otro proyecto (el frontman 25b) lo voy a armar con alguna potencia de 50wats para tocar en mi casa.
> 
> Bueno, de nuevo muchas gracias por el aporte, apenas lo pueda construir prometo subir imagenes, un abrazo desde las sierras!!!



Hola.

Si buscas en google hay muchos tutoriales de la técnica del planchado y muchos consejos que varían sobre qué papel o técnica usar.
Lo bueno es que si al probar no te queda bien el planchado puedes limpiar la placa e intentar con otro método. Solamente debes atacar la placa una vez que estés seguro que las pistas están bien definidas y marcadas. 

Yo partí con las fotocopias en papel normal y me resultaba bien pero no perfecto.
Lo que me dió un resultado estupendo y sin ningún inconveniente fué comprar papel couché de 100 o 120 gr. e imprimirlo en impresora laser en alta calidad (Gracias al aporte de mi amigo Javier Carrié que me facilitó su impresora).
Luego a planchar y al agua tibia. El papel se desprende solo y sin los problemas de tener que frotar paper y que queden pistas malas.
Cuando se seca repaso las pistas con un lápiz pentel amarillo y con un cuchillo (corta cartón o cutter) limpio los espacios entre pistas que pueden haber quedado con restos de papel y luego al químico.

Bueno espero que te resulte y personalmente te puedo decir que el proyecto es muy entretenido de realizar.

Saludos.


----------



## tortugon

muchas gracias por los consejos!! ahora estoy esperando a que en una grafica cerca de mi casa traigan un papel transfer que usan para tela (mismo sistema, impresora laser..etc) pero ellos tienen una plancha super fuerte, que en 17 segundos hace la transferencia, voy a probar con un circuito chiquito a ver si resulta, y da resultado ahi voy a transferir el pcb grande

de nuevo, muchas gracias por los consejos


----------



## tortugon

Bueno, despues de los reiterados fracasos con la tecnica del planchado, me vengo a encontrar con un amigo que hace mucho que no veia, y que para mi grata sorpresa se fabrico un router CNC para hacer modelos de fundicion, el tema es que se puede hacer perfectamente un pcb en la maquinola esta de mi amigo, si alguien tuviera el diseño del pcb en algun programa (PCB Wizard, Eagle, etc) que me lo pueda pasar para exportarlo en codigo G, le estaria muy agradecido (lo estoy haciendo yo a mano, pero tengo miedo de comerme o equivocarme con alguna pista) desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## Luqqas

fedoalcon dijo:


> Hola, lamento molestar pero haciendo el PCB encontre una duda que no pude resolver, en el ultimo PCB que posteó ricardodeni (el que tiene el switch incorporado) hay una pista que pasa extremadamente cerca de un pad y no se si es un error y la pista va conectada al pad o si van separados y pasa muy cerca y cuando lo imprimo me quedan unidos ya que mi impresora no tiene tanta precisión.
> 
> Adjunto una imagen donde esta resaltado con un circulo el lugar del problema.
> 
> PD: le digo "pad" al redondelito de cobre en la placa donde van soldadas las resistencias, capacitores, etc.



Ver el archivo adjunto 13172

No queda claro si el pad va soldado a esa resistencia (12K) o no. Porque de no ir soldada como dicen Ricardo y Machimbre, el pin de esa resistencia queda sin conexion, queda una punta al "aire". En el proyecto de "construyasu..." esa resistencia va soldada a la de 47K. Pero como confio en el criterio de Ricardo y Machimbre, constructores...no me cierra...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luqqas dijo:


> No queda claro si el pad va soldado a esa resistencia (12K) o no. Porque de no ir soldada como dicen Ricardo y Machimbre, el pin de esa resistencia queda sin conexion, queda una punta al "aire". En el proyecto de "construyasu..." esa resistencia va soldada a la de 47K. Pero como confio en el criterio de Ricardo y Machimbre, constructores...no me cierra...


Hacés bien en confiar en ellos, por que la resistencia de 12K *SI VA UNIDA* a la de 47K...no ves que ambos pads están "pegados"?


----------



## Luqqas

ezavalla dijo:


> Hacés bien en confiar en ellos, por que la resistencia de 12K *SI VA UNIDA* a la de 47K...no ves que ambos pads están "pegados"?



Ok. Buenisimo, pero es confuso. El autor del proyecto (Ricardo) y un forero que lo construyó  dicen que "no" va pegada... sin embargo, la logica indica que si.


----------



## Chago

Saludos amigos, 

Soy nuevo en el foro, y estoy armando el pre amplificador, me salto una duda con respecto a la fuente regulada. Segun las especificaciones en la pagina de "www.construyasuvideorockola.com", muestra una fuente regulada dual de +12 y -12v que se puede usar para el proyecto, pero en las especificaciones del pre-ampli dice que necesita +15 y -15v para alimentarlo... Entonces mi duda es..¿esos 3v de diferencia que faltan no causaran ningun mal funcionamiento del pre-ampli?
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano

Chago dijo:


> Saludos amigos,
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, y estoy armando el pre amplificador, me salto una duda con respecto a la fuente regulada. Segun las especificaciones en la pagina de "www.construyasuvideorockola.com", muestra una fuente regulada dual de +12 y -12v que se puede usar para el proyecto, pero en las especificaciones del pre-ampli dice que necesita +15 y -15v para alimentarlo... Entonces mi duda es..¿esos 3v de diferencia que faltan no causaran ningun mal funcionamiento del pre-ampli?
> De antemano muchas gracias.




No (completando15caracteres).


----------



## josej44

Saludos a todos.
Arme el pre Gillian y este no me suena, no da ningun sonido, me pregunto

Saludos a todos.
Arme el pre Gillian y este no me suena, no da ningun sonido, me pregunto que sera.  alguien me podria ayudar por gavor.  Adjunto fotos.


----------



## Cacho

josej44 dijo:


> ...no me suena, no da ningun sonido, me pregunto que sera....


Lo más probable es queno estés alimentándolo correctamente, o que tengas algún componente mal ubicado o mal soldado. Si no, puede estar quemado algo o puede que el PCB esté mal diseñado. Usaste el de Construyasuvideorockola y no el que se publicó y probó acá. Como en esa página confío, del uno al 10, un 2...

Sin más datos no me arriesgaría a opinar más.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

ese  modelo  es el que tiene la llave de mute ???


----------



## josej44

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese  modelo  es el que tiene la llave de mute ???



Hola, no tiene mute.


----------



## chacarock

igual, en teoria es la misma placa, solo que con un reestailing en las pistas, pruba lo que dise cacho, 

saludos


----------



## josej44

chacarock dijo:


> igual, en teoria es la misma placa, solo que con un reestailing en las pistas, pruba lo que dise cacho,
> 
> saludos



Que pena mi ignorancia, como se cual es el muting?


----------



## el-rey-julien

es otra placa que tiene dos transistores y un par de diodos que  cuando enciendes el equipo,mutea  por unos segundos la entrada   ,bueno esa etapa suele fallar dejando sin sonido al ampli ,la placa en cuestion  es otra que también posteo el amigo ricardo,esa  placa tambien tiene una llabe doble  inversora en la entrada que pone a chasis la señal ,funcionando como un mute manual   o sea tiene dos mute ,el automatico  y otra  manual

este es la placa en cuestion de cual estava describiendo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/


----------



## josej44

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es otra placa que tiene dos transistores y un par de diodos que  cuando enciendes el equipo,mutea  por unos segundos la entrada   ,bueno esa etapa suele fallar dejando sin sonido al ampli ,la placa en cuestion  es otra que también posteo el amigo ricardo,esa  placa tambien tiene una llabe doble  inversora en la entrada que pone a chasis la señal ,funcionando como un mute manual   o sea tiene dos mute ,el automatico  y otra  manual
> 
> este es la placa en cuestion de cual estava describiendo
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/



Gracias por responder.
el pre en cuestión es el Gillian para bajo que Ricardodeni posteo.


----------



## ernestogn

josej44 dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Arme el pre Gillian y este no me suena, no da ningun sonido, me pregunto
> 
> Saludos a todos.
> Arme el pre Gillian y este no me suena, no da ningun sonido, me pregunto que sera.  alguien me podria ayudar por gavor.  Adjunto fotos.



le conectaste un amplificador a la salida del previo? 
a mas de uno se le escapa esa perdiz!!


----------



## josej44

ernestogn dijo:


> le conectaste un amplificador a la salida del previo?
> a mas de uno se le escapa esa perdiz!!



Claro, tambien arme el pre fender frontman y esta funcionando muy bien.  Tengo dudas con los TL042, los cambiare a ver que pasa.  Gracias por responder.


----------



## Lord Chango

Un problema puede ser la conexion de las fichas send y return, a mi no me funcionaba porque no estaban puenteadas.

Saludos!


----------



## josej44

Lord Chango dijo:


> Un problema puede ser la conexion de las fichas send y return, a mi no me funcionaba porque no estaban puenteadas.
> 
> Saludos!



Saludos.  Que pena mi ignorancia, pero no te entiendo bien. Me podrías mostrar en el circuito cuales son.

Gracias


----------



## Lord Chango

josej44 dijo:


> Saludos.  Que pena mi ignorancia, pero no te entiendo bien. Me podrías mostrar en el circuito cuales son.
> 
> Gracias



Hola Jose, perdon por no ser mas explicito. Fijate en el esquema (o en el archivo que se llama pcb valores.pdf) que hay unas conexiones que se llaman *send* y *return*. Estas van conectadas a fichas tipo jack de manera que cuando no hay ningún cable conectado quedan puenteadas. Estas conexiones (send/return) se utilizan para loops de efectos. Puentea estas conexiones poniendo un jumper entre send y return y proba asi.

Saludos!


----------



## josej44

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola Jose, perdon por no ser mas explicito. Fijate en el esquema (o en el archivo que se llama pcb valores.pdf) que hay unas conexiones que se llaman *send* y *return*. Estas van conectadas a fichas tipo jack de manera que cuando no hay ningún cable conectado quedan puenteadas. Estas conexiones (send/return) se utilizan para loops de efectos. Puentea estas conexiones poniendo un jumper entre send y return y proba asi.
> 
> Saludos!



OK gracias lo hare y te digo como me fue


----------



## josej44

Listo, ese era el problema.  Le puse el jumper y todo muy bien, suena perfecto y eso que lo ensaye en un equipo de sonido SONY GENEZI.  Me imagino que un amplificador solo para el quedara perfecto, lo único es que los interruptores que le puse están molestando, deben ser muy ordinarios los cambiare por otros mas finos.  

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Luqqas

Hola, de nuevo. 

Construi el Pre solo, la version B de Ricardo Deni con el 4053 para la opcion de pedal de boost (sin la etapa de potencia) y no logro hacer que funcione correctamente.
Para probarlo use una viola al PRE y al PRE lo conecte al RETURN de un equipo de viola y asi poder chequear mas o menos si funcionaba. Pero tengo los siguientes problemas.

-Se escucha muy bajo y cuando giro el pote de MASTER se escucha un ruido a pote roto o sucio. Pero ya cambie el pote por otro y hace el mismo ruido y no aumenta el volumen.

-Casi todos los controles funcionan, a excepcion de algunos que no se nota diferencia, pero asumo que tratandose de una viola, ciertas frecuencias no van a ser barridas.

-Se escucha un zumbido bastante molesto, mezcla de ruido a masa y a viento.

¿Tengo que usar una caja directa?
¿O tengo que probarlo en algun equipo de bajo directamente con un bajo?

Es que todavia no puedo hacer la etapa potencia, ni tengo los parlantes para hacer la caja tampoco

Eso es todo,
Saludos

Ah! Un dato curioso. Para el SEND y RETURN del PRE, que deben ir puenteados en caso de no usar los Jacks...uso un jumper. Cuando pongo y saco el jumper no se nota diferencia alguna, se escucha el mismo ruido bajito de la viola.... como si estuviera demas el LOOP. Me deja perplejo. Revise pistas y soldaduras y todo y esta todo en orden.


----------



## josej44

Yo tengo problemas de ruido y cuando lo conecte la primera vez sonaba muy bajo, revizando encontre que eran los suiches, los acciono varias veces y mejora los ruidos y sono bien.  No se si sera tu problema pero revisa


----------



## Luqqas

Por fin!!!!

Problema resuelto muchachos. 

El principal error que encontre fue que en vez de soldar la resistencia de 33K que va al Source del FET habia puesto un jumper. 

Despues lo que hice fue ponerle todos TL072 nuevos.

Funcionaba, con volumen bastante bajo. Y cuando tocaba las cuerdas hacia una especie de ruido a masa, pero mezclado con un ruido de como si estuvieramos apretujando una bolsa de plastico.

Y aqui lo curioso, el potenciometro de "Boost" funcionaba al reves.

Entonces, saque el 4053 que tenia y puse uno nuevo.

Solucion definitiva. Funciona excelente, como esperaba, clarisima la calidad del sonido.
Use todas resistencias de metal film, capacitores MKT y en los valores mas chicos, use multicapa.
Y el FET es un BF245.

La funcion de "Boost" es excelente. Buenisima la modificacion de Ricardo.

Muchas gracias por este excelente projecto,
Saludos,
Lucas.


----------



## tiolucasxd

tengo una duda: porque cuando le saco el ultimo tl082 al pre el tercero del lado derecho suena mas fuerte?? esta configurado para funcionar como limitador ? 

PD: como balanceo una salida XlR tengo que poner una resistencia para balancearla o desbalanceada ??


----------



## tiolucasxd

Gracias Ricardodeni por el proyecto aqui un bajista fretless te da las gracias por el preamplificador

Atte

Daniel


----------



## plarenas

super es lo q*UE* estaba buscando estoy buscando los componentes para comenzar a armarlo.


----------



## kensai

tengo una duda , en la salida del preamplificador que ficha le puedo conectar? porque tengo una potencia aparte... muy buen proyecto


----------



## tortugon

kensai dijo:


> tengo una duda , en la salida del preamplificador que ficha le puedo conectar? porque tengo una potencia aparte... muy buen proyecto



ponele cualquier ficha, total es audio de baja señal, un RCA te andaria de pelos


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas hace un tiempo ya arme este PRE y me decidi a armar un cabesal de bajo intente asociar este pre con un ampli rca de 130 watts bastante conocido el problema es que me baja muchisimo el rendimiento de la etapa de potencia casi ni se escucha. trate de bajar el valor de la R de 33k y nada solo me metia muchisimo ruido. arme el adaptador de impedancias y lo mismo. la impedancia de entrada de este ampli es de 20k alguna idea de que puede andar pasando?


----------



## sipos93

Hola, quieria preguntarte como hiciste las pistas de la placa? Lo hiciste con ácidos? o como? Es que estuve buscando empresas en internet dedicadas a la impresion de placas pcb, a las cuales les envias el archivo del diseño, y ellos hacen la placa y te la mandan, pero es un poco caro. 
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## plarenas

bueno yo las hago con el metodo de la plancha, o sea:
1. imprimo el dibujo en una impresora laser.
2. la recorto y la pongo humeda encima de la placa limpia.
3. le paso una plancha con vapor unos 5 minutos.
4. la sumergo en agua y saco el papel con una cepillo de dientes en deshuso.
5. repaso con lapiz indeleble
6. sumergo en acido para placas.

y listo.


----------



## sipos93

y salen tan perfectas??  yo lo intenté y no me salieron como las tuyas  será porque soy principiante todavia


----------



## plarenas

el detalle es usar un buen lapiz indeleble y poner el acido a plena luz del sol


----------



## BIGROCKER57

Hola a todos, hace varios meses que sigo este foro, me decidi y terminé construyendo el preamplificador (la segunde versión con el booster).  Hasta ahora lo probé con un equipo de audio y una fuente de +-12v y funciona diez puntos.
Ahora estoy con la parte de potencia del GK 400 y tengo una duda con respecto al disipador: estuve averiguando y no puedo conseguir un disipador que pueda ir sobre la plaqueta con el mismo formato, asi que no sé si fabricar uno con un perfil de aluminio o montar los cuatro TO-3 en un disipador aparte. Si tienen alguna recomendacion, bienvenida!
Va una foto del pre...


----------



## sipos93

en el esquema pdf, el valor de  los condesadores solo esta en un numero, en que escala estan? picofaradios?


----------



## BIGROCKER57

Estan en picofaradios, los dos primeros números son el valor y el tercero laq cantidad de ceros.


----------



## ldzeppelin

Hola primeramente, soy nuevo en el foro y me interesó el amp para bajo, pero tengo unas dudas y quisiera que ayuden.

1.-Que Voltaje necesita? 15v o 12v?
2.-Habia visto que puedo hacerla con esto http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/fuentesimetrica.pdf pero me dice que tiene 15v de salida
3.-El disipador de calor de dónde lo consigo?
espero respuestas que me ayuden Gracias!*
*


----------



## josej44

Yo arme ese pre y lo alimento con esa fuente simetrica, es de +15, -15


----------



## ldzeppelin

josej44 dijo:


> Yo arme ese pre y lo alimento con esa fuente simetrica, es de +15, -15



Ohh! genial gracias!, ahora última pregunta.
Qué Amplificador me puedo armar para ese pre-amp? que sea igual para bajo... espero su ayuda


----------



## josej44

Yo arme este y me funciona muy bien :
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mono.php


----------



## ldzeppelin

josej44 dijo:


> Yo arme este y me funciona muy bien :
> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mono.php


Muy buien!, pero tengo una duda  donde viene 

1 Transformador de 28 voltios AC a 4 amperios, para la versión con
doblador de tensión. 

-tiene que ser un transformador 28vX28v a 4 amp? 
-Necesito armarme la fuente asimètrica? y que diferencia tiene si la uso o no..

es todo

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## josej44

Necesitas la fuente simetrica para el pre, y el amplificador funciona con un transformador de +28v, -28v con tab central, si te fijas bien hay dos versiones del impreso, una para el transformador con tab central y la otra para un transformador sin tab central o sea 28v; para este transformador se utiliza el doblador de tensión.


----------



## ldzeppelin

josej44 dijo:


> Necesitas la fuente simetrica para el pre, y el amplificador funciona con un transformador de +28v, -28v con tab central, si te fijas bien hay dos versiones del impreso, una para el transformador con tab central y la otra para un transformador sin tab central o sea 28v; para este transformador se utiliza el doblador de tensión.



Ok! Ya tengo todos los materiales, excepto los 2 transformadores y la placa fenolica de 10X32.5 aqui no las encuentro, sabes de algo me me ayude a reemplzarlo? Haciendo otra placa nosé...?? :/


----------



## josej44

Perdona pero no entiendo, la placa fenolica es ?
Si puedes manda a bobinar el trafo con dos secundarios uno de 28-28 y el otro 15-15 para que ahorres espacio


----------



## plarenas

ldzeppelin dijo:


> *Muy buien!, pero tengo una duda  donde viene
> 
> 1 Transformador de 28 voltios AC a 4 amperios, para la versión con
> doblador de tensión.
> 
> -tiene que ser un transformador 28vX28v a 4 amp?
> -Necesito armarme la fuente asimètrica? y que diferencia tiene si la uso o no..
> 
> es todo
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!
> *



yo le puse este amplificador lo tengo funcionando y anda perfecto


----------



## plarenas

cartman86 dijo:


> Reviviendo este tema, aun no he terminado el mio por que no me an  llegado los j113. Mientras eso pasa me puse a revisar el circuito y me llega una duda, Puedo ponerle al send y return las salidas de jack de 1/4 o se tiene que poner el puente como lo pone ricardodeni.
> 
> Otra duda en el boost switch que recominda Machimbre, el coloca en el diagrama una resistencia de 2.2k para el led, y en la serigrafia de ricardodeni pone uno de 10k ( esto no tiene problema).
> 
> Otra pregunta el jack estañado (o soldado) de la placa tiene que ser stereo o puede ser uno monofonico ( pues en la foto ponen uno stereo.
> 
> Otra pregunta donde ponen el nombre de gain para el preamplificador en la pcb, en el circuito dice volumen, digo por si algo.
> 
> Al final solo decidi hacer el preamp por que no encontre partes para hacer la potencia del GK300RB. lo dejare solo preamp y le conectare la potencia del equipo de sonido.
> 
> Una pregunta final me consegui este transformador para la fuente que me recomendo Machimbre: http://www.suconel.com/t_suconel/información_producto.asp?cod_product=17894 pero de 1A.
> 
> Me dijo el que me lo vendio: TENEMOS UN TR509-2 QUE TE ENTREGA A LA SALIDA 6-0-6 Y 9-0-9 VOLTIOS A 1 AMPERIO, SI TOMAS LOS 2 DE 9 TIENES 18V 500mA Y SI TOMAS UNO DE 9 Y UNO DE 6 TENDRIAS 15V A 500mA.
> Mi pregunta es si me sirve para la fuente.
> 
> Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.



No te va a servir,  lo optimo serian unos 14-0-14 para que al rectificarlos te de 15-0-15, recuerda que el regulador 7815 y/o 7915 necesitan 2 voltios para regular o sea tienes que meterles 17 voltios rectificados para que funcionen bien y el voltaje regula para este tipo de fuentes se calcula asi:

(VAC * 1.4142) - 0.7= Vdc out


----------



## kensai

termine de armar el pre y tube algunos problemas... me gustaria resolverlos cuanto antes!
arme la segunda version , con el 4053 y el pedal de footswitch
lo probe con un equipo peavey que tiene una entrada especial que dice PREAMP IN

-sin el footswitch casi ni se escucha , es decir , si conecto el bajo directo al equipo sin el pre suena fuerte , si le pongo el pre no se escucha casi nada y cuando activo el boost suena al mismo volumen que el directo

-el sonido que salia del pre al parlante era raro... como si estubiese mandando mucha señal y saturara (con el boost encendido ya que si no lo esta ni se escucha)

- el hi boost no me anda pero creo que ese debe ser un error mio 

- el master y el volumen cumplen casi la misma funcion

-no tengo idea de donde puede ser el problema , pueden ser esos capacitores polarizados que puse en donde al final no lo eran(un 224 y un 104 que aparecian como electroliticos)? puede ser que la fuente no este simetrica ? me daba 14.8 - 0 - 15.02

me gustaria que me ayuden a sulucionar este tema de volumen y calidad de sonido

PD: lo quiero optimizar asi que : cuales son las mejores marcas de capacitores , convienen de poliester etc etc... las resistencias no varian en calidades? los inegrados y el transistor bf245 ... se puede mejorar eso 

MUCHAS GRACIAS a aquellos que me ayuden ya que me siento algo decepcionado y no quiero derrochar los 150 pesos que gaste... gracias


----------



## plarenas

Yo tambien arme el preamplificador pero la primera version y el problema que tuve fue que me daba muy poca ganancia se escuchaba mas fuerte con el bajo conectado directo que pasando por el preamplificador, bueno asi que comence a probarlo con un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio, bueno resumiendo encontre cual era el problema en mi caso que te podria servir.
habia puesto un condensador que era de 47 nf por uno de 0.47 uf, este condensador regula la ganancia del 3er operacional por lo que bajaba mucho y casi no daba salida, espero que te sirva.
A todo esto todabia no lo conecto al amplificador pero segun las pruebas que hice con el osiloscopio andaba muy bien.


----------



## emurriper

Hola a todos, ojalá no sea offtopic, ahí les dejo el pcb del amplificador de este mismo previo, es un pdf con el diagrama electrico, el arte del lado de los componentes y porsupuesto el PCB

P.D los transistores orijinales no los conseguí pero utilicé los MJL21193 y MJL21194  de motorola, el diseño del pcb está con estos, las resistencias de 5 vatios son de 0,68 Ω y estan en paralelo para obtener los 0,33Ω x 10W que requería el circuito, Direct Out esta marcada como DO

oops olvide el pdf


*[FogoNota: La PCB que se menciona en el comentario contenía errores por lo que fue eliminada]*


----------



## kensai

plarenas dijo:


> Yo tambien arme el preamplificador pero la primera version y el problema que tuve fue que me daba muy poca ganancia se escuchaba mas fuerte con el bajo conectado directo que pasando por el preamplificador, bueno asi que comence a probarlo con un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio, bueno resumiendo encontre cual era el problema en mi caso que te podria servir.
> habia puesto un condensador que era de 47 nf por uno de 0.47 uf, este condensador regula la ganancia del 3er operacional por lo que bajaba mucho y casi no daba salida, espero que te sirva.
> A todo esto todabia no lo conecto al amplificador pero segun las pruebas que hice con el osiloscopio andaba muy bien.



ese es el condensador que en el esquema aparece como 47? yo lo inerprete como uno de 47 pF porque como el tercer digito multiplicaba y todo eso estaba en pico, 2 digitos seria sin un multiplicador osea... 47 pF.... me equivoque?


----------



## plarenas

kensai dijo:


> ese es el condensador que en el esquema aparece como 47? yo lo inerprete como uno de 47 pF porque como el tercer digito multiplicaba y todo eso estaba en pico, 2 digitos seria sin un multiplicador osea... 47 pF.... me equivoque?



esta bien, yo la verdad no lo revise y el vendedor me dio uno de 0.47 uf  o sea estaba marcado como 474, no me fije bien y lo puse, esto me provocaba falta de ganancia, pero segun veo no es tu problema.



emurriper dijo:


> Hola a todos, ojalá no sea offtopic, ahí les dejo el pcb del amplificador de este mismo previo, es un pdf con el diagrama electrico, el arte del lado de los componentes y porsupuesto el PCB
> 
> P.D los transistores orijinales no los conseguí pero utilicé los MJL21193 y MJL21194  de motorola, el diseño del pcb está con estos, las resistencias de 5 vatios son de 0,68 Ω y estan en paralelo para obtener los 0,33Ω x 10W que requería el circuito, Direct Out esta marcada como DO
> 
> oops olvide el pdf




gracias se ve bien, ¿tu lo probaste? ¿que tal suena?


----------



## emurriper

plarenas dijo:


> gracias se ve bien, ¿tu lo probaste? ¿que tal suena?



Si lo probé y funciona ok pero me gustaria ponerle mas transistores. le voy a poner 8 y subo el pcb, asi como está funciona

Una pregunta, de cuantos amperios seria el trafo, para los 8 transistores?


----------



## Cacho

emurriper dijo:


> Una pregunta, *de cuantos amperios seria el trafo, para los 8 transistores?*


Y... estimo que con que sea de 7 resistencias o 23 capacitores alcanza para lograr 200 o 250 inductancias.

Si te suena descabellada la respuesta es porque lo es. Los transistores no son unidades de ninguna magnitud, es más: Nada se mide en transistores.
Por favor, aclará lo que estás preguntando o calculá vos la corriente que tendrás usando la fórmula de potencia (P=V*I) o la Ley de Ohm (V=I*R).

Saludos


----------



## emurriper

Ok, pero sin regaños, ya sé que los transistores no son ninguna unidad de medida, lo que quiero decir es que le voy a aumentar la potencia al doble, y me gustaría saber que potencia necesitaría en el trafo para lograr este fin. Es que aveces uno se expresa mal....lo tendré muy en cuenta a la proxima


----------



## Cacho

Aaaaaaaaaaahora nos entendemos.



emurriper dijo:


> ...lo que quiero decir es que *le voy a aumentar la potencia al doble*, y me gustaría saber que potencia necesitaría en el trafo para lograr este fin.


Entonces la potencia del trafo deberá ser el doble. Tan simple como eso .

Saludos


----------



## Luqqas

Cacho dijo:


> Aaaaaaaaaaahora nos entendemos.
> 
> 
> Entonces la potencia del trafo deberá ser el doble. Tan simple como eso .
> 
> Saludos



Cacho, si me podes ayudar. Estoy armando la etapa de potencia y me hice hacer a pedido un trafo. La cosa es que el tipo vio el circuito, hizo los calculos y me dijo que te conviene de 54+54 para que te de los +-70 aproximadamente porque vas a tener perdidas, etc,etc. Yo creia que con 42.5+42.5 iba a andar la cosa para llegar a los +-60 que tiene el esquema una vez rectificada. Pero me deje guiar. Es un tipo que tiene años en esto. 

En fin, me dio el trafo y lo chequeo en alterna y me da 54V en cada mitad. Todo bien. Entonces se me ocurre que si me va a dar +-70V rectificados me va a hacer pelota los electroliticos que son de 63V acorde al esquema. Entonces agarro y pruebo con un puente rectificador de 6A para ver cuanto me daba en continua y aca la sorpresa: me da +-48.9V. Pense, esta jodido el puente rectificador y pruebo con otro, esta vez de 8A y me da los mismo: +-48.9V. Estoy confundido ¿no tendria que darme mas de 54V en continua? 

¿Hice bien o tendria que ponerme los electroliticos y ahi probar cuanto mide en continua?

Gracias Cacho si me podes ayudar.


----------



## plarenas

Luqqas dijo:


> Cacho, si me podes ayudar. Estoy armando la etapa de potencia y me hice hacer a pedido un trafo. La cosa es que el tipo vio el circuito, hizo los calculos y me dijo que te conviene de 54+54 para que te de los +-70 aproximadamente porque vas a tener perdidas, etc,etc. Yo creia que con 42.5+42.5 iba a andar la cosa para llegar a los +-60 que tiene el esquema una vez rectificada. Pero me deje guiar. Es un tipo que tiene años en esto.
> 
> En fin, me dio el trafo y lo chequeo en alterna y me da 54V en cada mitad. Todo bien. Entonces se me ocurre que si me va a dar +-70V rectificados me va a hacer pelota los electroliticos que son de 63V acorde al esquema. Entonces agarro y pruebo con un puente rectificador de 6A para ver cuanto me daba en continua y aca la sorpresa: me da +-48.9V. Pense, esta jodido el puente rectificador y pruebo con otro, esta vez de 8A y me da los mismo: +-48.9V. Estoy confundido ¿no tendria que darme mas de 54V en continua?
> 
> ¿Hice bien o tendria que ponerme los electroliticos y ahi probar cuanto mide en continua?
> 
> Gracias Cacho si me podes ayudar.



Lo que ocurre es que como no has puesto los condensadores electroliticos te esta entregando el voltaje RMS, cuando coloques los Condensadores electroliticos te va a subir al voltaje pico, cuando quieras saber que voltaje te va a dar un transformador en continua tienes que aplicar la siguiente formula voltaje continua=(Voltaje AC * 1.4142)-1


----------



## Luqqas

plarenas dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que como no has puesto los condensadores electroliticos te esta entregando el voltaje RMS, cuando coloques los Condensadores electroliticos te va a subir al voltaje pico, cuando quieras saber que voltaje te va a dar un transformador en continua tienes que aplicar la siguiente formula voltaje continua=(Voltaje AC * 1.4142)-1



Plarenas: es cierto. Acabo de probar con los electroliticos y me da 72.5V. Lo probe con unos electroliticos de 470 uF/63V, que son los que el esquema señala. Lo hice bien rapido para evitar que exploten. Por lo que veo ahora voy a tener que colocarles unos electroliticos de 100V.

Espero que no afecte demasiado el funcionamiento.


----------



## plarenas

Luqqas dijo:


> Plarenas: es cierto. Acabo de probar con los electroliticos y me da 72.5V. Lo probe con unos electroliticos de 470 uF/63V, que son los que el esquema señala. Lo hice bien rapido para evitar que exploten. Por lo que veo ahora voy a tener que colocarles unos electroliticos de 100V.
> 
> Espero que no afecte demasiado el funcionamiento.



   Luqqas: si quieres que los electroliticos te duren por un largo tiempo tienes que considerarlos al doble del voltaje pico en tu caso 140V, mientras mas cerca del voltaje pico menos tiempo de van a durar, ahora la capacidad de los electroliticos depende de la corriente maxima que te van a consumir de la fuente una formula sencilla para calcular esto es:
 C =   Imax T  
          Vmax-Vmin

en tu caso si tu fuente va a ser de 4A tendrias que usar filtros de 8000uf, como el valor es muy alto puedes poner uno de 6800uf, sacrificando un poco de rizado, a medida que subes la corriente tambien sube el valor de los electroliticos.
Otra cosa el puente rectificador considera uno del doble de la Imax esto es por el consumo que te generan los electroliticos en la partida.


----------



## Cacho

Ahí no estamos de acuerdo, Plarenas.

Con que cubran la tensión de continua (Vac*1,41) y un, digamos, 10-20% más, ya está. Ese sobredimensionamiento sirve para que ante un pico en la tensión de entrada no vuelen los condensadores.
Irse tan arriba en la tensión de los capacitores sólo te hace que sean muchísimo más caros y no vas a tener ningún beneficio extra, sólo que no volarán si el pico de tensión es de más del doble que la alimentación normal. Eso es raro...

Con usar condensadores de 80-85V (los primeros son conocidos, los segundos son raros) ya vas cubierto para las tensiones que estás mencionando (73V), en todo caso, hasta unos 100V son aceptables. Más que eso es tirar la plata.


Saludos


----------



## plarenas

Cacho dijo:


> Ahí no estamos de acuerdo, Plarenas.
> 
> Con que cubran la tensión de continua (Vac*1,41) y un, digamos, 10-20% más, ya está. Ese sobredimensionamiento sirve para que ante un pico en la tensión de entrada no vuelen los condensadores.
> Irse tan arriba en la tensión de los capacitores sólo te hace que sean muchísimo más caros y no vas a tener ningún beneficio extra, sólo que no volarán si el pico de tensión es de más del doble que la alimentación normal. Eso es raro...
> 
> Con usar condensadores de 80-85V (los primeros son conocidos, los segundos son raros) ya vas cubierto para las tensiones que estás mencionando (73V), en todo caso, hasta unos 100V son aceptables. Más que eso es tirar la plata.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Cacho, si quieres usar uno con un 20% mas, para no gastar mas de lo necesario, de todas formas te recomendaria usar un varistor en la entrada del transformardor.


----------



## emurriper

luqqas cuentanos, como te fué al fin con tu trafo?


----------



## Luqqas

emurriper dijo:


> luqqas cuentanos, como te fué al fin con tu trafo?



Ah! Me olvide de postear. Perdon, je!

Lo que hice al final fue lo siguiente: consegui unos electrloliticos de 100V (no habia de 80V). Pero charlando con otras personas me dijeron que era mejor tratar de hacer funcionar la potencia con los +-60V para la que fue diseñada. Si le aplicaba esos 12V de mas que tenia en el trafo (72.5V) iba a exigirlo mucho y a calentar mas de la cuenta lo que de por si ya calienta la potencia.

En fin, use este circuito para rebajar los 72.5V a 60V:



Eso si, los Zener calientan mucho. 

Probe primero la potencia con una fuente regulada que llegaba hasta +-30V. Funcionaba bien, ningun corto ni nada,

Pero no me animo a mandarle los +-60V.

Hasta ahi llegue.


----------



## emurriper

Yo pienso que es mejor quitarle unas espiras al secundario del trafo y asi te complicas menos. Así lo haría yo.


----------



## lozada1913

Saludos.Disculpen mi ignorancia pero quisiera saber de cuanta potencia efectiva es el preamplificador y que corneta y de cuanta impedancia se le debe conectar para aprovecharlo al maximo.Gracias


----------



## Lord Chango

lozada1913 dijo:


> Saludos.Disculpen mi ignorancia pero quisiera saber de cuanta potencia efectiva es el preamplificador y que corneta y de cuanta impedancia se le debe conectar para aprovecharlo al maximo.Gracias



Bienvenido al foro.

No puedes conectar el preamplificador directamente a un parlante (o bocina, o corneta), porque, como la misma lo dice, *PRE* amplifica una señal (proveniente de el bajo, en este caso).
Debes construir un amplificador para poder luego conectar el parlante.

Date unas vueltas por el foro que hay muchos temas interesantes que te pueden sacar todas las dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## elPediRnR

hola a todos, segun un video qe vi este preamp suena exelente, asi que decidi armarlo, compre casi todos los componentes, solamente me falta el FET que no lo consigo ni tampoco consigo ninguno de sus reemplazos que se han nombrado en este post, QUE PUEDO HACER???? es lo unico que me falta... espero no haber repetido la pregunta... desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.

Te recomiendo hacer al revés: Poné el modelo original y una lista de los FET que podés conseguir.
Así es mucho más simple hacer el trámite, si no será ir tirando y probando a ver si lo tienen allá .

Saludos


----------



## elPediRnR

tenes razon cacho, muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho

De nada.
Hacé la lista, subila y de ahí te podemos ayudar a seleccionar alguno.

Saludos


----------



## JDLK7

¿Si le pusiera un transformador del voltaje deseado pero de más amperaje (intensidad) le ocurriría algo al preamp?


----------



## Selkir

Si tiene el voltage que demanda el previo pero más corriente no pasa nada, al contrario, es mejor porque así el trafo se calienta menos.


----------



## JDLK7

Gracias por responder


----------



## elPediRnR

Cacho dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Te recomiendo hacer al revés: Poné el modelo original y una lista de los FET que podés conseguir.
> Así es mucho más simple hacer el trámite, si no será ir tirando y probando a ver si lo tienen allá .
> 
> Saludos



hola despues de un tiempo vuelvo y les cuento qe el unico fet q*U*e consegui es el bfr84, el q*U*e me lo vendio dijo q*U*e el codigo es 3n201 y agrego q*U*e se usa para hacer mescladoras de sonido, me parece q*U*e sirve para este caso, el tema es q*U*e es un mosfet de doble compuerta por lo tanto tiene 4 patas entonces nose q*U*e deberia hacer... si cortar un pin de puerta o unir los dos pines de puerta, capas es una pregunta muy estupida y no me doy cuenta jaja pero buee es lo q*U*e hay, otra es q*U*e nose como estan ubicadas las patas en este fet osea nose cual es G ni cual es D ni cual es S desde ya muchas graciass y espuero algunas respuestas...

aa ahora estuve investigando un poco mas y sii... era una estupidez lo q*U*e estaba preguntando... ahora nomas me q*U*eda averiguar el orden de las patas... saludoss..


----------



## ernestogn

y las respuesta a la pregunta?
no nos dejes con la duda?!


----------



## elPediRnR

> y las respuesta a la pregunta?
> no nos dejes con la duda?!



oki oki perdon jeje... bueno por lo que entendi de lo que lei, las dos patas G se unen, y por lo que lei en el datasheet de este componente las patas van asi (visto de abajo):


----------



## plarenas

Bueno colegas despues de bastante tiempo porfin doy por terminado el Pre con el amplificador y como habia dijo lo ultimo que hice fue cambiar el parlante por uno especifico para instrumentos musicales marca Peavy, y es contare que suena fabuloso  gracias a todos los que me ayudadon con las dudas y por el diagrama por supuesto     queria compartir las fotos del amplificador terminado


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

*Duda con el PCB*
Hola, lamento molestar pero haciendo el PCB encontre una duda que no pude resolver, en el ultimo PCB que posteó ricardodeni 
va unido el punto, se une la resistencia de 47k y la de 12 k


----------



## Lord Chango

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> *Duda con el PCB*
> Hola, lamento molestar pero haciendo el PCB encontre una duda que no pude resolver, en el ultimo PCB que posteó ricardodeni
> va unido el punto, se une la resistencia de 47k y la de 12 k


Amigo, con una imagen marcando las resitencias podes "facilitar" las respuestas...

Saludos.


----------



## almirante brown

josej44 dijo:


> Listo, ese era el problema.  Le puse el jumper y todo muy bien, suena perfecto y eso que lo ensaye en un equipo de sonido SONY GENEZI.  Me imagino que un amplificador solo para el quedara perfecto, lo único es que los interruptores que le puse están molestando, deben ser muy ordinarios los cambiare por otros mas finos.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.



Queria preguntar a *josej44* si volvió hacer el pcb con el publicado en esta pagina, porque habías hecho el otro pcb, cual era el problema del primer pcb?… porque antes habías publicado otras fotos donde se veía otra placa.. perdón y gracias


----------



## BIGROCKER57

plarenas dijo:


> Bueno colegas despues de bastante tiempo porfin doy por terminado el Pre con el amplificador y como habia dijo lo ultimo que hice fue cambiar el parlante por uno especifico para instrumentos musicales marca Peavy, y es contare que suena fabuloso  gracias a todos los que me ayudadon con las dudas y por el diagrama por supuesto     queria compartir las fotos del amplificador terminado



Que buen combo el que armaste Plarenas, felicitaciones!!!
Yo armé el pre con booster de R. Deni y tengo un problema de baja ganancia, anteriormente me pasó lo mismo que a vos con el capacitor del tercer operacional, lo solucioné y salió sonando muy bien pero a comparacion con el rendimiento del Fender Frontman se queda re-corto. La potencia que estoy usando es la GK 400 que tambien posteó R. Deni y sopla que da miedo!! Si alguien tiene alguna recomendación, bienvenida.
Saludos


----------



## chacarock

hermooooooooooooooso el ampli , muy buen trabajo


----------



## nicolas

Hola tengo una duda... los 2 jack de send y return son del tipo mono con corte... y la conexion es como en serie entre los jack eso lo entendi... ahora el problema es como conecto el jack del bost... tengo las 2 señales las tengo que mandar a un jack con corte o sin corte... segun lo que entiendo es un jack sin corte porque si fuese con corte el bost estaria andando siempre o no?? muchas gracias espero su respuesta...


----------



## plarenas

chacarock dijo:


> hermooooooooooooooso el ampli , muy buen trabajo



Gracias, 

fue mucho tiempo invertido



BIGROCKER57 dijo:


> Que buen combo el que armaste Plarenas, felicitaciones!!!
> Yo armé el pre con booster de R. Deni y tengo un problema de baja ganancia, anteriormente me pasó lo mismo que a vos con el capacitor del tercer operacional, lo solucioné y salió sonando muy bien pero a comparacion con el rendimiento del Fender Frontman se queda re-corto. La potencia que estoy usando es la GK 400 que tambien posteó R. Deni y sopla que da miedo!! Si alguien tiene alguna recomendación, bienvenida.
> Saludos



Gracias, en realidad yo arme los dos  primero arme el Fender, los dos me dan buena señal, este es mas complicado ajustarlo pero suena mejor y tienes mas controles, yo lo ajuste usando el manual servicio que postearon, y hay quedo al 100%, ahora quiero armar el amplificador original solo para probar¡¡ , es que soy un fanatico de la electronica y de armar y desarmar las cosas yo mismo.........



chacarock dijo:


> hermooooooooooooooso el ampli , muy buen trabajo



Gracias, fue bastante tiempo y dedicacion


----------



## spon

Uff... 21 páginas de corrido... ya el asiento tiene mi forma 
Buenas a todos. Primero que nada agradezco a Ricardodeni su aporte y a los demás por el conocimiento aportado, ya que me compré un bajo y quiero "darle caña" con un amplificador manejado con este "pre".
Ahora la pregunta: Ricardodeni, se podría postear el pcb en su formato original? Para poder modificarlo y alinear un poco los potes (no me molestaría ponerle un par de puentes más para poder dejarlos en una fila). Te pido esto porque encima que estás aportando si te pido que lo hagas vos sería demasiado  . Desde ya gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

spon dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta: Ricardodeni, se podría postear el pcb en su formato original? Para poder modificarlo y alinear un poco los potes (no me molestaría ponerle un par de puentes más para poder dejarlos en una fila).  . Desde ya gracias.
> Saludos.



estas eguro de tener el esquema correcto? hasta donde sé la placa de Mariano tiene todos los potenciometros en linea en una sola placa


----------



## spon

Ese es el de construyasuvideorokola.com? Me refería al del post #18, que tiene el CD4053 para el switch... Me repasé de nuevo el tema y no encontré otro...
Saludos!


----------



## Selkir

El del post #18 es un diseño de Ricardodeni, sino me equivoco. En ese PCB está incluido ya el CD4053.
Lo único que hay que hacer a la hora de imprimir el PCB es agrandarlo hasta que mida 30cm de largo, ya que como explica el mismo autor, lo redujo para que le cupiera en la hoja normal.

No se bien que problema tienes con ese PCB, ya que está bien. Tal vez si lo explicas mejor te podríamos ayudar mejor (que no te importa usar muchas palabras para explicar algo pequeño).


----------



## spon

Llo que quisiera es alinear los potes en el diseño de ricardodeni, y acercarlos al borde para que sea más fácil de ajustar en el frente. Me parece mejor de esta forma para no tener que separar los potes de la placa, y me gusta ese diseño por sobre los otros. Desde ya gracias.
Saludos!!

Agrego: para que no estén haciendo prueba y error al imprimir, directamente impriman con un zoom de 133,33% y queda perfecto.
Salutes.


----------



## Selkir

Vale, ya se lo que quieres decir. En realidad deberías poderlo ajustar fácilmente al chasis.
Si quieres tenerlos todos al mismo nivel exactamente creo que deberías rediseñar tu mismo el PCB.

Pd. gracias por la información para imprimir


----------



## nicolas

gente ya termine el pre de bajo... se ve muy lindo solo me faltaria probarlo ahi les dejo unas fotos de como quedo...


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

hola, el esquema original es de construya su videorockola, estos cambio han mejorado o se utiliza con otros accesorios( creo que va con el pedal)
gracias


----------



## plarenas

nicolas dijo:


> gente ya termine el pre de bajo... se ve muy lindo solo me faltaria probarlo ahi les dejo unas fotos de como quedo...



linda te quedo la PBC, muy buen trabajo, usa el manual de mantencion que esta posteado y ajustalo con esto seguro que te queda al 100%


----------



## nicolas

hola gente... no me funciona el pre a pesar que se ve bien la placa y todo... el tema es que a la salida tengo casi 30V medidos con un tester en alterna... estara muerto el transistor??? que sera??? espero me ayuden...


----------



## nicolas

ya esta gente ya lo solucione tenia una pista unida con estaño.... lo probe y suena bien al parecer pero de muy bajo volumen bajisimo... aclaro que lo probe con un mic en la entrada... sera por eso???


----------



## sarer

Gracias por el aporte. soy nuevo en todo esto y tengo nociones de electro, pero mi primo que entiende me ayudara en el viacrucis de construir esta maquina (pre y ampli), mi unica duda, es que yo soy de españa y aqui la corriente es de 220v/50Hz, como lo haría? porque se ha estado hablando de 115v todo el tiempo ??? el trafo tendría que ser de 15/15 u otro diferente. gracias de antemano


----------



## Selkir

Para el previo el transformador tendré que ser con primario de 220V (red doméstica) y secundario de 15V+15V a 1A más o menos, que no consume nada el previo.


----------



## plarenas

nicolas dijo:


> ya esta gente ya lo solucione tenia una pista unida con estaño.... lo probe y suena bien al parecer pero de muy bajo volumen bajisimo... aclaro que lo probe con un mic en la entrada... sera por eso???



que amplificador estas usando?, porque el que viene original para este preamplicador tiene un operacional con entrada FET lo que le da una alta impedancia de entrada.


----------



## spon

Buenas gente. Ya terminé el pre y les quería dejar unas fotitos de cómo quedó.
PD: Notaron que hay un capacitor al revés? Yo no... :cabezon: Por ansioso lo probé sin revisar y ahora tengo que esperar hasta mañana que pueda comprar otro... 
Saludos!


----------



## freeporn

hola gente soy nuevo..mmm..estoy armandome este pre..lo unico que no entiendo es:que funcion cumple el ultimo integrado de la derecha???como es eso de que va con pedal??


desde ya gracias


----------



## Tavo

Bonito nick... 
Que tengas un feliz cumpleaños! 

Saludos.


----------



## Electrojbm

Hola Alguien sabe armar sistemas para bajo?  Con control de altos, medios, bajos, volumen y el boton para pasar de activo a pasivo.


----------



## marex

Hola 
Ante todo presentarme, escribo desde Almeria-España y no se si es el post adecuado para mi consulta, lo lei entero y me que da alguna duda.Ruego me perdonen los Administradores si no estoy en el sitio correcto. 

Al grano.... me compre ,via USA un cabezal GK400RB,con PCB del Amplificador 60041A,del año 83,Sn 15500, crei que este llevaba el transformador 120/220V AC y no es así, la cambien el fusible a de 4 a 2A (como indicaba el esquema), pero petaba, desmonte y ví que llevaba solo un primario a 120V. Y en España es a 220V AC

Alguien me podria aconsejar, que tipo de transformador o donde poder comprarlo, debo usar.

Creo , por lo leido, que aproximadamente sería de 220V+ (+42,5/0/-42,5) , ¿Y cual sería el Amperaje ideal del secundario?. Necesitaria algo mas?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

marex dijo:


> .........Creo , por lo leido, que aproximadamente sería de 220V+ (+42,5/0/-42,5) , ¿Y cual sería el Amperaje ideal del secundario?. Necesitaria algo mas?
> 
> Gracias.



Tienes 2 opciones.
Rebobinas o mandas a rebobinar el transformador de alimentación del equipo para adaptarlo a 220Vca.
o te consigues un "Auto-Transformador" entrada 220Vca salida 110Vca de la potencia adecuada.

Esta segunda opción es mas rápida ya que vas, lo compras, lo conectas y lo disfrutas, ademas de que te queda el equipo original.


----------



## plarenas

emurriper dijo:


> Hola a todos, ojalá no sea offtopic, ahí les dejo el pcb del amplificador de este mismo previo, es un pdf con el diagrama electrico, el arte del lado de los componentes y porsupuesto el PCB
> 
> P.D los transistores orijinales no los conseguí pero utilicé los MJL21193 y MJL21194  de motorola, el diseño del pcb está con estos, las resistencias de 5 vatios son de 0,68 Ω y estan en paralelo para obtener los 0,33Ω x 10W que requería el circuito, Direct Out esta marcada como DO
> 
> oops olvide el pdf



emurriper, 
gracias por el aporte pero tengo algunas consultas
 tu hiciste la etapa de potencia? 
 te funciono bien? 
 de que voltaje y corriente es el transformador?? 
de antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## chacarock

varios la hicieron
 funciona perfecto
 en el tema estan todos los datos tecnicos (15-0-15 voltios)

saludos


----------



## plarenas

chacarock dijo:


> varios la hicieron
> funciona perfecto
> en el tema estan todos los datos tecnicos (15-0-15 voltios)
> 
> saludos



disculpa chararock, pero me referia a la etapa de potencia no al preamplificador..............
el preamplificador ya lo tengo armado y funcionando.....


----------



## chacarock

haaaaaa, ok.
perdon creo que andaba por el foro la potencia, joako666 si ni me equivoco hizo el pre y el amplificador,
 saludos


----------



## zaqk

hola a todos, estaba viendo los diagramas y me preguntava si haciendo lo que esta en la imagen adjunta, es decir conectando mi bajo en B y mi ampli en C tendria un pre solo con esos controles. mi bajo es pasivo y pensaba que un preamplificador le vendria muy bien.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto el siguiente esquema esta en danes o aleman, esta interesante, lo dejo a consideracion de uds, saludos (el esquema del preamplificador para bajo electrico esta realizado con transistores y circuito integrado)


----------



## Selkir

Bueno, tras mucho pensar y mirar muchas cosas (y sigo pensando i mirando otras tantas XD ), me parece que voy a realizar este previo (GK 400RB).
Una de las cosas que he pensando es no usar ni el DG419 ni el CD4053, sino usar un relé (llamadme raro, pero me gusta escuchar ese "cleck" dentro de un amplificador jeje  ). Entonces, la pregunta es: ¿debería usar los mismos valores para R75=220Ω y R79=47K, o debería usar otros valores?


----------



## nicolas

Gente les comento algo a ver si me pueden ayudar... el otro dia probamos el pre con un amigo y no nos anduvo... entonces se me ocurrio la idea de tomar la señal desde send y mandarla al ampli y ahi si sonaba hermoso... porque sera que a la salida no tengo nada de sonido??? tengo el BF245 como transistor... la verdad que no se que puede ser... la conexion de send y return esta bien... podra ser el CD4053

Espero me ayuden gracias


----------



## martinweezer

hola soy nuevo en esto y ya estoy empesando a poner manos ala obra solo necesito una pqueña ayuda si me podrian mandar fotos o una serigrafia o de una mascara para la  fuente simetrica y como van a quedar intercalados el pre amp y el amp de 400 con el transformador conectado en los dos circuitos algo mas sencillo para guiarme por favor gracias


----------



## Selkir

martinweezer dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en esto y ya estoy empesando a poner manos ala obra solo necesito una pqueña ayuda si me podrian mandar fotos o una serigrafia o de una mascara para la  fuente simetrica y como van a quedar intercalados el pre amp y el amp de 400 con el transformador conectado en los dos circuitos algo mas sencillo para guiarme por favor gracias



Aquí lo tienes todo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/


----------



## martinweezer

gracias selkir muchas gracias , no encontre estos transistores d1047 o  2SC5200 , B817E O 2SA1943 , A1015 , y el condensador c 6800 de 10.000 faradios con que los puedo reemplazar , yo creo que tendre que hacer el transformador ya que tampoco lo encontre , por que no hay cosas buenas en mexicali

me cambiaron el condesador 0.1 uf(104)/100V poliester por uno de 200V  me sirve igual o tiene que ser de 100V


----------



## korach

los 200v es lo que aguanta el capacitor, no te viene mal que aguante mas tension.

yo estoy teniendo el mismo problema que nicolas, funciona si lo conecto desde el send... tendre que ver mañana si con un jumper se soluciona el tema.


----------



## Selkir

nicolas dijo:


> Gente les comento algo a ver si me pueden ayudar... el otro dia probamos el pre con un amigo y no nos anduvo... entonces se me ocurrio la idea de tomar la señal desde send y mandarla al ampli y ahi si sonaba hermoso... porque sera que a la salida no tengo nada de sonido??? tengo el BF245 como transistor... la verdad que no se que puede ser... la conexion de send y return esta bien... podra ser el CD4053





korach dijo:


> yo estoy teniendo el mismo problema que nicolas, funciona si lo conecto desde el send... tendre que ver mañana si con un jumper se soluciona el tema.



Habéis comprovado que el transistor BF245 está bien puesto. Hay que tener en cuenta que este transistor va puesto el revés, tal como se indica en el primer post.


----------



## martinweezer

otra pregunta que me esta dando vueltas la cabeza boy a a rmar mi transformador que me recomiendan 
38 mm x 60 mm 38 mm x 40 mm  a 231 watts  ,  28 mm x 50 mm  y este creo que a 190 ysi  me sirve para el pre y el ampli por que en el pre me pide uno de 15 x 15 a 300ma que hago.


----------



## korach

Selkir dijo:


> Habéis comprovado que el transistor BF245 está bien puesto. Hay que tener en cuenta que este transistor va puesto el revés, tal como se indica en el primer post.



Yo consegui el j112, que es el mismo que el j113 en microelectronica. De las 2 maneras no me funcionaba. Hoy puse un jumper entre los bornes del send y return y salio arando el pre jajaja


Ah, y al que se quiere hacer el tranfo, no te lo recomiendo porue es muy probable ue te quede mal hecho. Te recomiendo la casa del transformador, parana 220, es en el centro


----------



## tenkabass

Bom dia a todos. minha primeira participação aqui no forum e dando uma ressuscitada nesse topico. Mas fiz o meu pré e ficou legal apesar dos problemas de impedância com o amplificador, mas isso é besteira. outro probleminha que encontrei foi na chave de HI Boost, quando você coloca o potenciômetro de Volume acima de 85% o HI BOOST não funciona mais e conforme vai variando o valor do pot o Hi boost também varia só que o contrario do volume. Fiz uma pequena mudança e sanou o problema. Ai estão as imagens.


----------



## ismaelbass95

tengo una duda del transformador , quisiera saber como lo puedo conseguir o las especificaciones, muchas gracias.


----------



## tenkabass

ismaelbass95

"15 + 15 x 1A" Tá bom....


----------



## awa

En cuanto a los condensadores Cuales? Metal film - ceramicos, elecroliticos - tantalo cuales irian mejor.
Estoy para hacer el pedido en http://www.musikding.de.
Gracias...

Condensadores
2 C 100 pF (101)
5 C 0.1 uF (104)
2 C 560 pF (561)
2 C 0.0047 uF (472)
3 C 0.22 (224)
3 C 0.01 (103)
1 C 47 pF
3 C 0.0022 (222)
2 C 220 uF
1 C 1 uF
3 C 10 uF


----------



## matias mainero

expectacular lo arme y suena todo y se diferencia bien cada sonido muy conforme


----------



## cristian_elect

Hay esquema de pre-amplificador de esos pequeños que solo usa una bateria de 9V vienen dentro del bajo yo arme uno pero tiene un sumbido.


----------



## chacarock

zaqk dijo:


> hola a todos, estaba viendo los diagramas y me preguntava si haciendo lo que esta en la imagen adjunta, es decir conectando mi bajo en B y mi ampli en C tendria un pre solo con esos controles. mi bajo es pasivo y pensaba que un preamplificador le vendria muy bien.



nop, si te fijas es la etapa de ecualizacion (tipo baxandal si no me equiboco) de un preamplicador, quizas la uedas usar pero no esta pensado para usarla asi, ademas la alimentacion es 15 + 15 vol



> Hay esquema de pre-amplificador de esos pequeños que solo usa una  bateria de 9V vienen dentro del bajo yo arme uno pero tiene un sumbido.


no se entendio bien el comentario, nos estas contando, nos estas preguntando?

saludos


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Hola a todos, acabo de terminar el preamplificador y no me funciono, les cuento que no encontre ningun transistor para reemplazar al j113 asi que googleando por la web me encontre con que un posible reemplazo del bf245 era el transistor j201 por lo que me lo termine comprando y lo monte a la placa revisando el datasheet y colocando sus respectivas patas como corresponde, mi pregunta es ¿servira ese transistor como reemplazo al j113 que usa originalmente el preamp?. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Debería servirte, ¿ Estas seguro de haber colocado bien las patas ?

Como para probar la etapa anterior al FET, toma la señal de la salida "Send" del previo y mira que pasa.


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Muchas gracias fogonoza pero revisando detenidamente mi placa me acabo de dar cuenta que tenia una de las patas del transistor unidas a masa, asi que ese era el error por lo que termine separando las pistas, conecte todo y.... FUNCIONO!!! , suena muy bien todo sin ruidos y estoy muy conforme con su sonido asi que solo me queda agradecer a ricardodeni por su genial aporte y a disfrutar de este genial preamplificador
Saludos a todos.


----------



## awa

Armado y Funcionando, no de primera debido a algunas pistas que me quedaron mal al hacer el PCB, pero solucionado y funcionando con muy buen sonido.
Gracias ricardodeni por el aporte.


----------



## evocarz

Perdon la ignorancia pero que tipo de diodos son los de 12v 1/2W?


----------



## el-rey-julien

son diodos zener de 12 volt 1/2 wat


----------



## plarenas

awa dijo:


> Armado y Funcionando, no de primera debido a algunas pistas que me quedaron mal al hacer el PCB, pero solucionado y funcionando con muy buen sonido.
> Gracias ricardodeni por el aporte.



genial, siempre me han gustado esos indicadores con aguja.....


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Perdon la ignorancia pero que tipo de diodos son los de 12v 1/2W?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/funciona-diodo-zener-42011/


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Noches Foristas,  soy nuevo en el foro, y quiero agradecer por este excelente Preamplificador lo voy a probar, muchas gracias por el aporte amigo Ricardodeni.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## evocarz

ah.....  muchas gracias, es que los vi marcados como zener en el diagrama original pero en el pcb me confundia un poco , gracias nuevamente


----------



## evocarz

Hola , en caso de que consiga el j113, funcionaria este a 12 v? Mi idea es hacerlo funcionar con una bateria de coche, gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero también lleva -12 volt


----------



## evocarz

Benisimo, no tendria que cambiar mas nada que invertir el j fet, no?


----------



## juaneoy77

Hola a todos, revivo un poquito. Me encantó el proyecto, pero para decidirme sólo quería saber si alguien realizó una salida directa balanceada para conectarlo a una consola directamente. Es decir tendrían que andar las dos salidas en paralelo a la vez, la directa y la que iría a la potencia. Estuve buscando info pero la verdad no sé cómo agregarle esta salida. Alguien lo hizo o tiene idea de cómo encararlo?





Selkir dijo:


> ¡Hola Chic@s!!!!!
> 
> Aquí subo otra esquema de otra modificación que se le puede hacer al G&K 400RB.
> En esta ocasión se trata de una salida balanceada. Si no me equivoco este circuito se conectará justo entre el potenciometro de volumen y la resistencia R86=33K (justamente el último potenciometro y la última resistencia).
> 
> Echadle un vistazo y me decís que os parece.



Se me pasó tu respuesta jeje. Pudiste probarla a la modificación??? Andarían las 2 salidas a la vez???


----------



## edippo

Hola, 
Tengo un pequeño problema con el pre, y cuando digo pequeño me refiero a la salida, tiene muy poca ganancia, eso lo solucione con un operacional a la salida asi que creo que esa parte ya esta solucionado.

pero resulta que a la hora de girar el potenciometro "Gain", la señal sinusoidal empieza a recortarse, es decir la "punta"de la señal empieza a achatarse en 1/10 de giro aproximadamente; esto implica que tenga un margen de solo 1/10 de giro entre que no salga nada de señal a que empiece a saturar, si subo la ganancia al maximo tiene "buen" volumen pero hipersaturado tanto asi que la señal de salida es una señal cuadrada, no se si es normal pero lo ideal seria que cuando el Gain este al maximo me de la ganancia que da pero que no sea cuadrada, a lo sumo recorte un poco (eso creo), Subo unas imagenes del test que hice.


----------



## edippo

edippo dijo:


> Hola,
> Resulta que a la hora de girar el potenciometro "Gain", la señal sinusoidal empieza a recortarse, es decir la "punta"de la señal empieza a achatarse en 1/10 de giro aproximadamente; esto implica que tenga un margen de solo 1/10 de giro entre que no salga nada de señal a que empiece a saturar, si subo la ganancia al maximo tiene "buen" volumen pero hipersaturado tanto asi que la señal de salida es una señal cuadrada, no se si es normal pero lo ideal seria que cuando el Gain este al maximo me de la ganancia que da pero que no sea cuadrada, a lo sumo recorte un poco (eso creo), Subo unas imagenes del test que hice.



Bueno ya siolucione el problema, fue una metida de pata en una resistencia hno: ; igualmente reemplace el pote de 50K por una de 25k porque distorsionaba y mucho, ahora quedo de lujo


----------



## pompo8

Hola a todos.

Les comento que hace casi un año armé este proyecto y quedé muy conforme con el sonido.
Hace unos meses por problemas varios dejé de tocar y quedó el equipo sin usarlo como 4 meses.
Ahora fui a usarlo y al encenderlo presenta un ruido muy distorcionado que al cabo de unos 3 minutos comienza a ser intermitente y luego se acaba por completo.

No soy muy entendido en electrónica, por lo que les pido su ayuda para guiarme en qué componentes debo revisar.
En lo poco que entiendo, debería ser algún condensador que está fallando.

Si necesitan fotografías avísenme para tratar de conseguirlas.

Desde ya les agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Diems

buen día a todos! soy nuevo en este foro y quede muy impresionado por este pre! ahora mismo estoy haciendo el pcb... felicitaciones a ricardodeni por este aporte!


----------



## chinoelvago

hola edipo como usaste el celu como osiloscopio hay algun programa


----------



## edippo

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola edipo como usaste el celu como osiloscopio hay algun programa



Hola, no es el celu es un "osciloscopio" , modelo DSO-203. Saludoshttp://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...mIDwDg&usg=AFQjCNFox6A0iPmP0tuQEWvf4CccSYLBaQ


----------



## foxel

Hola a todos los foristas...gracias a Ricardodeni por tan valiosa información. ¿Tenes el circuito eléctrico del pre amplificador en donde aparece el CD 4053?. Es porque el PCB que me pasas si bien esta bueno no es el que quiero..lo estoy diseñando para hacerlo en doble faz. Desde ya gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

CD 4053 es una llave comnutadora,si es el esquema que arme,no lleva ese ic


----------



## foxel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> CD 4053 es una llave comnutadora,si es el esquema que arme,no lleva ese ic


Aja...gracias por responder, pero el que armo Ricardodeni, si tiene esa llave...


----------



## el-rey-julien

entonces me equivoque de placa,yo arme una de ricardo que no tiene ese ic


----------



## malesi

foxel dijo:


> Hola a todos los foristas...gracias a Ricardodeni por tan valiosa información. ¿Tenes el circuito eléctrico del pre amplificador en donde aparece el CD 4053?. Es porque el PCB que me pasas si bien esta bueno no es el que quiero..lo estoy diseñando para hacerlo en doble faz. Desde ya gracias



Lo tienes en la primera página. post#18
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11687&d=1225150679


----------



## foxel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces me equivoque de placa,yo arme una de ricardo que no tiene ese ic



Si es muy posible que hayas armado el primer circuito con su correspondiente placa.



malesi dijo:


> Lo tienes en la primera página. post#18
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11687&d=1225150679



En este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...en-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/#post79710  Ricardodeni nos da el primer cicuito el cual no tiene el foot switch.

En este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/#post104436 nos dice que esta es la segunda placa que es full y con foot switch incorporado, que es justamente donde implementa la llave con el cd 4053. Bueno en el archivo que hay para descargar no esta el circuito que es lo que necesito, sino que estan los pcb que no me sirven porque lo que yo quiero hacer es pcb en doble faz.


----------



## cristangel06

chacarock dijo:


> si lo armaste, te reomiendo que leas de nuevo todo el tema, pues te pueden surgir dudas y herrores que seguramente ya lo resolvieron los demas
> 
> saludos



hola, bueno me surgieron dudas la verdad es que quiero saber si realmente el transistor fet bf 245 es el reemplazo de los fet k117 y el j113 para este pre de bajo porque realmente es lo unico me falta si alguien me responde seria de gran ayuda GRACIAS.


----------



## chacarock

si, en el tema se planteo esa opcion, pero por las dudas fijate en el datashet de ambos, fijate en el simbolo y en las patas , pero ambos son Jfets si es lo que quieres saber
saludos


----------



## Maceda

Saludos
la duda que tengo es que transistor puedo usar en reemplazo del FET j113 ya que no lo encuentro en mi ciudad, que transistores podria usar en lugar de ese
Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

y el fet sacado de un micrófono del tipo electrec, funcionara?


----------



## Maceda

en el circuito muestra solo un transistor es el unico que se necesita verdad? el k117 y el j113 cual sea de los dos o ambos?


----------



## evocarz

Hola , no se si todavia alguien sigue este post, pero por motivos de tiempo, recien ahora estoy terminando de armarlo y lo queria conectar a un ampli hecho con el tda 1562Q . Se conecta directamente de la salida del pre a la entrada del ampli, sin crossover ni nada? No hay que modificar nada para mandarle 12 + 12 continua? lo quiero alimentar con bateria. Muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si así directamente al amplificador se conecta sin nada mas ,
lo que si como vas a hacer para conectarlo a la batería porque la alimentación es -12 y + 12


----------



## evocarz

pensaba usar dos baterias de moto en serie


----------



## brunomozzi

Hola,a todos como estan?. Antes que nada, quiero felicitarlos por el desarrollo del tema. Les comento que he construido el preamplificador, la version con switch para el boost, y lo quiero acooplar a un amplificador con 6 valvulas el 34 y una inversora de fase 12ax7 que tengo en mi poder. La etapa de potencia ya la tengo construida, pero tengo un problema.
El preamplificador lo estoy alimentando con +15 -15 0v, y lo he probado con la potencia valvular y funciona pero el sonido sale muy saturado.
luego lo conecte a una potencia transistorizada y tambien distorsiona mucho, tambien lo conecte a la entrada de la placa de sonido de la pc y sigue distorsionando.
Cual sera el problema, use un bf 245. 
Al salir por el send sale con mas volumen pero tambien muy saturado.
No me imagino porque sera el problema, he usado todos potenciometros b50k, jrc 072d, y la fuente me da clavado +15 -15. 
Espero que me sepan ayudar. Gracias. Bruno


----------



## javier xino

hola compañeros solo pasaba a agradecer por el pre  y mostrar mi versión de este magnifico amplificador.

esta 100% funcional solo tengo una duda . 

el pre-amplificador distorsiona un poco , pienso que puede ser la batería de mi bajo que es activo y ya necesita un cambio.
no e tenido tiempo de ahondar y verificar esto , de no ser así , buscare una solución y la compartire con la comunidad por si a alguien le sucediese lo mismo, por lo demás estoy encantado con el sonido de este amplificador 

saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Pablo LB

javier xino dijo:


> hola compañeros solo pasaba a agradecer por el pre  y mostrar mi versión de este magnifico amplificador.
> 
> esta 100% funcional solo tengo una duda .
> 
> el pre-amplificador distorsiona un poco , pienso que puede ser la batería de mi bajo que es activo y ya necesita un cambio.
> no e tenido tiempo de ahondar y verificar esto , de no ser así , buscare una solución y la compartire con la comunidad por si a alguien le sucediese lo mismo, por lo demás estoy encantado con el sonido de este amplificador
> 
> saludos a todos y gracias



Hola, también satura con el interruptor de atenuación activado?

Saludos.


----------



## javier xino

hola pablolb84 

si también satura con el interruptor activado 
veras  arme hace ya mucho tiempo una versión de este pre-amplificador  lo alimentaba con -12 0 +12 y no tuve ningún tipo de inconveniente , de hecho sonaba  muy bien .
por otra parte esta versión la e alimentado con -/+15v,  no e tenido tiempo de revisarla , probablemente este fin de semana lo haga.

saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

javier xino dijo:


> hola pablolb84
> 
> si también satura con el interruptor activado
> veras  arme hace ya mucho tiempo una versión de este pre-amplificador  lo alimentaba con -12 0 +12 y no tuve ningún tipo de inconveniente , de hecho sonaba  muy bien .
> por otra parte esta versión la e alimentado con -/+15v,  no e tenido tiempo de revisarla , probablemente este fin de semana lo haga.
> 
> saludos



Pues a primera impresión resulta extraño. Estaré atento a la solución del problema.

Saludos.


----------



## javier xino

hola hola nuevamente a todos , gracias por tus comentarios pablolb84.
bueno les tengo unos  datos de mi problema con la distorsión  en mi amplificador / pre-amplificador .. 
bueno cabe mencionar que como comente anteriormente el pre-amplificador distorsiona , esto supuse en primera instancia por que probé el amplificador por separado y sonaba excelente.

despues de investigar un poco , recorde el tema de la ganancia de mi etapa de potencia , esta paresiera ser exesiva para el preamplificador , asi que baje la ganancia de esta y la distorcion se disminuyo considerablemente .

como decia anteriormente  el pre amplificador lo estaba alimentando con +/- 15v . ahora lo baje a +/-12 regulados , pero esto no tubo efecto sobre la distorcion, cambie el potenciometro de gain por uno de 25k ohm como comento un compañero unas paginas atras , no recuerdo bien en donde pero el decia que le funciono bien con esa modificacion , vale decir se disminuyo la distorcion.

por otra parte me percate que la caja con la que estoy utilizando el amplificador  esta bastantemente mal construida, esta suelta y distorciona horriblemente cuando incremento los bajos , dentro de poco intentare construir una caja debidamente haver si con eso se soluciona completamente.

nota: la distorcion de la cual hablo es como si estubiese ocupando un pedal de overdrive en la entrada


----------



## chinoelvago

hola buen post ya arme el pre y yo use el mpf102 que tiene las mismas distribucion que el j113 un fnciona bien  va nose como suena con bf245 alguno lo armo conotro fet gracias y cual seria el ideal


----------



## dmdago

Buenas, recorri todas las páginas y no vi que alguien haya subido la pcb para eagle, pcb wizard etc.? De no ser asi ningun problema en hacerlo y compartirlo.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

ningún problema si lo quieres compartir ,adelante


----------



## gonzaitgest

hola!.. yo también estoy armando el mismo. pero con la fuente de alimentacion incluida. aun no lo termine porque no conseguí algunos componentes.. pero les muestro como va quedando


----------



## malesi

*¿Has pensado que no todos tienen facebook.....?*
Te hago un favor.



Saludos


----------



## dmdago

Para los que estan haciendo el de ConstruyaSuVideorocola.com y no encontraron el 2sk117 les comento que lo pueden encontrar en Electronica Liniers (yo me lleve los dos ultimos y los anotaron para pedido nuevo). Sino pueden pedirselo a un flaco de mercadolibre que los trae de afuera, pero estan dos veces mas caro y encima tenes que pedir como 10. Yo que ustedes opto por los de reemplazo.

Respecto a la placa, voy a intentar pasar la version de Ricardodeni a Eagle.

Saludos.


----------



## FatalityX

Yo estoy haciendo el de construyasuvideorockola, y mandé a hacer la placa y compré parte de los componentes (me costó casi todo lo que gano en un mes), pero no encuentro por ningún lado los condensadores de poliester (2x 100 pF, 7x 0.1 uF, 2x 560 pF, 2x 0.0047 uF, 3x 0.22 uF, 3x 0.01 uF, 1 de 47 pF, 3x 0.0022 uF), y de paso tengo que mandar a hacer el trafo, y eso me va a costar una quincena, estoy jodido .


----------



## Selkir

FatalityX dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo el de construyasuvideorockola, y mandé a hacer la placa y compré parte de los componentes (me costó casi todo lo que gano en un mes), pero no encuentro por ningún lado los condensadores de poliester (2x 100 pF, 7x 0.1 uF, 2x 560 pF, 2x 0.0047 uF, 3x 0.22 uF, 3x 0.01 uF, 1 de 47 pF, 3x 0.0022 uF), y de paso tengo que mandar a hacer el trafo, y eso me va a costar una quincena, estoy jodido .



En mi experiencia me he dado cuenta que antes de lanzarme a cualquier proyecto, sea el que sea, siempre hay que hacer un presupuesto, y para ello hay que mirar primero mucho.
Te recomiendo que busques tiendas on-line donde poder comprar los componentes que te falta. Ahora mismo no te puedo recomendar ninguna página, ya que desconozco a los proveedores de tu zona, pero seguro que algún paisano tuyo te podrá recomendar alguna.

Yo ahora suelo comprar en Alemania, ya que me sale mejor que comprar aquí en España. Incluso alguna vez he comprado en USA, ya que me salía al mismo precio que en la tienda de aquí y encima los componentes eran de mucha más calidad.

Pd. No desesperes, a la mayoría nos ha pasado y nos pasa igual: vamos cortos de dinero jeje


----------



## Fogonazo

FatalityX dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo el de construyasuvideorockola, y mandé a hacer la placa y compré parte de los componentes (me costó casi todo lo que gano en un mes), pero no encuentro por ningún lado los condensadores de poliester (2x 100 pF, 7x 0.1 uF, 2x 560 pF, 2x 0.0047 uF, 3x 0.22 uF, 3x 0.01 uF, 1 de 47 pF, 3x 0.0022 uF),



¿ Pasaste por aquí ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#venezuela



> y de paso tengo que mandar a hacer el trafo, y eso me va a costar una quincena, estoy jodido .



¿ Por que tanto ? seguramente existen transformadores "Estándar" que te sirvan


----------



## FatalityX

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que tanto ? seguramente existen transformadores "Estándar" que te sirvan



En todas las tiendas por las que he pasado me sugieren mandarlo a hacer y siempre es costoso, en este país todo se ha desbandado y todo sale carísimo ultimamente. Nisiquiera consigo el FET, ¿que transistor puedo ultilizar para sustituir el K117, el J113 o el NTE469?, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien

FatalityX dijo:


> En todas las tiendas por las que he pasado me sugieren mandarlo a hacer y siempre es costoso, en este país todo se fué a la m**rda y todo sale carísimo ultimamente. Nisiquiera consigo el FET, ¿que transistor puedo ultilizar para sustituir el K117, el J113 o el NTE469?, gracias por tu ayuda.



podrías intentar usar el fet que trae en el interior los microfonos electrec


----------



## FatalityX

el-rey-julien dijo:


> podrías intentar usar el fet que trae en el interior los microfonos electrec



No tengo microfonos , un vendedor me dijo que podría usar el BS170, ¿es cierto?, practicamente el fet es lo que me falta (alguien me va a mandar los condensadores de poliester), ah y el trafo, que lo voy a mandar a hacer la proxima quincena. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Endless

Buenas caballeros, les comento que armé el preamplificador, pero utilizé el FET j202 (según la hija del dueño de la tienda electrónica ese me servía, ¿y cómo le llevo la contrária a esa belleza? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). En fin el asunto es que no suena , es decir, se que está "funcionando" por que al subir el volúmen del master y ganancia hace ruido y al tocar los puntos de soldadura de en donde van los potenciómetros de agudo medios y bajos también hace ruido, lo que me indica que la cosa está funcionando, lo que no se es qué es lo que podría estar fallando ahí. ¿Me echan una mano?


----------



## javier xino

Hola Endless 
que pcb estas ocupando ??, el preamplificador funciona a la primera,  no se si lo comente anteriormente , pero yo estoy utilizando el mismo fety probe varios mas (j201,mpf102,j113), ojo con la distribucion de pines que es distinta a la del propuesto originalmente en el pcb .. unas fotos serian utiles para pode ayudarte 

tienes  unido el send y return ?? 

saludos!


----------



## Endless

javier xino dijo:


> Hola Endless
> que pcb estas ocupando ??, el preamplificador funciona a la primera,  no se si lo comente anteriormente , pero yo estoy utilizando el mismo fety probe varios mas (j201,mpf102,j113), ojo con la distribucion de pines que es distinta a la del propuesto originalmente en el pcb .. unas fotos serian utiles para pode ayudarte
> 
> tienes  unido el send y return ??
> 
> saludos!



Hola javier, yo estoy intentando realizar el de construya su videorockola, ya que leí muy buenos comentarios de ese modelo, parecía sencillo de armar y vi algúnos videos de cómo suena (y me gustó). Yo me dí cuenta que el fet tiene una distibución diferente y creo que lo soldé correctamente, y resulta que lo hice funcionar (parece que el potenciómetro de graves estaba malo, posiblemente hacía corto, así que lo cambié por uno de 100k que tenía por ahí, más adelante lo cambio por uno de 50k)), pero ahora el problema es que no tiene casi ganancia, el sonido prácticamente no tiene volúmen, al conectarlo a la computadora tengo que subir el volúmen del equipo al 200% (con el software GTR3) para poder escuchar algo, conectando el bajo solo suena bien al 50% del volúmen pero conectando el pre más el bajo es como que si no hubiese conectado nada. Yo sospechaba que podría ser por no usar el FET indicado, pero ya veo que tú usaste el mismo que yo, pero no tengo unidos el set ni el return (de hecho... no se cuales son ), ¿será que eso es lo que está causando el problema de volúmen?, subí unas fotos, espero que sirvan:

http://i.imgur.com/mg8sVgo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QovJntw.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/08QxP1i.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/5veggf0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QmcnbL3.jpg

Disculpa el mensaje tan largo y gracias.


----------



## javier xino

hola de nuevo Endless tranquilo por lo del send y return que el pcb de construyasuvideorockola funciona ,
1) viendo tus fotos , te recomiendo que  después de que tus pcbs las saques del ácido , y las laves como es debido , procedas a pasar una virutilla de olla fina o lana de acero creo que también se conoce con ese nombre,lija de pintor bien fina  o algun solvente a fin de sacar toda la tinta que se ocupo en el método del planchado dejando el cobre desnudo. De esta forma obtendrás una mejor adherencia de las soldaduras al cobre de las pistas .

2) me fije que en tu placa no tienes soldadas las llaves selectoras de mid contourn y las otras  3, sin esta, según el esquema  estas desconectando todo el ecualizador de la parte del control de ganancia y por ende la salida 

a lo menos para que funcione tu pre-amplificador debes soldar el switch o llave selectora de mid contourn

probablemente este sea tu problema, revisarlo y cuentanos como marcha !

saludos!!


----------



## Endless

javier xino dijo:


> hola de nuevo Endless tranquilo por lo del send y return que el pcb de construyasuvideorockola funciona ,
> 1) viendo tus fotos , te recomiendo que  despues de que tus pcbs las saques del ácido , y las laves como es debido , procedas a pasar una virutilla de olla fina o lana de acero creo que también se conoce con ese nombre,lija de pintor bien fina  o alguun solvente a fin de sacar toda la tinta que se ocupo en el método del planchado dejando el cobre desnudo. De esta forma obtendrás una mejor adherencia de las soldaduras al cobre de las pistas .
> 
> 2) me fije que en tu placa no tienes soldadas las llaves selectoras de mid contourn y las otras  3, sin esta, según el esquema  estas desconectando todo el ecualizador de la parte del control de ganancia y por ende la salida
> 
> a lo menos para que funcione tu pre-amplificador debes soldar el switch o llave selectora de mid contourn
> 
> probablemente este sea tu problema, rebisalo y contans como marcha !
> 
> saludos!!



Si, la verdad se me dificultó a la hora de soldar, no tomé en consideración lo de limpiar la tinta sobra las pistas. Si no es mucha molestia ¿me podrías por favor indicar cómo soldo el switch de mid contourn?, es decir, qué es lo que debo soldar con qué?, muchas gracias.


----------



## javier xino

ahi esta  , ojalas se entienda compañero , para lso otros switch  se hace de igual manera , 
yo ocupe de esos switch se llama spdt


----------



## Endless

javier xino dijo:


> ahi esta  , ojalas se entienda compañero , para lso otros switch  se hace de igual manera ,
> yo ocupe de esos switch se llama spdt



Si lo entendí hermano, yo tengo algúnos switches de esos por ahí, voy a soldarlos, más tarde te cuento como resultó todo.

Edito:

Funcionó perfecto, lo soldé de ésta manera:
http://i.imgur.com/FXTMn9X.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ejCqAIQ.jpg

Ahora suena fuerte, como supongo que debería sonar, al subirle todo el volumen a los potenciometros se escucha distorción (distorción como de pedal) supongo que es por que se sobre-satura el sonido, y creo que es normal (bueno, digo yo).

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda Javier, sos un crack!!


----------



## javier xino

yo tube el mismo problema , lo solucione bajando el valor de la resistencia de 33k que esta junto al primer amplificador operacional , aun distorciona ,pero  muy muy muy poco .. el ecualizador de este amplificador es  sencillamente genial .


----------



## Endless

javier xino dijo:


> yo tube el mismo problema , lo solucione bajando el valor de la resistencia de 33k que esta junto al primer amplificador operacional , aun distorciona ,pero  muy muy muy poco .. el ecualizador de este amplificador es  sencillamente genial .



Hola javier, te refieres a ésta resistencia?:

http://i.imgur.com/42zdSMG.png

¿por cuál valor me recomiendas que la cambie?. Otra duda, resulta que también tengo un problema de "ground", por que hace ruido y al tocar las cuerdas se desaparece. Alguien me recomendó soldar un cable desde la "tierra" del circuito hasta la carcasa del transformador para eliminar ese problema, ¿es cierto eso?. De nuevo, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## javier xino

compañero Endless saludos nuevamente , disculpa la demora en la respuesta , 
no, no me refería a esa resistencia, me refería a esta (ver imagen ) marcada como R4 de 33k 
yo la cambie por una de 10k , sin realizar ningún calculo ni nada , pero esto le bajo gran parte de la distorsión y a la ves disminuyo la ganancia .. ojo que si también estas usando un amplificador construido debes tener en cuenta la ganancia de dicho amplificador

yo te recomendaría cambiarla por 10k, 12k,15k,22k....etc 
ir probando seria la mejor opción ..

saludos


----------



## Endless

javier xino dijo:


> compañero Endless saludos nuevamente , disculpa la demora en la respuesta ,
> no, no me refería a esa resistencia, me refería a esta (ver imagen ) marcada como R4 de 33k
> yo la cambie por una de 10k , sin realizar ningún calculo ni nada , pero esto le bajo gran parte de la distorsión y a la ves disminuyo la ganancia .. ojo que si también estas usando un amplificador construido debes tener en cuenta la ganancia de dicho amplificador
> 
> yo te recomendaría cambiarla por 10k, 12k,15k,22k....etc
> ir probando seria la mejor opción ..
> 
> saludos



No te preocupes, tus respuestas siempre me son útiles y no tengo ningún problema con esperar . Iré provando con esos valores poco a poco a ver que tal. Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## javier xino

Endless

aun te produce el ruido de GND ?? lo tienes montado en una carcasa metalica? por que si no es asi ,generalmente se producen ruidos, usa cable mallado en la entrada del pre y en la salida para cnectarlo 
la tierra de servicio de la red electrica debe estar conectada con la tierra de tu fuente de poder mediante una resistencia de bajo valor o con un condensador de 0.1uf


----------



## Arcanoluis

Hola a todos, estuve viendo todo el hilo de este exelente post, algo que me parece interesante sería adicionarle una salida XLR para salida directa a una mezcladora, si alguien me daría una pauta de como agregarlo estaría mas que agradecido.


----------



## javier xino

hola arcanoluis , tengo los esquemas  de modelos  superiores de gallien krueger(400rb IV ,700rb y 1001, 800 rb , algunos backline...) , si quieres te los paso o los posteo aqui 

ahi sale una salida balanceada  y  mucho mas , con esto pude minimizar la pequeña distocion que me daba el preampli cambiando los valores de las resistencias del la etapa con jfet , aunque es asi , la perilla de boost  genera un overdrive al maximo ,


----------



## Selkir

javier xino dijo:


> hola arcanoluis , tengo los esquemas  de modelos  superiores de gallien krueger(400rb IV ,700rb y 1001, 800 rb , algunos backline...) , si quieres te los paso o los posteo aqui



Estaría guai que postearas esos esquemas aquí en el foro, si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## Arcanoluis

javier xino dijo:


> hola arcanoluis , tengo los esquemas  de modelos  superiores de gallien krueger(400rb IV ,700rb y 1001, 800 rb , algunos backline...) , si quieres te los paso o los posteo aqui
> 
> ahi sale una salida balanceada  y  mucho mas , con esto pude minimizar la pequeña distocion que me daba el preampli cambiando los valores de las resistencias del la etapa con jfet , aunque es asi , la perilla de boost  genera un overdrive al maximo ,



Hola javier xino, en serio sería genial que postearas los esquemas mencionados, seria de mucha ayuda, de antemano te agradezco por la respuesta, Saludos.


----------



## javier xino

hola hola , de nada  es un agrado colaborar con los compañeros del foro .

seria genial si en conjunto pudieramso diseñar un pcb de una vercion mas nueva que incluya el control de contour y voice , como en los nuevos modelos  ,o bien diseñar el pcb del rb1001 que es bi-amp

yo por mi parte estoy diseñando un pre hibrido a valvulas como en los nuevos modelos de gallien krueger(mb fusion) , cuando lo termine lo comparto , hasta ahora llevaria 2 valvulas 12ax7

bueno ,sin mas ahi los esquemas , perdon si se me repitio algno


----------



## Pollo PS2

No sé si alguien seguirá por aquí...

He montado el circuito y el nivel de salida es extremamente bajo... Le pego a una etapa de potencia de 150W que rebienta que da gusto, asi que por ahí no van los tiros...

El tema es que conectando la salida directamente a la salida de cualquier operacional integrado suena muy fuerte y tal, no sé qué es lo que estaré haciendo mal... El FET de salida he utilizado el J113, y fijándome en el esquema, no estoy seguro de haberlo conectado correctamente, pero tampoco lo puedo comprobar al 100% porque estoy utilizando la versión que ricardodeni modificó para implementar el 4053 y el footswitch y hay algunas cosas que cambian por esa zona.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.



PD: Por cierto la salida desde el send del previo parece sonar correctamente, con todos los controles de tono y a un nivel considerable, así que imagino que el problema debe estar a partir de ahí...


----------



## Fogonazo

Si conectas el amplificador a la salida "Send" ¿ Como suena ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 102698​


----------



## Pollo PS2

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si conectas el amplificador a la salida "Send" ¿ Como suena ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102698​



Parece que funciona como dios manda por esa salida... El problema debe estar más hacia adelante...

Por cierto, no sé si es impresión mía o no he notado mucha modificación por parte de los potes treble y hi mid pero supongo que es porque tenía bajado bastante el potenciómetro de volumen del bajo porque ya te digo, por ahí sale al 100% de volumen y rebienta muchísimo.

Si a alguien le ha ocurrido algo similar y tal que comente por favor y/o alguna idea!

Gracias fogonazo!


----------



## Pablo LB

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Parece que funciona como dios manda por esa salida... El problema debe estar más hacia adelante...
> 
> Por cierto, no sé si es impresión mía o no he notado mucha modificación por parte de los potes treble y hi mid pero supongo que es porque tenía bajado bastante el potenciómetro de volumen del bajo porque ya te digo, por ahí sale al 100% de volumen y rebienta muchísimo.
> 
> Si a alguien le ha ocurrido algo similar y tal que comente por favor y/o alguna idea!
> 
> Gracias fogonazo!



Hola, ese previo funciona bien tal como está, los potes de ecualización de igual manera. Claramente tu problema esta en la etapa después del jack "return", revisa bien la parte que reemplaza al IC para cambiar de canal Boost a Normal, o quizá el FET está malogrado. Utiliza un seguidor de señal de audio.

Saludos.


----------



## Pollo PS2

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola, ese previo funciona bien tal como está, los potes de ecualización de igual manera. Claramente tu problema esta en la etapa después del jack "return", revisa bien la parte que reemplaza al IC para cambiar de canal Boost a Normal, o quizá el FET está malogrado. Utiliza un seguidor de señal de audio.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas, gracias por tu interés. Tengo montada la versión con el 4053. Cuando switcheo con un interruptor el jack de boost se nota más salida teniendo el pote al máximo, pero muy ínfimo. Mañana probaré diferentes puntos del circuito a ver dónde se produce la disminución de volumen.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Pollo PS2

Definitivamente, parece producirse la atenuación considerable al llegar al otro extremo del potenciómetro (resistencia fija de 50k), tanto con boost o sin boost activado, baja a niveles ínfimos la señal ahí. El potenciómetro está en perfecto estado, es nuevo, así que me estoy empezando a romper la cabeza. Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia...

Un saludo


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola, probaste a saltar la etapa del CD4053?


----------



## Fogonazo

Emplea el amplificador como "Seguidor de señal", dejando conectada la GND del amplificador a la del previo vas haciendo contacto en las etapas del previo como para identificar donde se pierde la señal.

*Por ejemplo:*
A la entrada y a la salida del CD4053
A la entrada y a la salida del del FET

Obviamente con el volumen del amplificador bastante bajo como para que no te vuele la cabeza.


----------



## Pollo PS2

Pablolb84 y Fogonazo, me van a matar jajaj

Seguía pasándome lo mismo... Al pinchar en la salida del 4053 el volumen era bajísimo... El problema estaba apartir de ahí entonces...

Cuando me da por pensar en el J113 (que al final acabó siendo un J112)... Por vagancia y ignorancia, al colocar el JFET miré las fotos de ricardodeni, ya que pensé: "No me tengo que poner a mirar datasheets, ya que tengo el mismo que el original, el patillaje será igual", y lo coloqué igual que él; él colocó un BF 245.

Total, que al sacar el jfet para darle la vuelta me cargo una pata, "Más gafe imposible..." pensé... ¡Hasta que caí en cuenta que tenía un J112 de una etapa muerta! Busco datasheets, veo que aunque sean referencias diferentes parecen ser el mismo jfet... Sustituyo... y ¡PUM!

Funciona maravillosamente.

Muchas gracias por el circuito a ricardodeni, a vosotros por el interés en mi problema y bueno, dejo mi granito de arena al hilo por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo...

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Pablolb84 y Fogonazo, me van a matar jajaj. . . .



Lectura recomendada para nuevos proyectos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## simplespectro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lectura recomendada para nuevos proyectos:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/






EL PCB DE "EMURRIPER" TIENE UN ERROR ES EL ARCHIVO de la etapa de Potencia en pdf gallien Krueger PCB Power Amp V2.pcb.pdf que esta en winrar hay dejo una foto con la solución saludos a todos!!


----------



## emurriper

simplespectro dijo:


> EL PCB DE "EMURRIPER" TIENE UN ERROR ES EL ARCHIVO de la etapa de Potencia en pdf gallien Krueger PCB Power Amp V2.pcb.pdf que esta en winrar hay dejo una foto con la solución saludos a todos!!



Te agradezco, disculpas a todos  mañana publico la corrección lista, en su momento lo corregí pero no actualicé la información. Mil disculpas a todos, soy muy cuidadoso con esto pero esta se me escapó. Apenas entré a trabajar les envió fotos de la PCB terminada con mediciones y todo, se los debo


----------



## emurriper

Buenas tardes, les dejo el PCB del amplificador con las correcciones propuestas


----------



## Fogonazo

emurriper dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les dejo el PCB del amplificador con las correcciones propuestas



El diseño anterior de tu PCB fue eliminado.

Podrías agregar al LayOut de componentes como para que quede mas completo el comentario.


----------



## simplespectro

EMURRIPER !!!puedes dejar el nombre del programa que usaste para mejorar el pcb,por que tengo el Express PCB y no logro abrirlo ,o bien deja una impresion del pdf con el lado de componente y el lado de cobre, de un lado y del otro para el método de plancha ,UNA SUGERENCIA CONECTA EL GND DE LA FUENTE DE +/- 15 Vcc Al Resto De Los GND DEL CIRCUITO y si puedes agranda las islas de la base de los transistores de potencia ,ya que cuando lo quieres desdoldar  los componentes esta tiende a levantarse del resto del circuito ,desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

simplespectro dijo:


> EMURRIPER !!!*puedes dejar el nombre del programa que usaste para mejorar el pcb*,por que tengo el Express PCB y no logro abrirlo ,o bien deja una impresion del pdf con el lado de componente y el lado de cobre, de un lado y del otro para el método de plancha ,UNA SUGERENCIA CONECTA EL GND DE LA FUENTE DE +/- 15 Vcc Al Resto De Los GND DEL CIRCUITO y si puedes agranda las islas de la base de los transistores de potencia ,ya que cuando lo quieres desdoldar  los componentes esta tiende a levantarse del resto del circuito ,desde ya gracias



Es el *PCBWizard*


----------



## simplespectro

Buenisimo Fogonazo por el dato del software!! .,Aquí subo unas fotos, el resto de las fotos seleccionada junto al error de Emurriper corregido formato en winrrar, para que vean como quedaron los pcb´s  terminados de mi GK 400 !!.Que ya esta funcionando a la perfección, solo me queda montarlo en un gabinete metálico para finalizar el proyecto,desde ya quiero agradecer a todos los que me apoyaron en este proyecto, a los que confiaron y ante todo al Foro de Electrónicos que siempre están para dar una mano amiga!!

aqui dejo las fotos en winrrar


----------



## emurriper

Fogonazo muchas gracias por la actualización, amigo simplespectro el software como dijo fogonazo es el pcbwizard, lo puse así para que modifiquen a su gusto.
Gracias nuevamente a ambos.
Simplespectro porque no usaste las resistencias de loza de 5W, se ven mejor, estéticamente hablando?
Ahhh se me olvidaba para diseñar el frontal del equipo utilicé FrontDesign, es muy fácil e intuitivo


----------



## simplespectro

gracias por el dato Emurriper !, no utilice las de 5 W por que conseguí las de 10w y bueno ya esta. Lo que queda es realizar nuevamente y modificar pcb  para resistencias de 10w .estuve mirando El pcb y si colocas el Q1 mas Cerca del Q2 puedes unir con un solo jumper el punto medio del circuito  con la unión de R5 Y R6  chequea esta data para una mejora en la modificación saludos!!


----------



## emurriper

simplespectro dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal amigos del foro, bueno dada las circunstancias del pcb de emurriper ,al mismo lo eh editado ,dejo un winrar con: pdf´s para imprimir para el método plancha y guiarte según los componentes con sus respectivos nombres ,les dejo  un abrazo para todos y a seguir editando el circuito !!!


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


>



 vuelvo a subir los archivos me di cuenta que nombre mal 3 transistores ya eh corregido sus nombres jajaja  ya se me escapo la tortugaaa jajajajajajaa
Nuevo pcb Emurriper by FR (simplespectro)
Hola que tal amigos del foro, bueno dada las circunstancias del pcb de emurriper ,al mismo lo eh editado ,dejo un winrar con: pdf´s para imprimir para el método plancha y guiarte según los componentes con sus respectivos nombres ,les dejo un abrazo para todos y a seguir editando el circuito !!!


----------



## simplespectro

simplespectro dijo:


> vuelvo a subir los archivos me di cuenta que nombre mal 3 transistores ya eh corregido sus nombres jajaja  ya se me escapo la tortugaaa jajajajajajaa
> Nuevo pcb Emurriper by FR (simplespectro)
> Hola que tal amigos del foro, bueno dada las circunstancias del pcb de emurriper ,al mismo lo eh editado ,dejo un winrar con: pdf´s para imprimir para el método plancha y guiarte según los componentes con sus respectivos nombres ,les dejo un abrazo para todos y a seguir editando el circuito !!!



hola de nuevo quiero citar  a emurriper a Fogonazo y al que se quiera sumar para chequear este esquema lo termine hace un dia , el circuito es el original de la etapa de potencia del Galien el circuito lo pueden bajar del pdf de Emurriper (circuito_2_214.pdf).lo que me resta es ver si le encuentran algún error en caso de que No lo aya  subo el mismo pero ya para imprimir un saludo a todos!!


----------



## emurriper

simplespectro dijo:


> hola de nuevo quiero citar  a emurriper a Fogonazo y al que se quiera sumar para chequear este esquema lo termine hace un dia , el circuito es el original de la etapa de potencia del Galien el circuito lo pueden bajar del pdf de Emurriper (circuito_2_214.pdf).lo que me resta es ver si le encuentran algún error en caso de que No lo aya  subo el mismo pero ya para imprimir un saludo a todos!!



Listo me sumo a la revisión


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Listo me sumo a la revisión



espero tu respuesta


----------



## mrimpresos

hey buenas tardes para todos, le hice una modificacion a la pre y cambie el transistor por un tubo, suena genial les dejo el esquema es muy facil, buena tarde para todos y DIOS los colme de Bendiciones


----------



## simplespectro

mrimpresos dijo:


> hey buenas tardes para todos, le hice una modificacion a la pre y cambie el transistor por un tubo, suena genial les dejo el esquema es muy facil, buena tarde para todos y DIOS los colme de Bendiciones


buenisimo pero se alimenta con la misma fuente? o lo alimentas al tubo con una fuente mas te pregunto por que no soy muy culto con los tubo desde ya gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## emurriper

Me sumo a esa inquietud (la de voltaje) y añado otra, la referencia del tubo? Ya lo probaste?


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Me sumo a esa inquietud (la de voltaje) y añado otra, la referencia del tubo? Ya lo probaste?



emurriper!!!!! termine el ampli de casualidad tienes face? asi te las muestro por que aqui se complica con lo del topic,tengo las 205 fotos quedo exelente con gabinete y todo, de casualidad chequeaste el pcb que subi?¡


----------



## emurriper

Pero súbelas al foro de amplificadores hechos en casa y las compartes con todos así  personas que han colaborado pueden verlo. Por mp creo que puedo enviarte el face, vamos a ver si no violo las normas del foro

Respecto al PCB he revisado unas 3 veces y no veo error pero según el foro del amigo Fogonazo, faltan unas 10 o 20 revisadas más. Creo que mejor lo armo y lo priebo con unos TO-3 que tengo por ahí guardados


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Pero súbelas al foro de amplificadores hechos en casa y las compartes con todos así  personas que han colaborado pueden verlo. Por mp creo que puedo enviarte el face, vamos a ver si no violo las normas del foro
> 
> Respecto al PCB he revisado unas 3 veces y no veo error pero según el foro del amigo Fogonazo, faltan unas 10 o 20 revisadas más. Creo que mejor lo armo y lo priebo con unos TO-3 que tengo por ahí guardados



bueno mañana en la tarde subo los pcb para el método plancha así lo ensayas


----------



## emurriper

Listo gracias, en un PDF por favor, o sí vas a subirlo en otro formato me das el nombre del software


----------



## mrimpresos

emurriper dijo:


> Me sumo a esa inquietud (la de voltaje) y añado otra, la referencia del tubo? Ya lo probaste?



hola, buenos dias, mira la alimentacion puede ser de dos formas.

uno
con el 12+ se pone en el pin 4 y el pin 5 va a tierra y listo.

dos
hacer una fuente regulada de 6 voltios, para pin 4 y 5, el pin 9 a tierra.


la referecia de el tubo es de 12au7, o sino se consigue se puede utilizar el 12at7, con el 12at7 se produce un poco de overdriver muy chevere, por la saturacion del tubo,

recordar que para la primera opcion se debe tener un transformador de 1 Amperio

si se utiliza la segunda opcion se utiliza un transformador adicional u otro secundario el consumo de los filamentos es de 300 ma.



simplespectro dijo:


> buenisimo pero se alimenta con la misma fuente? o lo alimentas al tubo con una fuente mas te pregunto por que no soy muy culto con los tubo desde ya gracias por tu respuesta



hola, buenos dias, mira la alimentacion puede ser de dos formas.

uno
con el 12+ se pone en el pin 4 y el pin 5 va a tierra y listo.

dos
hacer una fuente regulada de 6 voltios, para pin 4 y 5, el pin 9 a tierra.


la referecia de el tubo es de 12au7, o sino se consigue se puede utilizar el 12at7, con el 12at7 se produce un poco de overdriver muy chevere, por la saturacion del tubo,

recordar que para la primera opcion se debe tener un transformador de 1 Amperio

si se utiliza la segunda opcion se utiliza un transformador adicional u otro secundario el consumo de los filamentos es de 300 ma.


----------



## javier xino

hola hola , jajajajj en mi preampli que aun no esta terminado hice eso mismo con el fet , le puse medio triodo   con la diferencia que yo coupo una pequeña fuente nixie que tomo 12v y los eleva a 400v  y suena muy muy bien , yo utilizo tubos 12ax7 / ecc83 en casi todos los preamplis y pedales a tubos que realizo ... 

estoy terminando unas modificaciones un poco mas grandes a este preamppara que sea  con 2 tubos y ,dos controles de gaancia y dos master  ,en fin de dos canales

PD : les subo una fotito de la primera etapa ya construida , aun no termino el pre , tengo la pcb hecha solo falta conexionar y montarlo en su gabinete


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Listo gracias, en un PDF por favor, o sí vas a subirlo en otro formato me das el nombre del software




Lo pedido es deuda!,aqui te subo los pdf ojo hice un winrar con 2 carpetas con pdf a medida y uno mas grande por si las dudas, el que es a medida es la carpeta que dice pcb chico y los que son grandes es la carpeta pcb grande a demás dejo una foto del pcb a color y te dejo una foto de como quedo terminado el ampli en el Rack





javier xino dijo:


> hola hola , jajajajj en mi preampli que aun no esta terminado hice eso mismo con el fet , le puse medio triodo   con la diferencia que yo coupo una pequeña fuente nixie que tomo 12v y los eleva a 400v  y suena muy muy bien , yo utilizo tubos 12ax7 / ecc83 en casi todos los preamplis y pedales a tubos que realizo ...
> 
> estoy terminando unas modificaciones un poco mas grandes a este preamppara que sea  con 2 tubos y ,dos controles de gaancia y dos master  ,en fin de dos canales
> 
> PD : les subo una fotito de la primera etapa ya construida , aun no termino el pre , tengo la pcb hecha solo falta conexionar y montarlo en su gabinete



podras subir el circuito así lo implementamos? muchas gracias, aa para los que quieran conseguir el FET en Buenos Aires los tiene una distribuidora que se llama Elko Arrow googleenlo que tiene millones de componentes y de calidad


----------



## Fogonazo

simplespectro dijo:


> Lo pedido es deuda!,aqui te subo los pdf ojo hice un winrar con 2 carpetas con pdf a medida y uno mas grande por si las dudas, el que es a medida es la carpeta que dice pcb chico y los que son grandes es la carpeta pcb grande a demás dejo una foto del pcb a color y te dejo una foto de como quedo terminado el ampli en el Rack
> 
> podras subir el circuito así lo implementamos? muchas gracias, aa _*para los que quieran conseguir el FET en Buenos Aires los tiene una distribuidora que se llama Elko Arrow googleenlo*_ que tiene millones de componentes y de calidad



También se podría haber buscado en el Foro 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina

¿ Esa placa está comprobada ?


*Si hay alguna placa con errores, por favor informar para eliminarla y evitar confusiones  *


----------



## emurriper

Fogonazo dijo:


> También se podría haber buscado en el Foro
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina
> 
> ¿ Esa placa está comprobada ?
> 
> 
> *Si hay alguna placa con errores, por favor informar para eliminarla y evitar confusiones  *




Fogonazo, mañana la voy a montar y sí termino, publico resultados y por favor si hay algún error actualizas con las correcciones propuestas. Gracias


----------



## simplespectro

Fogonazo dijo:


> También se podría haber buscado en el Foro
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina
> 
> ¿ Esa placa está comprobada ?
> 
> 
> *Si hay alguna placa con errores, por favor informar para eliminarla y evitar confusiones  *



Hola fogonazo la eh chequeado mas de 60 veces y creo no encontrar error ,por eso en mensajes anteriores te eh llamado para su revisión así como a emirriper , de ti no eh obtenido respuestas alguna. pero del colega emurriper si ,según el no a encontrado errores. solo me resta tu respuesta, si estas disponible a colaborar en su revisión, desde ya gracias y un saludo desde Buenos Aires ,Quilmes, Bernal Oeste, Argentina!!


----------



## javier xino

simplespectro si subire todo pero cuando este terminado , aun trabajo en el pcb del pre a tubos con  control de contour por potenciometro , ya lo tengo diseñado , solo me falta probar si funciona correctamente y subo todo a la comunidad ,  un saludo !


----------



## emurriper

Hola simplespectro, me demoré un poco pero estaba muy ocupado, ya termine de ensamblar la PCB que subiste y me marca la serie, tengo el -Vcc de la fuente en la salida. Mañana le hecho otra revisada a ver por dónde podría estar el daño. Chauuu


----------



## malesi

Por poco tiempo que tengas no es normal colocar los finales de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## emurriper

Si te refieres a los transistores solo están así para efectos de prueba


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Hola simplespectro, me demoré un poco pero estaba muy ocupado, ya termine de ensamblar la PCB que subiste y me marca la serie, tengo el -Vcc de la fuente en la salida. Mañana le hecho otra revisada a ver por dónde podría estar el daño. Chauuuhttp://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/26/ze6y9uju.jpghttp://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/26/3a2emaba.jpg




mmmm que raro emurriper !!! algún componente malo sera?  fijate si vino en buen estado el circuito integrado y la alimentación de ese mismo , espero novedades quedo muy linda la placa ahora resta arrancarla que sera lo que a pasado?


----------



## emurriper

Yo pienso que puede ser que como no quité la tinta del cobre, debe haber alguna pista unida, aunque yo medí continuidad y no encontré nada sin embargo me faltan unas 99 revisiones más jeje.

 Pd. El diseño es tuyo hermano, por lo de la estética


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Yo pienso que puede ser que como no quité la tinta del cobre, debe haber alguna pista unida, aunque yo medí continuidad y no encontré nada sin embargo me faltan unas 99 revisiones más jeje.
> 
> Pd. El diseño es tuyo hermano, por lo de la estética



si lo hice con el express pcb si es muy mio el estilo, pero bue si hay alguna sugerencia la cambiamos a futuro daleeee


----------



## emurriper

Amigo simplespectro está listo y funcionando al 100, el problema era lo que te había comentado, el tonner negro conduce, aveces no lo quito porque se ve bien, pero la limpié con isopropilico y listo, ya cuadré el bias a 10mV como indica el fabricante y está sonando. Amigo Fogonazo el plano está probado y doy fé que funciona. Gracias simplespectro por el aporte

Me olvidaba decirte que también armé el pre de este post y sin palabras, muy buen sonido y la ecualización bastante buena, ahora hablo con mi carpintero para que me haga el chasis y llevo al plotter la calcomanía con todos los nombres de los controles y botones.


----------



## simplespectro

emurriper dijo:


> Amigo simplespectro está listo y funcionando al 100, el problema era lo que te había comentado, el tonner negro conduce, aveces no lo quito porque se ve bien, pero la limpié con isopropilico y listo, ya cuadré el bias a 10mV como indica el fabricante y está sonando. Amigo Fogonazo el plano está probado y doy fé que funciona. Gracias simplespectro por el aporte
> 
> Me olvidaba decirte que también armé el pre de este post y sin palabras, muy buen sonido y la ecualización bastante buena, ahora hablo con mi carpintero para que me haga el chasis y llevo al plotter la calcomanía con todos los nombres de los controles y botones.




Que Grandeee!!! EMURRIPER! yo sabia que lo íbamos a lograr !, digo lo íbamos a lograr, por que, vos Emurriper lograste montar el proyecto antes que yo su creador (obvio hablo del PCB)   un placer compartir un proyecto para que muchos lo disfruten a pleno!


----------



## nanananabatman

saludos !! una pregunta, alguien ha hecho la modificación del fet por el tubo? alguna fotito audio para ver si vale la pena la inversion


----------



## simplespectro

mrimpresos dijo:


> hola, buenos dias, mira la alimentacion puede ser de dos formas.
> 
> uno
> con el 12+ se pone en el pin 4 y el pin 5 va a tierra y listo.
> 
> dos
> hacer una fuente regulada de 6 voltios, para pin 4 y 5, el pin 9 a tierra.
> 
> 
> la referecia de el tubo es de 12au7, o sino se consigue se puede utilizar el 12at7, con el 12at7 se produce un poco de overdriver muy chevere, por la saturacion del tubo,
> 
> recordar que para la primera opcion se debe tener un transformador de 1 Amperio
> 
> si se utiliza la segunda opcion se utiliza un transformador adicional u otro secundario el consumo de los filamentos es de 300 ma.
> 
> 
> 
> hola, buenos dias, mira la alimentacion puede ser de dos formas.
> 
> uno
> con el 12+ se pone en el pin 4 y el pin 5 va a tierra y listo.
> 
> dos
> hacer una fuente regulada de 6 voltios, para pin 4 y 5, el pin 9 a tierra.
> 
> 
> la referecia de el tubo es de 12au7, o sino se consigue se puede utilizar el 12at7, con el 12at7 se produce un poco de overdriver muy chevere, por la saturacion del tubo,
> 
> recordar que para la primera opcion se debe tener un transformador de 1 Amperio
> 
> si se utiliza la segunda opcion se utiliza un transformador adicional u otro secundario el consumo de los filamentos es de 300 ma.



hacela corta sube una foto con el esquemático adaptado y ya, no te párese mejor? gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Walter Roma

javier xino dijo:


> hola compañeros solo pasaba a agradecer por el pre  y mostrar mi versión de este magnifico amplificador.
> 
> esta 100% funcional solo tengo una duda .
> 
> el pre-amplificador distorsiona un poco , pienso que puede ser la batería de mi bajo que es activo y ya necesita un cambio.
> no e tenido tiempo de ahondar y verificar esto , de no ser así , buscare una solución y la compartire con la comunidad por si a alguien le sucediese lo mismo, por lo demás estoy encantado con el sonido de este amplificador
> 
> saludos a todos y gracias



Diaculpa la molestia, pero me gustaría saber que programa utilizaste, o como hiciste para realizar el diseño del frente? 

Desde ya gracias, Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Walter Roma dijo:


> Diaculpa la molestia, pero me gustaría saber que programa utilizaste, o como hiciste para realizar el diseño del frente?
> 
> Desde ya gracias, Saludos!



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/programa-diseno-frentes-equipos-43493/


----------



## simplespectro

Walter Roma dijo:


> Diaculpa la molestia, pero me gustaría saber que programa utilizaste, o como hiciste para realizar el diseño del frente?
> 
> Desde ya gracias, Saludos!



En mi caso personal Walter ,no utilice ningún programa solo la imaginación, para que el frente quedase así, ahora para los pcb´s utilice el Express PCB y anterior a ese para hacer la modificación del pcb de emurriper el programa que utilizo el  PCB Wizard. saludos!!!


----------



## simplespectro

Hola a todos ,dejo  unas fotos de la etapa de potencia original pero echa por mi, a mi estilo, espero les guste las fotos ,el ampli esta 100% funcional ,descarguen el pcb que deje mas arriba vale la pena, el ajuste es muy sencillo , cualquiera lo puede hacer, se deben tener en cuenta las precauciones necesarias para el arranque de la etapa de potencia , hasta luego y estamos hablandooo.


----------



## simplespectro

Hola amigos del foro!, dejo unas fotitos del Pre, lo estoy re diseñando con el ExpressPCB, espero les guste, cuando lo termine de montar subo las fotos del pre terminado y el pcb así también lo hacen, lo eh re diseñando para aquellos que no conseguimos las placas de tamaño de 32cm de ancho, estas son 2 de (150mm X 57mm), también acomode la posición de los potenciometros de tonos, a la izquierda los graves y a la derecha los agudos, con excepción del Potenciometro de Boost,el modelo original los tiene al revés, saludos a todos.


----------



## simplespectro

hola amigos bueno subo unas fotos reales de como esta quedando el proyecto espero sepan apreciar muy próximamente subo los PCB para que lo puedan hacer ustedes también saludos a todos!!


----------



## Walter Roma

simplespectro dijo:


> hola amigos bueno subo unas fotos reales de como esta quedando el proyecto espero sepan apreciar muy próximamente subo los PCB para que lo puedan hacer ustedes también saludos a todos!!



Muy bueno! 

Yo pronto subire como va quedando el mio, aunque esta un poco colgado por tema de tiempos hehehe

Saludos!


----------



## simplespectro

Amigos del foro dejo aqui los PCB´s del los pre del GK RB400 que les prometí que están diseñados en 2 partes de 57 mm X 150 mm , los cuales funcionan de Maravilla, tambien eh dejado un lado del los SW1,2,3y4 conectado a masa para que le coloque un led con una resistencia al + vcc o al - vcc como mas les guste, del lado superior asi saben cuando esta accionado o no los swicht, cualquier duda con la colocacion De La "R13" no duden en consultar ,ya que deje como para colocarla en un pcb o en el otro a criterio del que lo arme, los Pcb Andan barbaro arrancan de una siempre y cuando se respete todo como debe ir ,también sumo el PCb del send y return el cual eh diseñado para que le coloquen resistencias, para que se adapte mejor con su pedal de FX ,eso se los dejo de tarea, vean si conviene colocar o no, queda en ustedes averiguar cual es el mejor valor para este pcb,desde ya agradezco los me gusta a emurriper, mjordan, ricardodeni, angel36,Walter Roma, alcidesruben y los demas amigos del foro, saludos nuevamente desde, Bernal Oeste, Quilmes ,Buenos Aires Argentina!!


----------



## simplespectro

simplespectro dijo:


> Amigos del foro dejo aqui los PCB´s del los pre del GK RB400 que les prometí que están diseñados en 2 partes de 57 mm X 150 mm , los cuales funcionan de Maravilla, tambien eh dejado un lado del los SW1,2,3y4 conectado a masa para que le coloque un led con una resistencia al + vcc o al - vcc como mas les guste, del lado superior asi saben cuando esta accionado o no los swicht, cualquier duda con la colocacion De La "R13" no duden en consultar ,ya que deje como para colocarla en un pcb o en el otro a criterio del que lo arme, los Pcb Andan barbaro arrancan de una siempre y cuando se respete todo como debe ir ,también sumo el PCb del send y return el cual eh diseñado para que le coloquen resistencias, para que se adapte mejor con su pedal de FX ,eso se los dejo de tarea, vean si conviene colocar o no, queda en ustedes averiguar cual es el mejor valor para este pcb,desde ya agradezco los me gusta a emurriper, mjordan, ricardodeni, angel36,Walter Roma, alcidesruben y los demas amigos del foro, saludos nuevamente desde, Bernal Oeste, Quilmes ,Buenos Aires Argentina!!




Para el  PCb del send y return el cual eh diseñado para que le coloquen resistencias para adaptar  con su pedal de FX , vean si conviene colocar o no.Por lo que estuve investigando las resistencias suelen ser de 680 ohms o de 1 kohms vean cual mas le conviene, En el caso de que no coloquen resistencias,suelden un "alambre" (jumper ,puente ponticelo  como lo llamen)  donde dice RR y RS saludos nuevamente a todos!
PD: para mi caso  no necesite las resistencias dejo unas fotos de como quedo.


----------



## luis vera

Amigos,
No escribo un buen tiempo pero siempre estoy atento a sus proyectos.. yo también armé mi versión del GK, les adjunto unas fotos.


----------



## istikis

muy bueno luis vera, felicidades. a ver si puedes subir algunas muestras de audio ya que veo que estas bien equipado. un saludo!


----------



## KrlosS10

Que tal amigos, estuve leyendo y no encontré mi duda...
Que tal suena el boost?
Yo quiero quitárselo, leí de ricardodeni que éste le daba un efecto de disorsion. Y la verdad no la utilizo.... Tengo la PCB diseñada hasta el send con  su respectivo volumen máster. Que me aconsejan?


----------



## simplespectro

KrlosS10 dijo:


> Que tal amigos, estuve leyendo y no encontré mi duda...
> Que tal suena el boost?
> Yo quiero quitárselo, leí de ricardodeni que éste le daba un efecto de disorsion. Y la verdad no la utilizo.... Tengo la PCB diseñada hasta el send con  su respectivo volumen máster. Que me aconsejan?



mucho no hace, mas que nada refuerza un poco lo aural, pero NO ES UN EFECTO DE DISTORCION ,desde mi punto de prueba,en realidad lo que  distorsiona es el primer pre que pasado los 3/4 de ganancia empieza a distorsionar, ahora si quieres sacárselo hazlo  tranquilamente no hay ningún drama
 , es mas capas te conviene cambiarlo por un Loudness , o reforzador de bajos que seria una idea piola para el proyecto.


----------



## KrlosS10

Mi idea es agregarle una etapa de send y return, una entrada auxiliar con volumen propio, y salida directa que saque de un preamp fender rumble 100


----------



## simplespectro

KrlosS10 dijo:


> Mi idea es agregarle una etapa de send y return, una entrada auxiliar con volumen propio, y salida directa que saque de un preamp fender rumble 100, que por cierto por ahí lo tengo, a quien el enterese que diga.




aaa ok fijate que yo deje las placas pasivas del send y return en el item # 586 ,ya lo otro si lo tenes subilo


----------



## simplespectro

Bueno subo fotos de como quedo el mio disculpen las demoras,


----------



## sergio galvez

hola que tal.te queria hacer una consulta como seria para ponerle 2 jacks uno para bajo activo y otro para pasivo ? se puede?



todavia no empeze quiero armarlo.cuanto mas o menos me puede llegar a salir hacerlo?


----------



## simplespectro

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola que tal.te queria hacer una consulta como seria para ponerle 2 jacks uno para bajo activo y otro para pasivo ? se puede?
> 
> 
> 
> todavia no empeze quiero armarlo.cuanto mas o menos me puede llegar a salir hacerlo?





Hola Sergio arma el previo que hice yo (simplespectro) que va de 10 para bajo activo!! ya que tiene 2 entradas,ya que una atenua a la otra y se compensa bien para bajo activo, aparte tenes el atenuador original del circuito podes bajarte los PCB en los item´s #582(fotos) y en #585 que están en formato winrar y las placas esta en 2 partes de 15 cm de largo cada una por 5,7 cm de ancho. 
Ahora si quieres hacer un pre para bajo activo y adaptarlo es otra cosa pero creo que con el pre de 2 entradas y el atenuador va re bien.
PD: aaa me olvidaba en el item #563 esta  en formato winrar la etapa de potencia, también realizada por mi, anda de 10, siempre y cuando tomes los precauciones necesarias  para su arranque saludoss

a te dejo una foto de un pre de un equipo conocido el Hartke system ha 3500 solo la etapa de pre activo y pasivo.


----------



## sergio galvez

hola simplespectro muchas gracias por responder esta muy bueno el tuyo voy a intentarlo, el codigo y los valores de los componentes son los mismos que los que estan en el original que esta en esta pag? construyasuvideorockola.com



es decir la lista de componentes como ser valores de resistencias capacitores transistores de donde los saco de ahi?

ah otra pregunta mas y no jodo mas veo que sos de quilmes yo soy de longchamps hay alguna otra casa aca en zona sur que no sean marimon o nakama de lomas de zamora. ahi en quilmes hay otras?



cual seria la r1A


----------



## sergio galvez

en el original dice trafo de 15x15 de 300ma y la mayoria dice de 15x15 de 1 amp pero tengo que cambiar algun componente o no pasa nada? si le pongo de 1a


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio galvez dijo:


> en el original dice trafo de 15x15 de 300ma y la mayoria dice de 15x15 de 1 amp pero tengo que cambiar algun componente o no pasa nada? si le pongo de 1a



No   pasa   nada


----------



## simplespectro

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola simplespectro muchas gracias por responder esta muy bueno el tuyo voy a intentarlo, el codigo y los valores de los componentes son los mismos que los que estan en el original que esta en esta pag? construyasuvideorockola.com
> 
> 
> 
> es decir la lista de componentes como ser valores de resistencias capacitores transistores de donde los saco de ahi?
> 
> ah otra pregunta mas y no jodo mas veo que sos de quilmes yo soy de longchamps hay alguna otra casa aca en zona sur que no sean marimon o nakama de lomas de zamora. ahi en quilmes hay otras?
> 
> 
> 
> cual seria la r1A



R1 y R1a las dos son del mismo valor los componentes son los mismo que el del circuito original .
en Quilmes tenes electrónica gonzales ,electrónica 80,Radian electrónica, Coleman y Rc electrónica.aa me olvidaba el el cruce Varela FV electrónica y en Ezpeleta electrónica victor, espero aver ayudado saludos.


----------



## sergio galvez

Hola queria agradecerles a ambos por la ayuda y por la rapidez en contestar muchas gracias en estos dias empiezo a contruirlo


----------



## sergio galvez

hola que tal ya compre algunas cosas tengo otra duda los diodos zener de 12v son de 1 w o de 1/2w ? otra mas vi que el reemplazo del fet es el bf245 es ese solo o hay algun otro? y como iria


----------



## KrlosS10

Los zener de 1/2 w te sirven amigo, El fet lo puedes cambiar por un nte469, j113 o  k117...


----------



## sergio galvez

ah joya muchas gracias y los reemplazos del transistor van de la misma forma que el plano original??


----------



## emurriper

La mayoría de reemplazos que usé había que invertir los pines o trocarlos pero no hubo diferencia perceptible en cuanto a calidad. Es cuestión de mirar la hija de datos


----------



## KrlosS10

En el PCB están marcados la inicial de cada pin del transistor g=gate d=drain s=source como te dijo emurriper es cuestión de mirar las hojas de datos del transistor que vayas a usar


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio galvez dijo:


> ah joya muchas gracias y los reemplazos del transistor van de la misma forma que el plano original??



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## emurriper

Yo empleo una técnica cuando hago los PCB y es que a los transistores pequeños (TO-92) les hago los agujeros de la placa en forma de triángulo para poder girarlos sin necesidad de trocar los pines. Claro está, no se sí eso está en la guía que te dio el señor Fogonazo


----------



## KrlosS10

buenas amigos... ya he realizado el preamp tal cual esta aca en la pagina, pero lo vendí y estoy organizandolo en diferentes etapas, le quité el boost, y tengo una duda, quiero agregarle una entrada auxiliar y lo diseñe de la siguiente forma: 

estan de acuerdo o creen que hay algo mal?


----------



## dark089

hola 
  @simplespectro

 me podrías decir que programa utilizaste para realizar, la placa del amplificador.

 saludos


----------



## simplespectro

dark089 dijo:


> hola
> @simplespectro
> 
> me podrías decir que programa utilizaste para realizar, la placa del amplificador.
> 
> saludos


hola que tal el amigable,  ExpressPCB  saludos!!





KrlosS10 dijo:


> buenas amigos... ya he realizado el preamp tal cual esta aca en la pagina, pero lo vendí y estoy organizandolo en diferentes etapas, le quité el boost, y tengo una duda, quiero agregarle una entrada auxiliar y lo diseñe de la siguiente forma:
> 
> estan de acuerdo o creen que hay algo mal?



no esta mal la idea si con el simulador funciona solo resta probarlo con el pre a ver como se porta la calidad de señal de audio


----------



## sergio galvez

hola gente una consulta ya lo tengo casi armado al pre pero no me habia dado cuenta que cuando compre me dieron todos los capacitores ceramicos y los electroliticos pero viendo las fotos veo que hay unos de poliester.hay diferencia ? o andara igual en el caso de no ser lo mismo cuales son los que tengo que reemplazar?


----------



## emurriper

Los cerámicos responden mejor a altas frecuencias pero en este caso creo que el oído no notará la diferencia


----------



## simplespectro

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola gente una consulta ya lo tengo casi armado al pre pero no me habia dado cuenta que cuando compre me dieron todos los capacitores ceramicos y los electroliticos pero viendo las fotos veo que hay unos de poliester.hay diferencia ? o andara igual en el caso de no ser lo mismo cuales son los que tengo que reemplazar?



hola sergio galvez, la diferencia es prácticamente nula, yo  arme con uno de un  tipo y con otro , la verdad no hay diferencia notable, tenes que fijarte que los valores cumplan bien con lo pedido en el listado de materiales, ahora si quieres afinar el numero de los valores te recomiendo medir los capacitores con un tester que tenga medidor o bien un calibrador para capacitores pero eso ya es ponerse a ser muy minucioso con la calidad de los mismo, cerámico o poliester si los valores estan correctos tiene que andar igual. saludos


----------



## ilopez84

simplespectro dijo:


> Hola a todos ,dejo  unas fotos de la etapa de potencia original pero echa por mi, a mi estilo, espero les guste las fotos ,el ampli esta 100% funcional ,descarguen el pcb que deje mas arriba vale la pena, el ajuste es muy sencillo , cualquiera lo puede hacer, se deben tener en cuenta las precauciones necesarias para el arranque de la etapa de potencia , hasta luego y estamos hablandooo.



Que potenciatiene tu etapa de potencia? tendrás diagrama? Por cierto buen trabajo, Saludos.


----------



## simplespectro

ilopez84 dijo:


> Que potenciatiene tu etapa de potencia? tendrás diagrama? Por cierto buen trabajo, Saludos.


gracias es el original del equipo es de 200 watts RMS @ 4 Ohms de los de verdad y la verdad cumple su objetivo. 

El diagrama esta en uno de los winrar que deje anteriormente ver Item´s #546 y #563 saludos y gracias nuevamenteee!!


----------



## sergio galvez

hola gente muchas gracias por la ayuda ya lo termine pero tengo un problema no se si es porque lo conecte solo sin nada en la salida que cuando lo hice salio volando literalmente y me pego en la cara  uno de los capacitores de 100 uf yo le puse uno de 16v tendra que ser de 25 v ? o que pudo haber pasado


----------



## Lord Chango

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola gente muchas gracias por la ayuda ya lo termine pero tengo un problema no se si es porque lo conecte solo sin nada en la salida que cuando lo hice salio volando literalmente y me pego en la cara  uno de los capacitores de 100 uf yo le puse uno de 16v tendra que ser de 25 v ? o que pudo haber pasado



Si le pusiste capacitores de 16v y lo conectaste a 15v, ahi tenes el problema.


----------



## sergio galvez

subo la imagen del esquma original con el capacitor señalado

ah es por eso entonces voy a cambiarlos gracias lord


----------



## simplespectro

sergio galvez dijo:


> subo la imagen del esquma original con el capacitor señalado
> 
> ah es por eso entonces voy a cambiarlos gracias lord



chekea si realmete tienes 15 volts o tienes de mas teóricamente deberías colocar un capacitor de 100 uf X 25 volts , 16 volts es como que estas muy al limite quisas por eso voló


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

simplespectro dijo:


> 16 volts es como que estas muy al limite quisas por eso voló


O el capacitor estaba "al revés"


----------



## Nazzote

Hola, estoy con ganas de hacer este proyecto, no tengo absolutamente nada de materiales asi que haria exactamente lo que dice acá, no adapto nada ni nada. Mi pregunta es, que parlantes le tengo que enchufar a esto? Puedo enchufarle unos chiquitos? Me dijeron que con un ampli de 30W estaba bien pero no encontre un tutorial tan copado como este pero de 30W. So... que parlantes puedo enchufar, que sean mas bien chicos? Gracias


----------



## Lord Chango

Nazzote dijo:


> Hola, estoy con ganas de hacer este proyecto, no tengo absolutamente nada de materiales asi que haria exactamente lo que dice acá, no adapto nada ni nada. Mi pregunta es, que parlantes le tengo que enchufar a esto? Puedo enchufarle unos chiquitos? Me dijeron que con un ampli de 30W estaba bien pero no encontre un tutorial tan copado como este pero de 30W. So... que parlantes puedo enchufar, que sean mas bien chicos? Gracias



Este es un preamplificador, por lo tanto, no se puede conectar ningun parlante directamente. A la salida podes conectar el amplificador que mas te guste, de la potencia que mas te parezca, y con el parlante requerido por la potencia que hayas elegido.

Saludos.


----------



## Nazzote

Genia, ya entendí; ahora te pregunto mas concretamente el amplificador condiciona que parlantes necesito? Tengo los planos de este ampli: *archivo adjunto*

Es de 400W y sirve para bajo, además es el instructivo mas completo que encontre. Habrá algún amplificador de menor potencia para parlantes mas chicos (para bajo) por ahí?

Gracias


----------



## emurriper

El plano del amplificador puede ser ese, acuérdate que la fuente condiciona la potencia de salida. Además el hecho de que entregue 400 vatios no quiere decir que lo tengas que usar a tope. Suerte con tu proyecto y feliz Navidad a todos


----------



## simplespectro

Nazzote dijo:


> Genia, ya entendí; ahora te pregunto mas concretamente el amplificador condiciona que parlantes necesito? Tengo los planos de este ampli: *archivo adjunto*
> 
> Es de 400W y sirve para bajo, además es el instructivo mas completo que encontre. Habrá algún amplificador de menor potencia para parlantes mas chicos (para bajo) por ahí?
> 
> Gracias



Hola Nazzote Los Parlantes que te recomiendo es el bafle tipo los que tienen 4 de 10" y 1 Driver en esta combinación suena Excelente no hay otro Igual


----------



## sergio galvez

Hola gente muchas gracias ya cambie los capacitores y esta.vez no volo nada pero lo conecte a la entrada de microfono de la pc y no emite sonido con el bajo solo si sale por los parlantes pero con el pre conectado no que podra ser ?


----------



## Lord Chango

Puenteaste la parte de send/return?


----------



## sergio galvez

hola lord gracias por responder.no puentie nada cual seria el send y el return?


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola lord gracias por responder.no puentie nada cual seria el send y el return?



 

Ver el archivo adjunto 102698​
Donde dice Send & Return


----------



## simplespectro

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola lord gracias por responder.no puentie nada cual seria el send y el return?



Hola Sergio ,lo que tienes que hacer es lo que demuestra el gráfico en la foto ,o sea Puentea El Send y el retur  si no mira el esquemático que te deje en la otra foto esto lo haces para que continué la señal de audio hacia el siguiente pre y este te de la señal de salida.


----------



## Fogonazo

simplespectro dijo:


> Hola Sergio ,lo que tienes que hacer es lo que demuestra el gráfico en la foto ,o sea Puentea El Send y el retur  si no mira el esquemático que te deje en la otra foto esto lo haces para que continué la señal de audio hacia el siguiente pre y este te de la señal de salida.



Si uno respetara "A Rajatabla" el esquema, *NO* debería hacer falta puentear nada, ya que esa función la hace el propio "Jack" de conexión (Return), que al no tener nada conectado hace el puente mediante un contacto propio.

*Pero: *
1) Habrá que ver si se colocó el Jack adecuado 
2) Habrá que ver si se conectó adecuadamente el Jack 
3) Habrá que ver si el contacto del Jack es suficientemente "Efectivo"


----------



## simplespectro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si uno respetara "A Rajatabla" el esquema, *NO* debería hacer falta puentear nada, ya que esa función la hace el propio "Jack" de conexión (Return), que al no tener nada conectado hace el puente mediante un contacto propio.
> 
> *Pero: *
> 1) Habrá que ver si se colocó el Jack adecuado
> 2) Habrá que ver si se conectó adecuadamente el Jack
> 3) Habrá que ver si el contacto del Jack es suficientemente "Efectivo"



ok se entiende, la idea de puentear es por si los jacks son de mala calidad ,ya que me paso como experiencia personal de comprar jacks chinos y estos al soldar los contactos hacían que se derritiera el plástico que los sostenían, provocando un falso contacto ,sin dejar seguir la señal a la siguiente etapa, por ello tuve que conseguir jacks  de buena calidad de marca (AMP amphenol) y problema solucionado. por eso la idea de puentear ese sector del circuito para sacar todo tipo de dudas y dar una solucion al problema queda mas que claro que si todo se respeta en el montaje deberia de funciona ya que muchos ya el emos armado y lo tenemos funcionando saludos !


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Estimados una consulta estoy armando bajo el nuevo diseño de simplespectro en dos partes el pre. pero en los archivos que se subieron no estan la referencia con el numero de componente y su respectivo valor, he revisado y la placa tiene modificaciones por ejemplo los dos inputs . y los detalles del booster sin pedal. He revisado todos los post y no logro encontrar la referencia para este nuevo diseño o por ahi estoy preguntando una burrada y esta y no lo estoy viendo jejeje.. En las imagenes del pcb y del layout de componente esta el numero de componente(R1 R1A, etc pero no esta el valor.) agradezco de antemano su ayuda!.. Gracias!


----------



## simplespectro

adriangonzaleza dijo:


> Estimados una consulta estoy armando bajo el nuevo diseño de simplespectro en dos partes el pre. pero en los archivos que se subieron no estan la referencia con el numero de componente y su respectivo valor, he revisado y la placa tiene modificaciones por ejemplo los dos inputs . y los detalles del booster sin pedal. He revisado todos los post y no logro encontrar la referencia para este nuevo diseño o por ahi estoy preguntando una burrada y esta y no lo estoy viendo jejeje.. En las imagenes del pcb y del layout de componente esta el numero de componente(R1 R1A, etc pero no esta el valor.) agradezco de antemano su ayuda!.. Gracias!



hola que tal Adri, para armar el pre solo tienes que mirar EL circuito eléctrico R1 y R1A son del mismo valor en el caso de Booster se saco el pedal ya no como que no aplica lo único que hace es reducir un poco los sonidos graves como que  no tiene sentido el pedal para mi, ojo!.el sonido depende  también del tipo de bafle que uses y el estilo de música que toques, cualquier duda no esperes a preguntar yo lo tengo  andando en perfectas condiciones saludos adrian gonzalez!
PD: tambien te dejo el circuito original y el de construya su vídeo Rocola donde R1 es de valor de 12k y para la placa echa por mi  R1A es de igual valor, espero te sirva los datos.


----------



## adriangonzaleza

simplespectro dijo:


> hola que tal Adri, para armar el pre solo tienes que mirar EL circuito eléctrico R1 y R1A son del mismo valor en el caso de Booster se saco el pedal ya no como que no aplica lo único que hace es reducir un poco los sonidos graves como que  no tiene sentido el pedal para mi, ojo!.el sonido depende  también del tipo de bafle que uses y el estilo de música que toques, cualquier duda no esperes a preguntar yo lo tengo  andando en perfectas condiciones saludos adrian gonzalez!
> PD: tambien te dejo el circuito original y el de construya su vídeo Rocola donde R1 es de valor de 12k y para la placa echa por mi  R1A es de igual valor, espero te sirva los datos.



Muchisimas Gracias!! ya esta terminado ahora a probarlo..


----------



## simplespectro

adriangonzaleza dijo:


> Muchisimas Gracias!! ya esta terminado ahora a probarlo..



hola Adri me alegra que ya este montado tu pre , Aaaa me olvidaba por si las dudas tene en cuenta la Colocación de La R13 ya que la deje como para colocarla en una placa O en la otra ver Item N° #585 donde hablo de esto, es el único detalle,también con la plaquita de Send & Retorn ,que la deje para poner resistencias para adaptar mejor con el pedal de FX O no, queda en cada uno esa decisión ver Item N°#586 donde hablo de esto, yo por mi parte no la coloque ya que no necesite. me alegra que te sumes al proyecto espero fotos como dije antes no dudes en pedir datos o ayuda un abrazo!!


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Maestro! ya funciona... luego de renegar un poco con las resistencias y sus valores.. de bruto nomas.. ya tengo todo en su lugar! lo probe con una potencia de prueba q tengo y el bajo pecha un cañazo..
Ahora toca empezar con el ampli y el trafo asi ya queda todo listo.. Solo un comportamiento medio extraño o por desconocimiento . el pote de control de entrada, el que esta junto al atenuador. para que el filtro de medios funcione no tiene que estar al palo.. es decir varia el funcionamiento de los botones de corte medio o booster de agudos si esta al palo o al medio de su posicion..  esto es correcto... perdon por la burrada si es asi... y van las fotos ... muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## simplespectro

adriangonzaleza dijo:


> Maestro! ya funciona... luego de renegar un poco con las resistencias y sus valores.. de bruto nomas.. ya tengo todo en su lugar! lo probe con una potencia de prueba q tengo y el bajo pecha un cañazo..
> Ahora toca empezar con el ampli y el trafo asi ya queda todo listo.. Solo un comportamiento medio extraño o por desconocimiento . el pote de control de entrada, el que esta junto al atenuador. para que el filtro de medios funcione no tiene que estar al palo.. es decir varia el funcionamiento de los botones de corte medio o booster de agudos si esta al palo o al medio de su posicion..  esto es correcto... perdon por la burrada si es asi... y van las fotos ... muchisimas gracias!!




Buenísimo me alegra te felicito!! que ya lo tengas funcionando al pre, en cuanto al sonido todo puede ser depende mucho del ampli que le pongas y el bafle que ayas usado OJO, yo te recomiendo terminar con el proyecto y usar el ampli original y uses el bafle tipo el de 4 parlantes de 10" con el Driver es buenísimo el sonido con esta combinacion!
PD: queremos Las Fotos EL Pueblo Lo Reclama jajaa


----------



## adriangonzaleza

SSpectro te cuento que ya solucione el comportamiento del pote de control de ganancia .. y eran unas cuentas resistencias mal puestas.. luego de revisar varias  veces.. corregí y salio andando una masita!.. subo una fotito pero da una vergüenza tremenda jajaja.. pero hay vamos.. ahora por el ampli. te cuento que estuve viendo tambien el ampli spectrum 250 que esta dando vueltas aca y por otro lados.. pero siguiendo tu consejo voy nomas por el GK..  por otro lado había pensado en una caja de 1x15.. pensando en un buen parlante eminence... ya que me queda claro que aca se nos va el presupuesto ... lo que si con una configuracion 4x10 tambien en eminence.. se me va al doble... lo mio va mas por el blues y jazz.. no mucho slap .. aunque si .. cuando queres hacer algo de Jaco.. necesitas brillo.... El proyecto me trae muy motivado.. asi que vamos !!.. La idea del gabinete.. me pinto algo como una caja tipo rack.. de 4 unidades.. pre - separado de potencia.. usando unas bandejas de 1 unidad y colocando tapas ciegas de 2 unidades.. donde las usaria como frente de las unidades.. luego tambien subo fotos.. cuando las tenga.. Gracias por el aguante!!


----------



## simplespectro

adriangonzaleza dijo:


> SSpectro te cuento que ya solucione el comportamiento del pote de control de ganancia .. y eran unas cuentas resistencias mal puestas.. luego de revisar varias  veces.. corregí y salio andando una masita!.. subo una fotito pero da una vergüenza tremenda jajaja.. pero hay vamos.. ahora por el ampli. te cuento que estuve viendo tambien el ampli spectrum 250 que esta dando vueltas aca y por otro lados.. pero siguiendo tu consejo voy nomas por el GK..  por otro lado había pensado en una caja de 1x15.. pensando en un buen parlante eminence... ya que me queda claro que aca se nos va el presupuesto ... lo que si con una configuracion 4x10 tambien en eminence.. se me va al doble... lo mio va mas por el blues y jazz.. no mucho slap .. aunque si .. cuando queres hacer algo de Jaco.. necesitas brillo.... El proyecto me trae muy motivado.. asi que vamos !!.. La idea del gabinete.. me pinto algo como una caja tipo rack.. de 4 unidades.. pre - separado de potencia.. usando unas bandejas de 1 unidad y colocando tapas ciegas de 2 unidades.. donde las usaria como frente de las unidades.. luego tambien subo fotos.. cuando las tenga.. Gracias por el aguante!!



buenísimo que descubriste los problemas me alegra mucho , mira acá en Buenos Aires hay una casa que se llama Racknet yo compre del lugar los gabinetes aquí te dejo el link así visitas la pagina en caso de querer comprar el gabinete :http://www.gabiart.com.ar/espanol/index_espanol.php
una vez que termines de armar el ampli y este todo OK te propongo antes de comprar el parlante eminence de 15 probar la configuración que te dejo OJO yo lo eh echo junto con un amigo hemos probado el 15 solo de eminence USA vs 15 solo de eminence chino y la verdad gana el 15 solo de eminence USA lejos ya que suena mas real y chino suena mas acartonado y medioso, ahora la configuracion de 4 de 10" + el Driver eminence USA Vs 4 de 10" + el Driver eminence Chino, obvio Gana lejos la configuración de 4 de 10" + el Driver eminence USA es mas versátil suena mas real tiene buena respuesta de Graves y agudos claros ,la versión china  le falta mucho para llegar a ese sonido, ahora la configuración de 4 de 10" + el Driver eminence USA Vs el 15 solo de eminence USA, Le gana lejos la configuración de 4 de 10" + el Driver ,si bien el 15 se porta muy bien le falta mas sonido real suena mas opaco pero con buenas respuesta de graves, yo te recomiendo proba las configuraciones y luego decide que te convence mas. un abraso que sigan los éxitos!
PD: las dos configuraciones de USA en paralelo suenas muy potente OJO ten en cuenta que cada caja este en 8 ohms así cuando las pones en paralelo te quede 4 ohms y no dañe el ampli, saludos!


----------



## gustavo rotger

estoy armando este pre ya lo tengo casi listo, esta andando pero no responde bien el eq, el sonido es bueno mientras estan los potes al medio o sea plano no estan realzando ni enfatisando ninguna frecuencia pero al mover el pote de agudo pareciera que le estoy dando ganancia al canal, o sea parece que el rango de frecuencia comienza desde abajo.
por otro lado me gustaria aconpañar a este pre una etapa de 400 o500 wats mono que me recomiendan


----------



## simplespectro

gustavo rotger dijo:


> estoy armando este pre ya lo tengo casi listo, esta andando pero no responde bien el eq, el sonido es bueno mientras estan los potes al medio o sea plano no estan realzando ni enfatisando ninguna frecuencia pero al mover el pote de agudo pareciera que le estoy dando ganancia al canal, o sea parece que el rango de frecuencia comienza desde abajo.
> por otro lado me gustaria aconpañar a este pre una etapa de 400 o500 wats mono que me recomiendan



hola gustavo rotger, cual versión estas armando la mia de 2 partes o la larga de 30 cm de largo?
por otro lado en caso de los tono fíjate si esta todo en condiciones ya que las 2 versiones funcionan excelentes ,yo eh armado las 2 versiones y las tengo andado de 10, saludos espero puedas encontrar el por que falla. cuentanos un poco mas del problema si puedes sube fotos a ver si veo algo raro y te puedo ayudar ta luegooo


----------



## gustavo rotger

gracias simplespectro el pre esta funcionando perfecto el tema es que reemplase los tl072 por tl082 y eso al parecer era la diferencia ya que creo tienen mas potencia y usandolos en el eq no sonaban bien ahora voy a ponerme a fabricar el pcb partido en dos muchas gracias.


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Estimados ya tengo la potencia funcionando... suena expectacular!!.  Un detalle, al poner el preamplificador y solo rozar las cuerdas (bajo pasivo) la nota suena distorcionada, como sucia.  Al darle ataque a la cuerda no tengo saturacion. Solo cuando queda en sostenida la nota o toco un armonico se produce esa distorcion.  Probe con un preamplificador distinto y no tengo esa distorcion. Muchas gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## simplespectro

adriangonzaleza dijo:


> Estimados ya tengo la potencia funcionando... suena expectacular!!.  Un detalle, al poner el preamplificador y solo rozar las cuerdas (bajo pasivo) la nota suena distorcionada, como sucia.  Al darle ataque a la cuerda no tengo saturacion. Solo cuando queda en sostenida la nota o toco un armonico se produce esa distorcion.  Probe con un preamplificador distinto y no tengo esa distorcion. Muchas gracias por su apoyo.



chequea que los potes estén en buen estado, si no te falla algún tl 072 o bien si tu bajo no tienes los potes gastados teóricamente si esta todo bien no debería tener ninguna distorsión, sube algunas fotos a ver como quedo felicitaciones !!


----------



## adriangonzaleza

simplespectro dijo:


> chequea que los potes estén en buen estado, si no te falla algún tl 072 o bien si tu bajo no tienes los potes gastados teóricamente si esta todo bien no debería tener ninguna distorsión, sube algunas fotos a ver como quedo felicitaciones !!



Estimado SimpleSpectro!, te cuento que el tema esta en el amplificador. Estuve renegando un poco con èl, debido a una situación muy curiosa.. Teóricamente los mpsa56 que había comprado son PNP, pero para mi sorpresa, cuando los mido son NPN!!! espero no estar loco. Pero esto producía el desastre y en BIAS tenia casi 80mv.. y no había forma de regularlo. Fui por unos nuevos, pero no encontré. Es por ello que busque alguien que me vendiera algún reemplazo y me vendieron bc640 pero me parece que me quedan grandes. Para mi media felicidad, todo cambio. Primero que  los transistores no calentaban en reposo y la lampara serie solo prendía cuando subía el volumen de la fuente de sonido, pero la tensión de BIAS no llega a 1mV por lo que obviamente tengo distorsion por cruce y si muevo el preset no logro mover dicha tensión. Voy a lanzarme nuevamente a buscar los MPSA56 PNP!  y si no ire por unos BC327. o alguna sugerencia... Un abrazo y gracias por el aguante.


----------



## Selkir

Aquí te paso una lista de algunos reemplazos al MPSA56:

-BC490A
-BC490B
-BC528-16
-BC528-25
-BC640-16
-BC880

A ver si encuentras alguno y te funciona. Ya comentas algo.


----------



## simplespectro

adriangonzaleza dijo:


> Estimado SimpleSpectro!, te cuento que el tema esta en el amplificador. Estuve renegando un poco con èl, debido a una situación muy curiosa.. Teóricamente los mpsa56 que había comprado son PNP, pero para mi sorpresa, cuando los mido son NPN!!! espero no estar loco. Pero esto producía el desastre y en BIAS tenia casi 80mv.. y no había forma de regularlo. Fui por unos nuevos, pero no encontré. Es por ello que busque alguien que me vendiera algún reemplazo y me vendieron bc640 pero me parece que me quedan grandes. Para mi media felicidad, todo cambio. Primero que  los transistores no calentaban en reposo y la lampara serie solo prendía cuando subía el volumen de la fuente de sonido, pero la tensión de BIAS no llega a 1mV por lo que obviamente tengo distorsion por cruce y si muevo el preset no logro mover dicha tensión. Voy a lanzarme nuevamente a buscar los MPSA56 PNP!  y si no ire por unos BC327. o alguna sugerencia... Un abrazo y gracias por el aguante.



Hola Adrian La CHINADA a la orden del dia! se llama lo que te paso con los mpsa56, te cuento a mi me paso algo similar pero con los MJ15001 resulta que los que compre eran MJ15002 y tenían el nombre eran MJ15001 ,en mi caso fue peor ya que en la salida siempre tenia la mitad de tensión de la fuente pero fui precavido y avía puesto resistencias en la alimentación de la placa estas recalentaban a full buscando y buscando el error nunca lo avía encontrado hasta que me decido cambiar los transistores MJ15001 y MJ15002 coloco unos nuevos y Vualá sorpresa!, el ampli arranco bien lo deje andar una vez que puse todo en condiciones bias ect.. y me pregunto a mi mismo que avía pasado busco los transistores que avía desoldado de la placa y cuando mido los 4 eran PNP o sea MJ15002 vos lo podes creer vino mal los nombres de los transistores ,Si eres de Buenos Aires en electrónica Liniers los conseguís seguro a esos transistores MPSA56 un abrazo y suerte crequea que todo este bien y que los transistores sean lo que son con sus nombres respectivos que cumplan un abrazo...!
PD: te dejo esta pagina donde te da los transistores para reemplazar en caso de no conseguir :
http://alltransistors.com/es/sait_pr_tran.php


----------



## Machimbre

Si no conseguis MPSA56 "buenos", en lugar del BC327 proba mejor con el BC556


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Muchísimas graciasss simplespectro y machimbre. Ya estoy en ello. Actualizo en breve.  Abrazo


----------



## sergio galvez

simplespectro dijo:


> ok se entiende, la idea de puentear es por si los jacks son de mala calidad ,ya que me paso como experiencia personal de comprar jacks chinos y estos al soldar los contactos hacían que se derritiera el plástico que los sostenían, provocando un falso contacto ,sin dejar seguir la señal a la siguiente etapa, por ello tuve que conseguir jacks  de buena calidad de marca (AMP amphenol) y problema solucionado. por eso la idea de puentear ese sector del circuito para sacar todo tipo de dudas y dar una solucion al problema queda mas que claro que si todo se respeta en el montaje deberia de funciona ya que muchos ya el emos armado y lo tenemos funcionando saludos !



Hola gente muchas gracias por responder no tuve tiempo y por el momento no puedo seguir con el ampli tengo un jack amphenol y uno comun el circuito lo respete todo solo agregue un jack mas y una resistencia mas basado en el diagrama de simplespectro pero en la misma plaqueta ni bien pueda seguir voy a hacer lo que me dijeron y lo voy a probar despues comento como fue y subo fotos.muchisimas gracias fogonazo tambien


----------



## sergio galvez

hola gente disculpen de nuevo yo lo que hice es lo que esta en el archivo que subi que segun esa pagina esta sacado de este foro.esta bien eso? ahi cual seria el send y el return?


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola gente disculpen de nuevo yo lo que hice es lo que esta en el archivo que subi que segun esa pagina esta sacado de este foro.esta bien eso? ahi cual seria el send y el return?



En efecto, está sacado de este Foro, pero se encuentra incompleto, esta es la versión original y completa:

Ver el archivo adjunto 102698​


----------



## sergio galvez

uh. pero servira igual?
porque si veo que le faltan cosas

sino voy a tener que empezar a desoldar y armarlo de nuevo



otra consulta sr.fogonazo si llego a volver a armarlo.la version original sirve para bajo pasivo como para activo ?

lo que yo hice fue agregarle un jack mas pero en la plaqueta de 30 cm sacando la idea del que hizo simpleespectro. pero no se que es lo que esta fallando


----------



## Fogonazo

Ambos circuitos son iguales, salvo las omisiones, y el funcionamiento de ambos es el mismo

¿ A que falla te refieres ?


----------



## sergio galvez

que no sale sonido me habian dicho que puentee send y return pero en este plano no me figura


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio galvez dijo:


> que no sale sonido me habian dicho que puentee send y return pero en este plano no me figura



Lee *este* tema y verifica *"Todo"*


1) Mide las tensiones de alimentación
2) Mide las tensiones de alimentación en las patas correspondientes de los zócalos de los 
integrados


----------



## simplespectro

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola gente disculpen de nuevo yo lo que hice es lo que esta en el archivo que subi que segun esa pagina esta sacado de este foro.esta bien eso? ahi cual seria el send y el return?



hola sergio mira lo que podes hacer es si tenes un osciloscopio ver las entradas y las salidas de cada operacional y ver donde hasta donde llega la señal y ver por que no sale al final del Pre, otra solución barata si tienes un amplificador de baja potencia usarlo de tester de audio colocare una punta de prueba y ver hasta donde llega la señal ,hay te dejo un ejemplo de uno que podes hacer que te sale menos de 100 pesos o bien si tenes alguno agregarle las puntas y empezar a revisar, suerte con eso cuéntanos si logras resolver el problema saludos


----------



## keko030

Hola a todos , pude realizar este proyecto,.. y estoy satisfecho con el resultado(mis estandares son muy bajos,jeje)subo algunas fotos
las fotos estan tomadas de lejos para que no se vean los detalles,..


----------



## ilopez84

KrlosS10 dijo:


> Mi idea es agregarle una etapa de send y return, una entrada auxiliar con volumen propio, y salida directa que saque de un preamp fender rumble 100.



Hola Krlos tendras el diagrama de la salida direct, ma gustaria agregarle la salida a este pre, para poder usar el amplificador como monitor y enviar la señal a la consola para el sonido de ecenario.


----------



## luis vera

luis vera dijo:


> Amigos,
> No escribo un buen tiempo pero siempre estoy atento a sus proyectos.. yo también armé mi versión del GK, les adjunto unas fotos.



Nuevamente les escribo.. con nueva versión de mi GK espero les guste, la caja metálica es a gusto, la armé con piezas que tenía por ahí.


----------



## fcirux

hola les hago una consulta como se hace para hacer la salida de linea? la saco de la salida del pre simplemente?


----------



## chacarock

sin animo a equivocarme, si, va en paralelo con la linea que va a la entada del amplificador, ahora no se si lleva algún tipo de pro7eccion, como diodo o algo por el esilo


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo sacaría la salida de Drain del FET *J112* a través de un poliester de 470nF.

Un protección muy sencilla y efectiva se puede implementar en las *entradas* y *salidas* mediante 2 diodos rápidos conectados en polaridad invertida, uno a +vcc y el otro a -Vcc

Algo así:

​


----------



## chacarock

Buenísimo. Puede ser que no se ve la imagen... O yo no la veo. Ahora otra cosita. Tiene algún problema hacerlo paralelo directamente? Yo lo hice alguna vez y funciono. Pero no se su a la larga yraera algun problema o el sonido es mejor haciendo como dice Fogo.


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

Yo no noté ningún rendimiento del conmutador Hi-Boost. Los enlaces son perfectos, pero su rendimiento no es perceptible. Incluso con el cambio de amigo Tenkabass.

Otra obaservação en el funcionamiento del circuito, el potenciómetro High, causando la saturación y genera ruido.  ¿Qué solución a este problema?

El J-FET de la mayoría de los esquemas indican J113, pero en algunos diagramas de circuitos de la misma Fet es J119 indicada. Mi pregunta, ¿cuál sería la mejor opción? Tengo el J119.

Estoy probando los cambios con la intención de dejarlo mejor.


Gracias


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

Hice otras pruebas. Cuando encendemos el interruptor atenuador, poner el volumen al máximo, dejó el BOOST a lo sumo, y también el Master en la mayor parte tiene plena saturación con un zumbido.

Sé que no hay que utilizarlo como máximo. Yo simulado esta situación como una prueba.

Aún sin darse cuenta de cualquier actuación de la llave HI-BOOST. La HIGH potenciómetro, al acercarse al máximo, ya que un montón de rumores.

Un amigo intentó realizar estas pruebas?

Me gustaría intercambiar información.

Gracias.


----------



## hjvargas

Consulta: El circuito impreso los hicieron ustedes o mandaron a hacer? Si tienen alguno para recomendarme en Argentina zona Capital o zona norte se agradecería. Saludos y nuevamente gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Walter Roma

hjvargas dijo:


> Consulta: El circuito impreso los hicieron ustedes o mandaron a hacer? Si tienen alguno para recomendarme en Argentina zona Capital o zona norte se agradecería. Saludos y nuevamente gracias por los aportes.



El diseño es de Simplespectro, pero cada uno hizo su propia placa por lo que he visto

Pronto subiré fotos de como va quedando la mía


----------



## chacarock

A cual diseño te refieres? El proyecto original es de ricardodeni.


----------



## hjvargas

Hola Chacarock. Vengo siguiendo este post hace bastante tiempo y estoy atento a lo que escriben, especialmente sobre RicardoDeni quien arranco con el tema, Fogo, vos y otros con muy buenos aportes, especialmente para un ignorante tecnológico como yo. 
Me refería a aquella plaqueta que subió Ricardodeni PDF Trazos, la versión full del pre con el foot switch incorporado.
No estoy seguro que me quede bien con la plancha y prefería mandar a hacer la plaqueta. Me queda claro que mide 30 cm de largo. Por ahora solo era esa la consulta. Me hice la lista de materiales para arrancar.  
Armarme el cabezal antes que me entreguen el bajo, es como preparar la cuna para el bebé..ja! Abrazos y nuevamente gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

hjvargas dijo:


> . . . .No estoy seguro que me quede bien con la plancha *y prefería mandar a hacer la plaqueta*. Me queda claro que mide 30 cm de largo. Por ahora solo era esa la consulta. Me hice la lista de materiales para arrancar.
> Armarme el cabezal antes que me entreguen el bajo, es como preparar la cuna para el bebé..ja! Abrazos y nuevamente gracias!



Aquí hay varios fabricantes de PCB´s, será cuestión de ver quién te haga solo 1 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## hjvargas

Muchas Gracias Fogonazo!


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

Mis preguntas son sobre el perfecto funcionamiento del proyecto, que tiene de saturación y en el caso de HIGH potenciómetro, que genera el ruido suficiente como máximo. La clave HI-BOOST no tiene ningún efecto cuando se activa.

¿Ha probado a alguien?

Gracias.



Hola Amigos,

He creado dos platos y los dos trabajan. Estoy experimentando los cambios. Fui yo quien rediseñó el segundo proyecto desde el esquema. He incluido un adicional amplificada a los teléfonos del oído. Mi tablero es de un solo lado y se quedó con un tamaño total de 19 cm, con el circuito completo. Quiero perfeccionarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

Como he dicho antes, hice dos proyectos GK400RB. Los dos proyectos Construyasuvideorockola.com sitio. Uno sin la rectificación de potencia, y uno con rectificación de potencia. Desde el principio, he notado una diferencia porque el proyecto sin fuente de alimentación, tenemos un condensador 224 de una resistencia de 4.7k, un condensador 104, y otra resistencia de 12k, pin 7 CI_3 antes de los diodos Zeners. El proyecto con fuente de alimentación, este paso ha sido reemplazado por una sola resistencia de 15k.

Decidí cambiar y hacer lo mismo que el proyecto sin fuente de alimentación, y prácticamente todo el BOOST saturación, fue cerrado.

Ahora sólo queda el problema de la HIGH potenciómetro, sigue saturando y el zumbido cuando se coloca en el nivel más alto.

Si los amigos tienen una solución, me sería de gran aprecio.

Gracia


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

He probado hoy un circuito auxiliar para audífonos. El circuito de la imagen es la siguiente:


El circuito está funcionando, pero no sé si sería interesante porque tinnitus interfiere ligeramente.

Un amigo tiene un diseño que aprovecha la potencia de la señal de paso para el circuito de audífonos?

Gracias


----------



## hjvargas

Leyendo la mitad de los comentarios -pag 14- veo que algunos siguieron el proyecto versión full foot switch de Ricardodeni; y otros optaron por las modificaciones de VIDEOROCKOLA segun las fotos. La diferencia visual es que el primero conserva el integrado dg419 reemplazado por CD4053; y otro reemplazaron el integrado. ¿Hay algún inconveniente con el integrado u otros de los componentes en Argentina? Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo HjVargas,

Tengo vistei a diversos foros. En la mayoría de los foros de los proyectos llevados a cabo, son la construyasuvideorockola.com sitio. Aquí en este foro muy pocos utilizan la versión con este IC. Los problemas que el proyecto tiene no están muy conectados con él. Los problemas reportados son el ruido y la señal de salida muy baja. Estoy tratando de corregir y mejorar, experimentar cambios que respondan a las comunidades. Si recibe alguna información ir publicar aquí también.

gracias


----------



## hjvargas

La verdad es que voy a encarar el diseño subido por Ricardodeni. 
Consulta: La verdad no tengo un ampli para probar este Pre. Estoy viendo algún apli en los foros entre 50w y 80w max. 
¿Se puede chequear el pre en un MARANTZ MR 250? Los tengo con dos bafles con parlantes Jarho de los 70, No se consiguen mas, Bobinas impecables. (12" mas chiches) Y obviamente no quisiera dañar nada..
Pero quisiera probarlo al Gallien con algun Ampli hasta que me haga el mio. Gracias!


----------



## Walter Roma

hjvargas dijo:


> La verdad es que voy a encarar el diseño subido por Ricardodeni.
> Consulta: La verdad no tengo un ampli para probar este Pre. Estoy viendo algún apli en los foros entre 50w y 80w max.
> ¿Se puede chequear el pre en un MARANTZ MR 250? Los tengo con dos bafles con parlantes Jarho de los 70, No se consiguen mas, Bobinas impecables. (12" mas chiches) Y obviamente no quisiera dañar nada..
> Pero quisiera probarlo al Gallien con algun Ampli hasta que me haga el mio. Gracias!



Sería recomendable probarlo en otro ampli "cualquiera" o si tenes la posibilidad con osciloscopio


----------



## hjvargas

Entiendo. Gracias Walter.


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

He añadido una DIRECT OUT al proyecto, con el circuito de otra pre-amplificador que básicamente sigue el mismo esquema. Ver la imagen de abajo.


----------



## Fogonazo

hjvargas dijo:


> La verdad es que voy a encarar el diseño subido por Ricardodeni.
> Consulta: La verdad no tengo un ampli para probar este Pre. Estoy viendo algún apli en los foros entre 50w y 80w max.
> ¿Se puede chequear el pre en un MARANTZ MR 250? Los tengo con dos bafles con parlantes Jarho de los 70, No se consiguen mas, Bobinas impecables. (12" mas chiches) Y obviamente no quisiera dañar nada..
> Pero quisiera probarlo al Gallien con algun Ampli hasta que me haga el mio. Gracias!



Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaria-31417/


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola Amigos,

Hice pruebas variando la resistencia de 22k que está a tierra de la señal de salida del preamplificador. Esta resistencia reduce la señal de salida. Con mi bajo que está activa y pasiva, el mejor valor de esta resistencia es 8.5k. Con este valor, reduce significativamente el ruido sin reducir en gran medida la señal de salida. Cuanto mayor es esta resistencia, menor ruido y bajar la señal de salida.

Gracias


----------



## hjvargas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaría-31417/



Ocurre que ya tengo un Bajo eléctrico y estaba buscando un Pre. Viendo el post de Ricardodeni no puedo hacer el camino ideal: 1) parlante y ampli y luego el pre.. 

Puedo ver o teorizar el otro lado de la orilla pensando que tengo un Bajo con un buen   
preamplificador Gallien Krueger. Y reflexionar en que necesito un amplificador para mi casa de 50 u 80w con un excelente parlante para Bajos. 

La verdad me parece mas interesante armarlo con todas las sugerencias y cuidados posibles, antes que despreocuparme por el ampli e ir a cualquier casa de música y gastarme 6 lucas. Por eso estaba buscando un ampli que pudiera funcionar con este excelente Pre para mi casa. Abrazos y gracias como siempre!


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo HjVargas,

Creo que este preamplificador de buena calidad. Ahora invertir en un amplificador de potencia. Por dinero en efectivo, esto es bastante complicado de construir este estilo Handmades. Visité muchos foros, pero todos son cuestionados como la construcción de la caja de abajo contra. Compré una lista.

abrazos

Hola amigo HjVargas,

Estoy probando el preamplificador GK.

abrazos


----------



## nik0DArgentina

hola queria preguntar si podias podias subir el archivo del pcb wizard o el simulador que usaste para diseñar el circuito (Multisim,Proteus)..desde ya GRAN aporte  
//  ricardodeni


----------



## Fogonazo

nik0DArgentina dijo:


> hola queria preguntar si podias podias subir el archivo del pcb wizard o el simulador que usaste para diseñar el circuito (Multisim,Proteus)..desde ya GRAN aporte
> //  ricardodeni



¿ Que problema tiene el diseño de PCB que publico RicardoDeni ?


----------



## emurriper

fcirux dijo:


> hola les hago una consulta como se hace para hacer la salida de linea? la saco de la salida del pre simplemente?



Hola para los que hagan la etapa de potencia GK, ya trae DO (Direct Out)


----------



## edgarcerquer

podrias pasarme la etiqueta


----------



## Fogonazo

edgarcerquer dijo:


> podrias pasarme la etiqueta



  *¿ Que etiqueta ?*


----------



## Arcanoluis

Supongo que se refiere a alguna plantilla para la parte frontal del cabezal...


----------



## edgarcerquer

si asi es de la parte frontal la etiqueta para imprimir la del post 30 de color azul


----------



## luis vera

edgarcerquer dijo:


> si asi es de la parte frontal la etiqueta para imprimir la del post 30 de color azul



 Edgarcerquer, el diseño solo se realizo para ese modelo, se me malogró mi pc y se perdió el diseño.
 pero le puedes tomar una foto a un amplificador y lo trazas con el corel, yo lo preparé de esa forma.


----------



## blacktransistor

Hola Amigos, Antes que nada un saludo y agradecer por este excelente pre, bueno mi duda es la siguiente,

aca en Aguacalientes, Mexico no consigo el fet 113, mi pregunta es si será posible reemplazarlo por un j201, o un 2N5457 y en en este caso cual es mas recomendable

Gracias de antemano


----------



## emurriper

Hola, yo probé con varios J y "a oído" no encontré diferencia, solo ten en cuenta la posición de G-D-S


----------



## shoel151

hola yo estoy armando este pre y tengo problemas con los condensadores 560pf, 104pf, también con el jfet. la cuestion es que no los consigo en mi país.

se que el 560 lo puedo reemplazar por el 0.56nf   y el 104 por el 100nf 

la pregunta es por cual puedo reemplazar el fet


----------



## Walter Roma

shoel151 dijo:


> hola yo estoy armando este pre y tengo problemas con los condensadores 560pf, 104pf, también con el jfet. la cuestion es que no los consigo en mi país.
> 
> se que el 560 lo puedo reemplazar por el 0.56nf   y el 104 por el 100nf
> 
> la pregunta es por cual puedo reemplazar el fet



Mira en verdad es como dijo anteriormente "emurriper" que no hay diferencia entre varios Fet, yo diría que mientras consigas alguno con características similares no debería haber problema


----------



## shoel151

me podrías decir los nombres de algunos

gracias de antemano


----------



## hjvargas

Pregunta de ignorante (disculpen..). En el pdf "serigrafia trazos"que subió Ricardodeni sobre este pre, y luego modifico para mejorarlo, veo unos capacitores que no los conozco como electroliticos. 224 y 124, con su respectiva polaridad.. Alguien tomo una decisión sobre estos? Gracias.


----------



## Walter Roma

hjvargas dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante (disculpen..). En el pdf "serigrafia trazos"que subió Ricardodeni sobre este pre, y luego modifico para mejorarlo, veo unos capacitores que no los conozco como electroliticos. 224 y 124, con su respectiva polaridad.. Alguien tomo una decisión sobre estos? Gracias.



Mira te comento que esos dos capacitores (.1uF y .22uF) yo lo encontré en una casa de electrónica grande por Zona Norte de Buenos Aires (si no me equivoco), espero puedas encontrarlos o que te recomienden que hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## hjvargas

Gracias Walter Roma. Vivo en Olivos. Recordas donde lo compraste?. Realmente no sabia que existían como electroliticos.


----------



## shoel151

hola de nuevo aun no e podido conseguir un transistor fet en mi país podrían decirme de algún otro fet
que pueda usar para este pre osea diferentes a los tres mencionados 

ah también los switch alguna pagina de internet donde los pueda comprar


----------



## hjvargas

shoel151 dijo:


> hola de nuevo aun no e podido conseguir un transistor fet en mi país podrían decirme de algún otro fet


De todos los que lei sobre este pre, creo que las opciones son K117, J113, BF245, 2SK117 (este no estoy seguro..) y el NTE469. Fijate en los datasheet por las dudas.. Suerte!


----------



## shoel151

hola busque en el datasheet y encontré que hay muchos que son reemplazos de el fet k117
pero me llamo uno en particular a la atención es el pn 4093
podrían revisarlo y decirme que les parece



lo que quiero es si seria buena opción en verdad ya lo compre pero tengo dudas
gracias de antemano y un poco de paciencia soy muy novato aun


----------



## hjvargas

Termine de armarlo con un ampli hibrido de 250. 
Error que cometí pero no se si trajo consecuencias en este diagnostico:
- Conecte inicialmente el trafo de 15 y 15 sin pasar por la fuente. (fue en el lío de cables), pero no estoy seguro del daño.
- El led no enciende.
- Lo probe con mi bajo y suena como "desconado". Saturado, mas o menos fuerte, pero con reverberancia. El ampli solo conectado a cualquier señal, suena mejor.

Cambiare todos los integrados y el J113. No se si los capacitores. Aqui fotos.


----------



## shoel151

hola ami me esta pasando algo presido pero cuando esta con el volumen a todo se le quita



cual puede ser este problema  el cual no me deja disfrutar del pre


----------



## hernandivi

Hola amigos, luego de mucho tiempo he decidido realizar este proyecto.
Empecé por el diseño, el cual adjunto en formato .pcb para ver y modificar con el programa PCB WIZARD. Necesitaría de sus opiniones para revisar si todo esta bien conectado. Son dos plaquetas: una correspondiente al pre amplificador GK 400 RB subido por Ricardodeni y la otra etapa de potencia subida por simplespectro.  La de potencia cuenta con el circuito retificador integrado a la plaqueta que entrega 4 tipos de voltajes: +/- 60Vcc y +/- 15Vcc, pudiendo también alimentar la placa pre amplificadora y la posibilidad de usar solo un transformador de 42V+42V. La idea es armar un cabezal para alimentar un parlante de 15 pulgadas de 200w a 4 ohms. Espero sus comentarios. Saludos!


----------



## shoel151

por fin pude terminar mi problema eran las resistencias de 12k que parece que hubo un error en la impresion de colores y en ves de 12k eran de 33k y por eso no rendia a menos que le subieran a toda potencia los volumenes y el booster


----------



## Marlyn Roots

shoel151 dijo:


> por fin pude terminar mi problema eran las resistencias de 12k que parece que hubo un error en la impresion de colores y en ves de 12k eran de 33k y por eso no rendia a menos que le subieran a toda potencia los volumenes y el booster



Hola amigo,

Se podría decir que se proyectan seguir si Videorockola o Ricardodeni? e identificar las que la resistencia se cambia?

Gracias


----------



## shoel151

hola que tal la verdad no es bueno cambiar los valores de las resistencias  si no encuentras los valores  puedes colocar dos en serie que sumados te den el valor deseado por ejemplo las de 12k puedes colocar una de 10k y una de 2k en serie y listo se soluciona no se ve de la mejor manera pero resuelve el problema hasta que aparezcan los valores deseados


----------



## plarenas

simplespectro dijo:


> Amigos del foro dejo aqui los PCB´s del los pre del GK RB400 que les prometí que están diseñados en 2 partes de 57 mm X 150 mm , los cuales funcionan de Maravilla, tambien eh dejado un lado del los SW1,2,3y4 conectado a masa para que le coloque un led con una resistencia al + vcc o al - vcc como mas les guste, del lado superior asi saben cuando esta accionado o no los swicht, cualquier duda con la colocacion De La "R13" no duden en consultar ,ya que deje como para colocarla en un pcb o en el otro a criterio del que lo arme, los Pcb Andan barbaro arrancan de una siempre y cuando se respete todo como debe ir ,también sumo el PCb del send y return el cual eh diseñado para que le coloquen resistencias, para que se adapte mejor con su pedal de FX ,eso se los dejo de tarea, vean si conviene colocar o no, queda en ustedes averiguar cual es el mejor valor para este pcb,desde ya agradezco los me gusta a emurriper, mjordan, ricardodeni, angel36,Walter Roma, alcidesruben y los demas amigos del foro, saludos nuevamente desde, Bernal Oeste, Quilmes ,Buenos Aires Argentina!!



excelente una consulta con que programa hiciste la PCB mira que me gustaria hacerlo con mi CNC y con eagle me vendria de perillas  o si alguien me lo pudiese compartir ya que tambien quiero agregar una salida balanceada para conectarlo a la mesa de sonido.


----------



## ElBuenAzulin

entonces cual de todos los pcb's es el de 30cm
¿el primero de ricardo deni o cual ? 
quien sea tan amable de responder


----------



## snakepit7

Que tal comunidad, tengo una gran duda, espero alguien pueda darme algo de luz, quiero hacerme este preamplificador GK 400RB pero no tengo ningún amplificador como el que mucho se comenta de 400w, pero si tengo una consola amplificada fussion, de esas medio chinas, de 6 canales, es de 1600w(Cosa que dudo), trabaja al parecer de manera monoaural, y solo por auxiliar con stereo, y un par de bocinas de 12" de 500w cada una, me funcionara con este equipo?? En caso que si como lo puedo conectar?? directo a esta mezcladora amplificada? o también uso una mezcladora pequeña peavey. O es forzoso hacer un amplificador monoaural para este proyecto.
Saludos gente, espero alguien pueda darme un poco de luz.


----------



## luis vera

sobre este preamplificador, primero lo armas siguiendo las instrucciones que están en los primeros post, funciona a la primera, ten cuidado en la parte de efecto (send-return) para que esté puenteado, en la salida colocas un cable estereo con los plugs que sean los que utiliza tu consola en la entrada auxiliar y funcionará correctamente, también se puede usar en un canal de tu consola pero tendría mas ganancia, ecualización, etc.


----------



## Kozza

Hola, quiero armarme este cabezal, la cosa es: lo podré conectar a un amplificador de potencia (solo la etapa de potencia) a valvulas? y en ese caso como debería proceder? o como los conecto?


----------



## Lord Chango

Kozza dijo:


> Hola, quiero armarme este cabezal, la cosa es: lo podré conectar a un amplificador de potencia (solo la etapa de potencia) a valvulas? y en ese caso como debería proceder? o como los conecto?



Si el amplificador tiene entrada de línea, lo podés conectar directo. Me arriesgaría a decir que 99% seguro que sí, pero sin datos del amplificador que tenés en mente usar es difícil asegurar algo.

Saludos.


----------



## dany91

hola a todos ya hice el pre amp y esta de muy bueno buena respuesta en frecuencia y los cortes son bastante apreciables ...

Quiciera hacerles una pregunta a los que mas saben es necesario ponerle el j fet al final ????? pues no tengo ninguno y no creo poder conseeguirlo para que se utiliza en este plano ?? es solo de booster ?? no podria ponerle otro op amp a la salida como master y ya ??? y lo ultimo para que sirven los zeners en esa dispocicion >?????
muchas gracias este plano lo convine con un compresor de elliot sound product y suena de maravilla  espero respuestas y asii les subo fotos de mi proyecto terminado con compresor y todo byeee


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigos,

Este es el resultado. He rediseñado el esquema del sitio Construyasuvideorockola.com. La placa original del sitio tiene 30,5 cm, esta versión se quedó con 19 cm. Incluye Direct Out, Send Return, un conector de alimentación AUX de 12V, y un Pre On / Off, además de led's de indicación en las llaves.

Sigo enfrentando problemas de saturación y zumbido de este pre. Me gustó mucho este proyecto, pero no puedo solucionar.

Me gustaría obtener ayuda de los amigos, para las modificaciones y más pruebas. Puedo dejar la placa aún más pequeña, pero los potenciómetros no podrán ser soldados directamente en la placa, incluso utilizando estos POT'S de última generación.

Me quedo a la espera de la ayuda de los amigos.

Saludos.
http://i.imgur.com/BuH09H8.jpg


----------



## plarenas

Con que programa hiciste el pcb? Yo hice este preamplificador y no tiene ruidos


----------



## Marlyn Roots

plarenas dijo:


> con que programa hiciste el pcb? yo hice este preamp y no tiene ruidos



Hola amigo plarenas,

¿Podría enviar el archivo PDF que utilizó para hacer el GK400RB? ... He utilizado el programa Eagle. Me gustaría comparar su versión del GK400RB con la mía. He utilizado la del ricardodeni del sitio construyasuvideorockola.com .... Sólo he añadido el Send / Return, un puente en / off al pre, un puente para alimentación AUXILIAR para venturias y placas de protector de auto parlantes y un directo. Ninguno de estos cambios interfieren con la esquela del GK400RB. Esperando el contacto del amigo ... saludos


----------



## dany91

yo tambien lo hice tal cual en videorocola esta y no tiene nada de ruido incluso usando un solo operacional doble a la entrada y uno de 4 op amp para ahorrar operacionales en la parte de ecualzacion.

lo que ahora probandolo con el amp que arme (estoy haciendo un amp para bajo) de 300 w como no le puse el fet de la salida se me queda corto de ganancia pero si con una calidad estupenda

 solo cuando subo todos los controles de tono y el volumen del pre se escucha muy bajito una distorcioncita casi imperceptible pero nada de ruido o distorcion de guitarra

sin embargo le puse un compresor tambien delante del pre y cuando el compresor esta al maximo (que comprime mas) por supuesto esta distorcion aumenta ya que sube la ganancia de entrada al pre y si suena como un distortion de guitarra electrica 

Pregunte si alguien me podia decir para que era el fet pero nadie me contesto, supongo tendre que hacer otro pre con otro op amp a la salida para no tener esa distorcion al demandar tanta ganancia y tener q subir tanto el volumen en el pre  

espero respuestas


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo,

Es exactamente lo que pasa conmigo. Cuando aumenta el volumen o la ganancia, surge un zumbido que es mayor cuando utilizo el bajo como activo. Cuando se activa la llave de atenuación, aumenta el zumbido. Ya he hecho las dos versiones, con fuente y sin fuente. La primera placa hice siguiendo el proyecto, y también con ella observé este problema. ¿Podría enviar su proyecto con ese compresor? Utilizo dos amplificadores de 150W a 8ohms y 200W a 4ohms, uno para cada canal. Me gustaría ver su proyecto. Saludos


----------



## dany91

acabo de probar con otra etapa de preamplificacion al final luego del pote de booster (recuerden que no tengo puesto el fet ) en vez de poner el fet puse otro op amp solo de preamplificacion y si mejora bastante no me acaba de quedar como quiero pero no puedo probarlo muy alto ahora porque mi abuela esta durmiendo jajaja tengo que esperar...otra cosa que siento es que no me da sufisientes altas pero bueno espero arreglarlo
otra cosa si el volumen del pre esta al maximo siempre va a distorcionar el volumen deve estar a la mitad para conseguir un sonido mas claro y nitido y solo se deve tocar el ultimo control de boost para el volumen general ...

al menos yo siemptre pongo un control de volumen antes del amplificador y me resulta mejor para nivelar ruidos y cosas inteseables 
  pero mientras les dejo lo que hice con el compresor y este pre ...

primero el compresor es de la pagina de elliot sound product sound.whsites.net una de las mejores paginas acerca de audio que eh visto ...

solo le hice un par de cambios al mismo circuito de el para que se sienta mas la comprecion y comprima mas 
ojo lo mas importante de este plano es conseguir el LDR octocoplado(ligth depend resistor) resistencia dependiente de luz que no es fasil al menos para mi ... yo lo saque de otro cabina autoamplificado que tenia ahi de chatarra y milagrosamente tenia un LDR optocoplado en el pre para lo mismo recortar picos ...

en caso de no conseguir el LDR en la misma pagina sound.whsites.net hay un tutorial de como hacer uno a mano pero tienes que tener un LDR que aki mismo en el foro dicen que se encuentra en camaras que se usan para medir la cantidad de luz y tirar el flash si es necesario o en las lamparas automaticas que se encienden cuando es de noche.

solo puse el plano del compresor delante y le puse un inteructor de todos modos para poder encenderlo o apagarlo en caso que quiera el bajista y luego puse la salida del compresor a la entrada del pre kruger aqui presentado asi la señal llega mas nitida al pre y con menos distrocion aunke si subes el volumen y subes la comprecion si te distorciona como un overdrive cosa que creo que es culpa del primer op amp del pre kruger si nada me resulta vere si puedo cambiar su configuracion

otra cosa recuerden que soy de cuba no tengo ni pcb ni placa virgen o sea no puedo hacerles un pcb todos los que he hecho en mi vida los hago cosiendo la placa de formica jajaja es realmente duro pero no tengo otra manera jejeje les dejo mi vercion del compresor y sigo esperando respuestas de para que sirbe el el fet al final y los zeners



ojo se me olvido aclarar en el plano del compresor que puse arriba puse +12 v a los leds pero es para advertir que van conectado a la fuente posistiva del pre


----------



## plarenas

Marlyn Roots dijo:


> Hola amigo plarenas,
> 
> ¿Podría enviar el archivo PDF que utilizó para hacer el GK400RB? ... He utilizado el programa Eagle. Me gustaría comparar su versión del GK400RB con la mía. He utilizado la del ricardodeni del sitio construyasuvideorockola.com .... Sólo he añadido el Send / Return, un puente en / off al pre, un puente para alimentación AUXILIAR para venturias y placas de protector de auto parlantes y un directo. Ninguno de estos cambios interfieren con la esquela del GK400RB. Esperando el contacto del amigo ... saludos



Disculpa la demora pero no habia entrado, bueno no diseñe use la misma que tu por transferencia termica, te cuento tambien que tuve el gallien original y si lo armas bien me refiero a usar buenos componentes queda con el mismo sonido, me refiero a que el original lleva resistencias de metal film y condensadores de primera calidad igual que los potes
Sube tu archivo que hiciste en eagle para revisarlo puede que tengas algun error



El jfet del final esta puesto como otra etapa amplificadora, aunque no creia mucho eso que los jfet daban un sonido "parecido" a valvular, por un encargo hice una distorsion con jfet y la verdad me sorpredio el sonido muy agradable no como para llegar a ser valvular pero muy bueno supongo que aca lo usan para agregar algo de ese sonido
Ah casi lo olvido en la version posterior de este pream usa un jfet a la entrada y otro a la salida si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo,

He revisado todas las conexiones. No es la primera vez que hago el prototipo de esa placa. Las conexiones son correctas y siguen el proyecto de ricardodeni, del sitio construyasuvideorockola.com. Quiero corregir estos errores y mantener el send / return, direct out, y el Line out.

Te aseguro que no se trata de conexión errónea en cuanto al rediseño del circuito, pues antes de realizar ese proyecto, hice una placa en el formato original de ricardodeni, y en la placa de él, percibí los mismos efectos. En las dos versiones de él, diferencias entre la que tiene fuente de alimación, y la que no tiene. Otros proyectos, en el booster, tienen un CI, ya en el proyecto de ricardodeni, fue descartado y utilizado el FET. La versión con el CI, no lo hice, pero antes de partir para ella, me gustaría que la del ricardodeni, no presentase esos problemas, pues creo una hermosa placa y un hermoso proyecto.

En cuanto esté con él listo y funcionando bien, enviaré el PDF, para que sea agregado al sitio construcyasuvideorockola.com, como agredimiento al sitio. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Marlyn Roots dijo:


> Hola amigo,
> 
> He revisado todas las conexiones. No es la primera vez que hago el prototipo de esa placa. Las conexiones son correctas y siguen el proyecto de ricardodeni, del sitio construyasuvideorockola.com. Quiero corregir estos errores y mantener el send / return, direct out, y el Line out.


Ricardo Deni es miembro de esta comunidad, el proyecto original se publicó en este Foro.
La página de la rockola solo lo copió y rediseño la placa a su "Dudoso" gusto.


> . . . En cuanto esté con él listo y funcionando bien, enviaré el PDF, para que sea agregado al sitio construcyasuvideorockola.com, como agredimiento al sitio. Saludos


¿ No sería mejor que el agradecimiento lo realices *aquí*, de donde salió el proyecto original y se te está brindando ayuda para su correcto funcionamiento ?


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ricardo Deni es miembro de esta comunidad, el proyecto original se publicó en este Foro.
> La página de la rockola solo lo copió y rediseño la placa a su "Dudoso" gusto.
> 
> ¿ No sería mejor que el agradecimiento lo realices *aquí*, de donde salió el proyecto original y se te está brindando ayuda para su correcto funcionamiento ?



Hola amigo,

Hola amigo,

Hola amigo,

Lo siento si he cometido alguna confusión y agradezco las aclaraciones. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que el amigo ha explicado. Yo ví que Ricardodeni es miembro de aquí, pero no sabía que el proyecto había comenzado aquí, me siento la ignorancia y no tenía intención de ofender ni a Ricardodeni. Yo uso el traductor, pues no hablo español, y muchas informaciones no son muy claras. Saludos


----------



## dany91

> El jfet del final esta puesto como otra etapa amplificadora, aunque no creia mucho eso que los jfet daban un sonido "parecido" a valvular, por un encargo hice una distorsion con jfet y la verdad me sorpredio el sonido muy agradable no como para llegar a ser valvular pero muy bueno supongo que aca lo usan para agregar algo de ese sonido
> Ah casi lo olvido en la version posterior de este pream usa un jfet a la entrada y otro a la salida si mal no recuerdo



hola plarenas gracias por tu aclaraciono sea que no esta mal que ponga otra etapa de preamplificacion en la salida del pre verdad ?? 

y dices haber tenido el pre original o sea el que hace la fabrica ?? 
y suena asi tambien <<?? 
o sea que cuando subes el volumen al maximo y subes los potes de ecualizacion se escucha una distorcionsita ?? 
o a que te refieres con que sonaba igual ???

y usaba un jfet a la entrada incluso con el operacional de la entrada o se cambia el op amp del principio  por el jfet??

y lo ultimo eh oido mucho de las resistencias de metal film que tipo de resistencias son >>>???

. 





> Otros proyectos, en el booster, tienen un CI, ya en el proyecto de ricardodeni, fue descartado y utilizado el FET.



Marlyn Roots este es para ti dices que hay un plano de este pre que en vez de usar un jfet al final usa un amp operacional ?? o que ?? si puedes porfa sube el circuito que tiene el op amp a la salida para probarlo porque hice otro pre a la salida con un op amp 5532 muy bueno y uso los dos operacionales o sea que tiene bastante ganancia pero no me acaba de gustar ayer lo probe y todavia teniendo el pote de volumen aun 40 % me distorciona un poco cuando subo casi todos los controles de tono y todavia no se me da el volumen que necesita el amp en el que lo monte si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo,

Yo creo que voy a migrar a esta otra versión tamabém, porque ya probé dos montajes con FET y en las dos aparecía la distorsión al aumentar el volumen. Voy a buscar esta versión en el disco duro de mi ordenador que está parado. En el momento en que estoy usando el portátil de mi esposa, ya que mi pc dio la pantalla azul y no arranco windows.

Y me voy a enviar a mi amigo, y haga el montaje allí, que haré una aquí lo más rápido posible, y vamos intercambiando informaciones, ok ... Saludos


----------



## plarenas

dany91 dijo:


> hola plarenas gracias por tu aclaraciono sea que no esta mal que ponga otra etapa de preamplificacion en la salida del pre verdad ??
> puedes poner otro operacional y ajustar la salida a la impedancia del
> amplificador que estas usando
> y dices haber tenido el pre original o sea el que hace la fabrica ??
> si en el adjunto esta la imagen y el manual de servicio si te fijas usa 2 fets en la entrada a modo de amplificador diferencial
> y suena asi tambien <<??
> no exactamente igual pero parecido
> 
> o sea que cuando subes el volumen al maximo y subes los potes de ecualizacion se escucha una distorcionsita ??
> depende si el bajo es activo este tipo de bajo ya trae un preamp
> o a que te refieres con que sonaba igual ???
> muy parecido al original de fabrica que yo tenia lo que pasa es que al tiempo que me fabrique este preamp me salio uno de ocacion muy barato y lo compre como era todo junto deje de ocupar el que me habia hecho creo que lo voy a retomar ya que lo vendi porque me ofrecieron un buen dinero
> y usaba un jfet a la entrada incluso con el operacional de la entrada o se cambia el op amp del principio  por el jfet??
> en el diagrama de servicio lo puedes apreciar
> y lo ultimo eh oido mucho de las resistencias de metal film que tipo de resistencias son >>>???
> son resistencias al 1% son de color azul y llevan 4 franjas de colores
> .
> 
> Marlyn Roots este es para ti dices que hay un plano de este pre que en vez de usar un jfet al final usa un amp operacional ?? o que ?? si puedes porfa sube el circuito que tiene el op amp a la salida para probarlo porque hice otro pre a la salida con un op amp 5532 muy bueno y uso los dos operacionales o sea que tiene bastante ganancia pero no me acaba de gustar ayer lo probe y todavia teniendo el pote de volumen aun 40 % me distorciona un poco cuando subo casi todos los controles de tono y todavia no se me da el volumen que necesita el amp en el que lo monte si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria



hay espero haber respondido tus consultas


----------



## Marlyn Roots

plarenas dijo:


> hay espero haber respondido tus consultas



Amigo Gracias,

El archivo del Gk400RB IV es completísimo, el lance es diseminar el amplificador del preamplificador. Pero con certeza este documento es la referencia real para hacer algo en el estándar. Saludos





dany91 dijo:


> hola plarenas gracias por tu aclaraciono sea que no esta mal que ponga otra etapa de preamplificacion en la salida del pre verdad ??
> 
> y dices haber tenido el pre original o sea el que hace la fabrica ??
> y suena asi tambien <<??
> o sea que cuando subes el volumen al maximo y subes los potes de ecualizacion se escucha una distorcionsita ??
> o a que te refieres con que sonaba igual ???
> 
> y usaba un jfet a la entrada incluso con el operacional de la entrada o se cambia el op amp del principio  por el jfet??
> 
> y lo ultimo eh oido mucho de las resistencias de metal film que tipo de resistencias son >>>???
> 
> .
> 
> Marlyn Roots este es para ti dices que hay un plano de este pre que en vez de usar un jfet al final usa un amp operacional ?? o que ?? si puedes porfa sube el circuito que tiene el op amp a la salida para probarlo porque hice otro pre a la salida con un op amp 5532 muy bueno y uso los dos operacionales o sea que tiene bastante ganancia pero no me acaba de gustar ayer lo probe y todavia teniendo el pote de volumen aun 40 % me distorciona un poco cuando subo casi todos los controles de tono y todavia no se me da el volumen que necesita el amp en el que lo monte si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria



Amigo Gracias dany91,

He buscado todos mis archivos, y empecé a revisar los mensajes del foro. Incluso encontré el modelo que estoy hablando, pero en los archivos publicados, sólo tiene la placa y su serigrafía, no tiene el esquema eléctrico. Yo quería el esquema eléctrico del modelo igual al de esa foto que fue enviada por un miembro aquí del foro.

Ver el archivo adjunto 23284

Saludos


----------



## plarenas

pero si estan separados incluso son placas distintas, en la pagina 8 esta la ultima version del preamplificador, yo abri el amplificador cuando lo tuve para reparar un zumbido que tenia y tenia una placa finisima que era el preamplificador adosado al frontis solo con los potenciometros que lo sujetaban de hay salia un cable blindado hacia la etapa de potencia y otro conector que iba hacia la fuente de poder, creo que es una buena idea hacer este mismo preamplificador la verdad es que sonaba exelente completisimo con salida directa a la mesa y salida al amplificador excelente equipo.


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo,

¿Se refiere al preamplificador que está en la imagen que he enviado en el último mensaje? ¿Usted tiene el esquema eléctrico de él en ese formato? Si usted tiene este esquema, me comprometo a dibujar la placa en el formato reducido igual he hecho con la otra placa que tenía 30cm, y me redujo a 19cm. En el caso de que se produzca un cambio en la calidad de los datos, se debe tener en cuenta que, Vamos a intercambiar ideas y llegar a una versión sin zumbido, para hacer la placa final.

Saludos


----------



## dany91

BUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA YA TENGO LA SOLUCION PARA TODOS NUESTROS PROBLEMAS JEJEJEJEJEJE 
*AU*l fin pude dar con el sonido que quiero por dios que trabajo pero ya esta a*QU*i ... 
*P*are*S*erá tonto pero realmente es un cambio muy bueno y bastante facil:
1-0% de distorcion 
2-sin usar un solo fet (recuerden que no tengo ni el fet de la entrada en el plano original ni el fet de la salida, solo un op amp doble  y uno de 4 op amp)
3-sin cambiar casi nada::::)))

*L*o unico que hice fue cambiar el orden de los preamplificadores al parecer el primer op amp de la ecualizacion no puede tener mucha señal de entrada pues distor*S*iona si le das una señal un poco mas grande de la que el necesita por lo que la entrada al pre la puse en el medio del mid Control (por supuesto desconectando el inter*R*u*P*tor) y poniendo una resistencia de 15 k en serie con un condensador polari*Z*ado de 4.7 mF para atenuar un poco mas la señal de entrada eso a la entrada no negada del primer op amp manteniendo la resitencia de 56 k a tierra 

*L*uego tengo que poner el master del ampli en el control del booster y no puede faltar la resistencia que esta en serie de 5.6 k a tierra (porque yo no la tenia y distor*S*ionaba mas sin esta)

*L*o pongo aparte porque a la entrada del ampli no hay pote para controlar el volumen solo el del booster y el vol del pre 

*Y* la salida del master o sea del booster a la entrada de la primera etapa que manteniendo todo igual en el plano siendo asi la pata del medio del mid control lo que va al ampli resultando :

0%distorcion incluso con el volumen al maximo y el compresor tambien que le da un poco mas de señal y funcionando mejor los pad de frecuencias porque antes no se definia bien el de hi pass parecia que no hacia nada 

*E*l compresor esta antes de todo y tiene un inte*R*ru*P*tor para activarlo o apagarlo .....
*L*a señal viajaria asi: instrumento >>>>compresor>>>>entrada a la red de tono>>>>booster como master del ampli>>>>enrada del pre con los pads y atenuador>>>> entrada al amplificador>>> bo*C*ina>>>> oido jajajaja)

*E*spero lo prue*B*ben si necesitan algo encantado de ayudar para los que no pueden conseguir los fet esta es la solucion 

*N*o tengo el pcb ni el plano del arreglo que hice si no lo entienden lo puedo pintar y subirlo pero es bastante facil 
see youu


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo,

Un esquema, diseño real del circuito para poder montar y experimentar. El esquema con los valores y la organización que usted ha demostrado para que hagamos lo mismo y lo pruebe. Sé que da un poco de trabajo, pero sería de gran ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd

Yo tengo el circuito guardado y hice ambas versiones la vieja y esta y tuve problemas con esta la final con los diodos zeners hay que usar 1n4742a  12v/1a, después de eso ningún problema funcionaba muy bien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/4/2/3/0/p1040324_opt.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/4/2/3/0/p1040298_opt.jpg

Ahí se ve la versión vieja en el cabezal y la nueva, pero ambas funcionan bien.


----------



## dany91

Los MIOOOOOOOSSS ya estoy a*QU*i de nuevo perdonen por la tardanza es que to*D*a*d*via no habia terminado el ampli para este pre por lo qu*E* no p*UDE* perder mas tiempo .. 
*B*ueno miren a*QU*i les traigo lo pedido por Marlyn Roots es la organizacion que hice y la que mejor me sirvio (con menos distor*S*ion) no se si los fet tendran algo que ver en que distor*S*ione un poco pero al no tenerlos no puedo hacer otra cosa ojala les sir*V*a mi explicacion ...

ANTE TODO 
*Q*uiero aclarar que el pre amp de la salida es propiedad de Elliot Sound Product una pagina de audio y planos muy buenos y explicados todos la deverian ver .. solo que esta en ingles pero muy buena...

*BU*asicamente lo que hice fue usa*R* el pre al*-*revez empece por los equalizadores luego por el booster los pads de frecuencia (que siento que funcionan mejor asi) y luego al no tener los fet pues simplemente otro preamp a operacionales para levantar un poco la señal al final pero si su amplificador tiene buena ganancia y tiene una bocina bastante sen*S*ible puede que no necesite el pre amp del final .... otra cosa que pueden notar es que si ponen una bo*C*ina de 15 " de mas de 300 w y lo usan para un integral o cabina amplificada como yo puede que necesiten un tweeter de *PO* lo menos 50 w y hacer otro amplificador para ese tweeter (o sea biamplificado) y sonara mucho mejor 
Porque cuando la bo*C*ina de 300 este reproduciendo una frecuencia muy baja le costara trabajo re*s*producir al mismo tiempo una muy alta por lo que podra distor*S*ionar pero yo no tengo el tweeter y funciona de maravilla con los slap y se define muy bien las bajas y las altas .... bueno espero respuestas de si probaron o no este *¿¿ *'acotejo' * ??*del plano para los que no encuantran los fet si quieren preguntar adelante 
*O*tra cosa el compresor que use esta arriba si lo necesitan suena muy bien y es muy fasil (tambien es propiedad de Elliot Sound Prroduct) aun*QU*e le hice una modificacioncita see youuu

los cambios los hice en el paint asi que perdonen si esta un poco feo


----------



## Marlyn Roots

Hola amigo,

Ya estoy con este paso de Elliot que agregó al Pre, montado. Sólo esta etapa, ya tiene una excelente ganancia y gran sonido. Un miembro de otro foro, probó y estamos reanudando el proyecto de Elliot.

Si el amigo ya probó sus modificaciones, y obtuvo un buen resultado, sin distorsiones y saturación, obteniendo un sonido limpio, seguramente voy a ver probar ese montaje. Saludos


----------



## dany91

dime Marlyn Roots haz logrado algo con tu amigo?? o estas en otras cosas ?? cuenta de lo que logres con tu amigo


----------



## ElBuenAzulin

cual es la version de este preamplificador pero el de 30cm de largo ?


----------



## Marlyn Roots

dany91 dijo:


> dime Marlyn Roots haz logrado algo con tu amigo?? o estas en otras cosas ?? cuenta de lo que logres con tu amigo




Hola amigo,

Estoy realizando obra en una casa de dos pisos. En el caso de que se produzca un accidente de tránsito en el que se haya producido un accidente,

Yo monté el paso del eliot, probé, pero no obtuve resultado igual al del video que un compañero de otro foro posteó. No tuve tiempo para analizar porque no conseguí un sonido igual. Con los proyectos parados. Quería mucho dejarlo funcionando bien. No me desistí, pero tengo falta de tiempo. Espero poder cogerlo pronto ... pero he observado las entradas, aunque raramente .... Gracias por su recuerdo ... Saludos


----------



## luis vera

Marlyn Roots dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Este es el resultado. He rediseñado el esquema del sitio Construyasuvideorockola.com. La placa original del sitio tiene 30,5 cm, esta versión se quedó con 19 cm. Incluye Direct Out, Send Return, un conector de alimentación AUX de 12V, y un Pre On / Off, además de led's de indicación en las llaves.
> 
> Sigo enfrentando problemas de saturación y zumbido de este pre. Me gustó mucho este proyecto, pero no puedo solucionar.
> 
> Me gustaría obtener ayuda de los amigos, para las modificaciones y más pruebas. Puedo dejar la placa aún más pequeña, pero los potenciómetros no podrán ser soldados directamente en la placa, incluso utilizando estos POT'S de última generación.
> 
> Me quedo a la espera de la ayuda de los amigos.
> 
> Saludos.
> http://i.imgur.com/BuH09H8.jpg



Marlyn, agradecería tu diagrama con tu rediseño para agregarle a mi modelo algunas cosas, funciona a la primera..


----------



## Marce

Buenas tardes chicos, si bien ya paso bastante desde el ultimo tema paso a revivirlo 
 Arme el previo, la primer version, sin el ic para activar el boost, use un j112, puentie el send y return y se escucha super bajo, todo esta como corresponde, tengo los +-15, probe otros ics, revise todo, valores, polaridades etc.
 La potencia que uso es la de 70w con tda7294 de mariano, tiene la Rde 680ohm en la entrada, la potencia por separado se escucha "fuerte", el tema es el previo en si, coloque un -pre out/amp in- para sacarlo a la consola pero se sigue escuchando bajo.
 Probe y revise todas las opciones del post completo y nada, los pistas estan ok, pero soy uno mas de los que les suena bajo.
 Alguno que lo halla armado como pudo solucionarlo?, sera lo de la impedancia de salida y entrada?


----------



## plarenas

chuperman, hola yo hice este preamplificador tambien con el TDA7294 en modo bridge y ahora para practica lo hice simple ya que es un ampli rebueno, si te suena bajo es porque lo armaste mal no hay mas que eso, el preamplificador aumenta con el atenuador puesto unas 20 veces la señal original y sin el atenuador el doble solo es una estimacion al verlo en el osciloscopio la comparativa y de sonido es mucho sobre todo para ese ampli.
revisa bien los valores de los componentes midelos con un multimetro uno a uno a veces tienes la mala suerte que te dan uno cambiado y prueba por etapas en los operacionales.
saludos y suerte.


----------



## supermegabass

Hola a todos mis queridos profesores.  Soy nuevo en el foro y e venido aportar una pequeña solución,  al problema del preamplificador.  Después de armar uno tras otro y haciendo una prueba tras otra.  Encontré que hasta el propio Gallient original, cuenta con ese mismo zumbido molesto.  Lo que hice fue: Soldar un cable del común del amplificador del toroidal al chasis y de ahí lo envié o lo soldé a cada pote.  Eso atenúa un 50% ese sonido.  Y para aumentar el sonido del pre.  Armé este pre que es de construyasuvideorockola.com  La verdad es que este cuenta con una gran calidad de sonido.  Y solo es cuestión de que los potes del Gallient no superen el 50% del volumen a este último le pueden abrir todo lo que quieran.  Lo ensayé y quede muy enamorado de este sistema.  El hecho es que como el pre del Gallient se trabaja a bajo volumen,  pues este último no reproduce los sonidos molestos que salen a gran volumen de dicho pre.  Ahora me encuentro acondicionando el delay para dicho proyecto que es este.  lo ensayé y uff.  Pido disculpas si en algo e ofendido o e roto las reglas,  pero lo hago para que este no quede aquí y las ideas no mueran.  Dios los bendiga


----------



## Fogonazo

supermegabass dijo:


> Hola a todos . . . . Encontré que hasta el propio Gallient original, cuenta con ese mismo zumbido molesto. . . . . Y para aumentar el sonido del pre.  Armé este pre que es de construyasuvideorockola.com  La verdad es que este cuenta con una gran calidad de sonido. . . . . . .



Lo de conectar el cuerpo de los potenciómetros a GND ya lo comentó el autor del tema al principio, mirar fotos.





​Conectar un previo a la salida de otro previo es una aberración.

¿ No sería mejor buscar la fuente de esos ruidos en lugar de agregar electrónica innecesaria ?


----------



## supermegabass

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo de conectar el cuerpo de los potenciómetros a GND ya lo comentó el autor del tema al principio, mirar fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Conectar un previo a la salida de otro previo es una aberración.
> 
> ¿ No sería mejor buscar la fuente de esos ruidos en lugar de agregar electrónica innecesaria ?


Hola amigo buenos días.  tienes toda la razón.  e hecho lo de los zener.  lo del común. e subido la resistencia de entrada de 12k  lo mismo que la resistencia de salida junto con el electrolítico que viene del drenador.  ese lo puse a 4.7uf.  Ahí note que aumentó la ganancia pero dicho ruido continua. después de pasar el 50% de volumen.  Lo de agregar más electrónica innecesaria es muy cierto lo que dices.  fue algo que se me vino así de rapidez.  logré subir la ganancia pero no e podido con el ruido.  Aclaro que la resistencia de 12k  que va a la entrada del pre,  la dejé tal y como estaba.  solo jugué un poco con el filtro de 1uf y lo subí a 4.7uf. Pude notar que el problema es más por cuestión de salida que por entrada.  Gracias por responder


----------



## Bestsound

Hola, se que es un tema viejo pero me tiro el lance a ver si tengo suerte. Hice el pre y funciona ok, pero el sonido es muy pobre, no en cuanto a volumen, si a calidad. De potencia use un TDA2030 porque no necesito mas. Lo mas raro es que también hice el pre del Fender Blackface para guitarra que esta acá en el foro, funciona excelente para guitarra, y probé usarlo con el bajo y el sonido es muy bueno, mucho mejor que este circuito. Por tanto, no quiero rendirme y tiendo a pensar que hay algo mal ya que el pre blackface solo tiene 5 fet y graves medios y agudos, contra la complejidad de este circuito me llama la atención. Ah, también el Blackface esta con un TDA2030. Bueno, ojala alguien sepa algo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Bestsound dijo:


> Hola, se que es un tema viejo pero me tiro el lance a ver si tengo suerte. Hice el pre y funciona ok, pero el sonido es muy pobre, no en cuanto a volumen, si a calidad. De potencia use un TDA2030 porque no necesito mas. Lo mas raro es que también hice el pre del Fender Blackface para guitarra que esta acá en el foro, funciona excelente para guitarra, y probé usarlo con el bajo y el sonido es muy bueno, mucho mejor que este circuito. Por tanto, no quiero rendirme y tiendo a pensar que hay algo mal ya que el pre blackface solo tiene 5 fet y graves medios y agudos, contra la complejidad de este circuito me llama la atención. Ah, también el Blackface esta con un TDA2030. Bueno, ojala alguien sepa algo. Muchas gracias


¿ Que significa "Pobre en calidad" ?
¿ Distorsiona ?
¿ Recorta ?
¿¿ ??

Y además:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## Bestsound

Gracias por la respuesta y los consejos sobre el foro.
Es como que le falta "brillo", como si estuviera conectado a un parlante de mala calidad, tiene poco sustain. Pero aclaro, que uso la misma etapa de potencia y mismo parlante del amplificador de guitarra con el pre blackface en el que se escucha muy bien el bajo.


----------



## Bestsound

Hola, descubrí el problema, no era el pre, era el circuito del TDA 2030, como los años no vienen solos, vi mal el valor de un capacitor y puse de 2,2 mF en ves de 22mF que era lo que llevaba. Me comí la coma.
Resumiendo, anda 10 puntos este pre, así que, el que lo quiera armar, que lo haga tranquilo. Saludos


----------



## malesi

Bestsound dijo:


> Hola, descubrí el problema, no era el pre, era el circuito del TDA 2030, como los años no vienen solos, vi mal el valor de un capacitor y puse de 2,2 mF en ves de 22mF que era lo que llevaba. Me comí la coma.
> Resumiendo, anda 10 puntos este pre, así que, el que lo quiera armar, que lo haga tranquilo. Saludos



(así que, el que lo quiera armar, que lo haga tranquilo.)
Menos mal que lo has dicho, así me puedo montar el 5º previo


----------



## Fogonazo

Bestsound dijo:


> Hola, descubrí el problema, no era el pre, era el circuito del TDA 2030, como los años no vienen solos, vi mal el valor de un capacitor y puse de 2,2 mF en ves de 22mF que era lo que llevaba. Me comí la coma.
> Resumiendo, anda 10 puntos este pre, así que, el que lo quiera armar, que lo haga tranquilo. Saludos


----------



## KimiCo

hola como estan una pregunta, para el atenuador, low cut, mid control puedo usar una llave simple inversora? no se si estoy leyendo bien el diagrama,
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

KimiCo dijo:


> hola como estan una pregunta, para el atenuador, low cut, mid control puedo usar una llave simple inversora? no se si estoy leyendo bien el diagrama,
> gracias!


Indica en el circuito los conmutadores a los que te refieres


----------



## KimiCo

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por la indicacion y perdon por la pregunta incompleta, de todas formas buscando en detalle encontre que en uno de los primeros post ya lo habian hecho, me referia a las conexiones como estan en la foto,  las circule en rojo, efectivamente se pueden poner llaves porque los 6 pines no son necesarios,
gracias!!


----------



## Juanep

Buenas noches, he comprado la placa de Construyasuvideorockola, la acabo de armar, la tengo trabajando con un amplificador de 100 W, el problema es que el pre no llega a excitar lo suficiente la entrada del amplificador, no tiene volumen. He leído todas las páginas en este post sin encontrar respuesta. He bajado el valor de la resistencia de 33K y he armado el adaptador de impedancia que sugirió el Sr Ricardodeni sin remediar la situación. Hasta he removido por completo la resistencia de 33K reemplazándola con un puente. Entiendo que varios miembros aquí tuvieron el mismo problema. Por favor si alguien pudiera darme una indicación de que puedo hacer para remediarlo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juanep dijo:


> Buenas noches, he comprado la placa de Construyasuvideorockola, la acabo de armar, la tengo trabajando con un amplificador de 100 W, el problema es que el pre no llega a excitar lo suficiente la entrada del amplificador, no tiene volumen. He leído todas las páginas en este post sin encontrar respuesta. He bajado el valor de la resistencia de 33K y he armado el adaptador de impedancia que sugirió el Sr Ricardodeni sin remediar la situación. Hasta he removido por completo la resistencia de 33K reemplazándola con un puente. Entiendo que varios miembros aquí tuvieron el mismo problema. Por favor si alguien pudiera darme una indicación de que puedo hacer para remediarlo. Muchas gracias.


Mejor preguntale a los de construyasublablabla ya que ellos lo diseñaron.
Acá hay excelentes amplificadores probados por muchos usuarios, pero si vos elegís uno de otra web...entonces preguntale a ellos. Eso es lo que dicen las reglas del foro y todos respetamos.


----------



## Juanep

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor preguntale a los de construyasublablabla ya que ellos lo diseñaron.
> Acá hay excelentes amplificadores probados por muchos usuarios, pero si vos elegís uno de otra web...entonces preguntale a ellos. Eso es lo que dicen las reglas del foro y todos respetamos.


Estimado Sr Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por su respuesta, pregunte en este foro debido a que al menos seis otros miembros armaron esta placa y obtuvieron ayuda inmediata,. Lamentablemente yo no pude hacer la PCB en question, entonces la única alternativa que me quedo fue comprarla. Esa es la razón por la cual no pude hacer este preamp originado por Ricardodeni miembro en este foro.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanep dijo:


> Estimado Sr Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por su respuesta, pregunte en este foro debido a que al menos seis otros miembros armaron esta placa y obtuvieron ayuda inmediata,. Lamentablemente yo no pude hacer la PCB en question, entonces la única alternativa que me quedo fue comprarla. Esa es la razón por la cual no pude hacer este preamp originado por Ricardodeni miembro en este foro.


Prueba dar mas ganancia al amplificador (Publica el circuito)


----------



## malesi

Juanep dijo:


> Buenas noches, he comprado la placa de Construyasuvideorockola, la acabo de armar, la tengo trabajando con un amplificador de 100 W, el problema es que el pre no llega a excitar lo suficiente la entrada del amplificador, no tiene volumen. He leído todas las páginas en este post sin encontrar respuesta. He bajado el valor de la resistencia de 33K y he armado el adaptador de impedancia que sugirió el Sr Ricardodeni sin remediar la situación. Hasta he removido por completo la resistencia de 33K reemplazándola con un puente. Entiendo que varios miembros aquí tuvieron el mismo problema. Por favor si alguien pudiera darme una indicación de que puedo hacer para remediarlo. Muchas gracias.



Prueba esto que me mandaron y cuentas como va.


----------



## Juanep

Buenos dias Sr. Fogonazo y muchas gracias.  Lo probe con un Bajo acústico, apenas se escucha, también le conecte audio ( desde PC al máximo) y con la ganancia del preamp al máximo, levanto un poco el volumen, pero lejos de lo que este amplificador rinde. Quiero mencionar que el preamplificador que corresponde al amp utilizado me da una medición de 3.5 Vol. en la salida, Y al medir la salida del pre Gallian- Krueguer me da 0.00  
Aqui le publico el preamplificador Gallian-Krueguer que arme.


----------



## malesi

Juanep dijo:


> Buenos dias Sr. Fogonazo y muchas gracias.  Lo probe con un Bajo acústico, apenas se escucha, también le conecte audio ( desde PC al máximo) y con la ganancia del preamp al máximo, levanto un poco el volumen, pero lejos de lo que este amplificador rinde. Quiero mencionar que el preamplificador que corresponde al amp utilizado me da una medición de 3.5 Vol. en la salida, Y al medir la salida del pre Gallian- Krueguer me da 0.00
> Aqui le publico el preamplificador Gallian-Krueguer que arme.


Esos puentes ¿tienen barniz? de que lo tengan les ¿rlimpiastes los extremos?


----------



## Juanep

Buenos días Sr. Malesi, si correcta su appreciation, tienen Barniz, le limpie muy bien sus extremos y les medí su continuidad desde las puntas. 
Malesi, puedo bajar el valor de la resistencia R1 y R2, a ver si me aumenta la ganancia, eso seria correcto? Y en que valores, la mitad?


----------



## malesi

Juanep dijo:


> Buenos días Sr. Malesi, si correcta su appreciation, tienen Barniz, le limpie muy bien sus extremos y les medí su continuidad desde las puntas.
> Malesi, puedo bajar el valor de la resistencia R1 y R2, a ver si me aumenta la ganancia, eso seria correcto? Y en que valores, la mitad?


Imagino que el transistor esta bien puesto y que no estas probando con el atenuador activado. La ganancia esta bien en en los valores originales.
Tendras el problema en la salida.
Quita el transistor y saca la salida del potenciometro boost (central del potenciometro) y cuentas algo.


----------



## Juanep

Malesi, saque el transistor K117 y conecte la salida positiva del potenciometro boost.
El amplificador respondió al volumen del pre y al ponerlo al maximo se escucha fuerte.
y al subir el Boost se escucha mas fuerte aun.
El master volumen dejo de funcionar.
Al enchufar la guitarra, el volumen y el boost tienen que estar al máximo para escucharla, ( poca ganancia ? )  

Sigo teniendo 0.00 volts en la salida del pre.
Como procedo a partir de aquí, muchísimas gracias, siento que he avanzado muchisimo.


----------



## malesi

Saca uns fotos que se vean bien los componentes por arriba y lado pistas. Quiero ver como te desenvuelves con las soldaduras.


----------



## Juanep

Muchas gracias, aquí los adjuntos espero que sean de su conformidad. La primera foto muestra la connection del booster. Gracias
La resistencia R 33k muestra una extension de patas,
En este momento solo tengo conectado el preamp con el amp por intermedio del cable de señal del pre. En dos cajas diferentes.
una ves que todo este en funcionamiento lo pondré todo en un gabinete. 
no tiene distorsión ni ruido y suena clarisimo.


----------



## malesi

Juanep dijo:


> Muchas gracias, aquí los adjuntos espero que sean de su conformidad. La primera foto muestra la connection del booster. Gracias
> La resistencia R 33k muestra una extension de patas,
> En este momento solo tengo conectado el preamp con el amp por intermedio del cable de señal del pre. En dos cajas diferentes.
> una ves que todo este en funcionamiento lo pondré todo en un gabinete.
> no tiene distorsión ni ruido y suena clarisimo.


Mala pinta no tiene. Solo se me ocurre que mires si te equivocaste con el valor de algún componente. O mires si están mal insertados los integrados o cambiarles.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanep dijo:


> *Quiero mencionar que el preamplificador que corresponde al amp utilizado me da una medición de 3.5 Vol. en la salida,* Y al medir la salida del pre Gallian- Krueguer me da 0.00



En el circuito que figura en el comienzo del tema aparecen los valores de tensión del previo, *1,1V *es lógico que te suene mucho mas bajo que el previo original del amplificador.
Para comprobar que toda la parte de entrada esté bien envía señal a tu amplificador directo desde el cursor del potenciómetro "Booster" mediante un capacitor de poliester de *1µ* y comprueba


----------



## Juanep

Sr Fogonaso, gracias. Mirando de frente al potenciometro del Booster, en cual de las tres patas conecto el capacitor de poliester de *1µ* para enviar señal al amplificador? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanep dijo:


> Sr Fogonaso, gracias. Mirando de frente al potenciometro del Booster, en cual de las tres patas conecto el capacitor de poliester de *1µ* para enviar señal al amplificador? Muchas gracias.


 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Para comprobar que toda la parte de entrada esté bien envía señal a tu amplificador directo desde el cursor del potenciómetro "Booster" mediante un capacitor de poliester de *1µ* y comprueba


El cursor es la *pata del medio*, el control de booster ahora trabajará como volumen, comienza probando al mínimo


----------



## Juanep

Sr Fogonaso, le instale el capacitor de polyester de *1µ* a la entrada de señal positiva del amplificador, y me dio una medición de (-) negativo 0.34
Se escucha fuerte pero no como con el pre original. Es extraño que cuando invierto las puntas del multimetro me mide el valor positivo.
Ok, ahora bien, sigo sin Master control debido a que saque el Transistor K117 y saco la señal del Potenciometro "Boost"
Revise cuidadosamente los componentes y están bien...? Que hacer? 
Otra pregunta, si el Transistor K117 esta mal conectado (patas invertidas) funciona de manera inadecuada o no funciona para nada?
Muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanep dijo:


> Sr Fogonaso, le instale el capacitor de polyester de *1µ* a la entrada de señal positiva del amplificador, y me dio una medición de (-) negativo 0.34
> Se escucha fuerte pero no como con el pre original. Es extraño que cuando invierto las puntas del multimetro me mide el valor positivo.
> Ok, ahora bien, sigo sin Master control debido a que saque el Transistor K117 y saco la señal del Potenciometro "Boost"
> Revise cuidadosamente los componentes y están bien...? Que hacer?
> *Otra pregunta, si el Transistor K117 esta mal conectado (patas invertidas) funciona de manera inadecuada o no funciona para nada?*
> Muchas gracias...


Muy posiblemente funcione *MAL*, aunque así y todo *pase algo de señal *


----------



## emmanueldonalscobain

cual seria la lista de materiales soy muy nuevo noce nada de nada pero me gustaría incursionar en la materia muchas gracias chicos!


----------



## Fogonazo

emmanueldonalscobain dijo:


> cual seria la lista de materiales* soy muy nuevo no ce nada de nada *pero me gustaría incursionar en la materia muchas gracias chicos!


Como NO hay lista realiza esto:

Te imprimes el circuito en una hoja de papel.
Miras un componente, lo anotas en una lista y lo tachas del circuito para no anotarlo nuevamente.

Repite el proceso hasta tener todos los componente anotados en tu lista.

Si eres _*"Muy nuevo"*_, este *NO *es el proyecto indicado como para comenzar.


----------



## lestad75

*B*uenas tardes-días-noches. Releí las 39 paginas para conocer bien las opiniones, análisis, propuestas y modificaciones del preamplificador , se que ya pasaron varios añitos desde que Ricardo posteó el circuito, pero sigue siendo un proyecto que no pierde años...me interesa hacerlo, sin embargo, parece que el DG419 que conmuta el foot switch del booster es un tanto difícil de conseguir...entonces, se propuso cambiarlo por el CD4053

*M*i duda ser*í*a la siguiente: ¿*Y* si usamos un simple y sencillo RELAY en lugar de ambos? *P*or lo que vi en el circuito, la idea del cd419 o CD4053 solo es conmutar y anular booster...es decir...es un switch...tipo dpdt...
*A*nexo circuito propuesta y espero sus opiniones. *S*aludos y agradecimientos de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

lestad75 dijo:


> buenas tardes-dias-noches. Releí las 39 paginas para conocer bien las opiniones, análisis, propuestas y modificaciones del preamp...se que ya pasaron varios añitos desde que Ricardo posteo el circuito, pero sigue siendo un proyecto que no pierde años...me inetersa hacerlo, sin embargo, parece que el DG419 que conmuta el foot switch del booster es un tanto dificil de conseguir...entonces, se propuso cambiarlo por el CD4053...mi duda seria la siguiente:
> ¿y si usamos un simple y sencillo RELAY en lugar de ambos? por lo que vi en el circuito, la idea del cd419 o CD4053 solo es conmutar y anular boster...es decir...es un switch...tipo dpdt...
> anexo circuito propuesta y espero sus opiniones. saludos y agradecimientos de antemano.


Es posible, solo que yo no usaría un relee común  sino un "Reed relee" que hasta se podría colocar en la PCB

​


----------



## lestad75

Buenos dias....
fogonzazo...como siempre, aclarando nuestras dudas....
muchas gracias...por tu pronta respuesta...lo que me aclara que si podria sustituirse por un relay mas simple. 
saludos.
una disculpa por no responder tan rapido.


----------



## Leudi741

Hola quisiera  cual es el modelo exacto de  los controles de gallien krueger 400rb parts ya que tengo una gallien krueger y deseo reemplazar los controles porque los que tienes son de mala calidad  voy a subir fotos para que me digan cual es el modelo exacto de gallien krueger 400rb parts


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los potenciómetros (que son standard , no son Gallien Krueger) llevan impreso modelo-características-valor



			diferencia potenciometros a y b - Google Search
		


Saludos !


----------



## plarenas

Leudi741 dijo:


> Hola quisiera  cual es el modelo exacto de  los controles de gallien krueger 400rb parts ya que tengo una gallien krueger y deseo reemplazar los controles porque los que tienes son de mala calidad  voy a subir fotos para que me digan cual es el modelo exacto de gallien krueger 400rb parts



te adjunto el manual de servicio en la ultima pagina esta el listado con los componentes "exactos" para cada version


----------



## supermegabass

carlitosferar dijo:


> Juguete terminado:
> 
> 2da versión de ricardodeni, SIN NINGUNA modificación.
> 
> Ojo: el anclaje de la fuente está patentado no copiar..
> 
> Un Saludo........


Hola carlitosferar, ¿Que hiciste para solucionar el problema de la poca ganancia del preamplificador?   gracias por su atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No esperes una respuesta rápida :

carlitosferar​
Última visita Ago 1, 2021


----------



## tarsilio

Mi montaje. Gracias amigos.


----------



## supermegabass

Hola a todos y espero no me castiguen por el siguiente aporte:  Durante mucho tiempo luché y luché para que el preamplificador quedara en excelentes condiciones, después de hacer uno tras otro sin poder escuchar algo agradable y que no diera problemas en ningún momento, decidí descargar todos los pdf posibles, desde el 400RB hasta el 2001 RB, Decidí agregar una parte del 2001 que es el "buque insignia de los Gallien. El siguiente archivo lo diseñé con Wizard directamente.  Si alguien se decide a mejorarlo, le puedo pasar el archivo Wizard donde lo diseñé, advierto que es el primero que hago en mi vida y carezco de estudio. En fin quedó una belleza y solo mide 13X7 cms.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por favor sube también el diagrama. Gracias.


----------



## supermegabass

La resistencia de 12K que se encuentra en la parte posterior izquierda es para hacer puente directo desde el pin 2 del potenciómetro del boost, Y si desean conectar directamente dese la pata 7 del I.C 3, lo pueden hacer del terminal que dice in que ya tiene el Send y Return incluido, la placa se alimenta con +15 -15 y cuenta con dos salidas ya que es para biamplificador, bajo y tweeter. solo es soldar un cable de señal en el pin 2 de cada potenciómetro, el de izquierda es el bajo o woofer y el de la derecha es el tweeter. Aquí dejo el diagrama en jpg ya que no me deja subir el pdf porque es muy pesado.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor sube también el diagrama. Gracias.


Si desea puede descargar el PDF desde la misma pagina de Gallien, yo lo tome de la pagina 49 y es la actualización del 8/16/04, después subo fotos de como quedó además de las modificaciones que le hice al pre original.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale poné el link


----------



## supermegabass

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale poné el link


Es este y pesa 12.1 mega





						Elektrotanya for electronics experts
					

Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



					elektrotanya.com
				





supermegabass dijo:


> Es este y pesa 12.1 mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elektrotanya for electronics experts
> 
> 
> Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.
> 
> 
> 
> elektrotanya.com


Sigue las instrucciones y listo, se descargar sin tanto volteo


----------

